# A Midsummer Night's Dream 2014: The Reveal Thread



## tacehtpuekam (May 27, 2014)

Well, well, well. THE REVEALS HAVE BEGUN! Watch your mailboxes ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A few quick tutorials to assist when you want to post pictures of your gifts (because we're definitely going to be demanding you post them ASAP): 

*How to Upload Images: *

There are a few different ways to do this on the new site. The EASIEST way to do this, by far, is the Advanced Uploader. But in case it doesn't work for everyone, I'll show you all the ways I know! 

_1) The Uploader (That sounds really menacing!)_

When you go to post, click 'More Reply Options' (next to the post button). 

Underneath the text field, you should an 'Attach Files' area. Depending on your computer, it will default to either the basic uploader or the advanced uploader, but you can switch back and forth to whichever you prefer. 

     The Basic Uploader: Click 'Choose File' and select the picture from your device. 

     After it uploads, click 'Attach This File' to add it to the post. 

     You can upload up to Unlimited of files (Max. single file size: 128MB)

     The Advanced Uploader (Requires Flash 9): Click 'Choose Files' and select up to 10      pictures at once from your device. 

     You'll see them all upload &amp; once they're complete, each one will have the option to        'add to post' or 'delete.' You'll want to add them all to the post. 

     If you have more than 10 images you want to add, just upload 10 at a time, add them      to the post, delete all of those, and upload 10 more. 

     You can upload up to Unlimited of files (Max. single file size: 128MB)

_2) URL_

When you go to post, click 'More Reply Options' (next to the post button). 

Above the text area where all the icons are, there's an 'Image' button. It looks like a polaroid with a picture of a tree on it!

A box will pop up with a field for a URL. Put the URL for your image in there &amp; click ok. This will add it to your post. You will need to do this for each image. 

If you don't have a URL for your image, you can upload your images to a site like Imgur, Photobucket, Flickr, etc. &amp; get the URL from there. 

_3) Copy/Paste_

I would test this with one picture first to make sure it works, but you can copy &amp; paste some images if you already have them uploaded elsewhere (Facebook, Imgur, your blog, whatever) right into the text box. Most of the time, I can get this to work no problem, but every once in a while I'll get a message that says it's an invalid file type. 

*How to Add a Spoiler: *

To add a spoiler around a block of text and/or an image, simple type [ spoiler ] (without the spaces) before the area you want under a spoiler and [/ spoiler ] (also without the spaces) at the end. 

Happy posting!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

Unlocked!!! Let the awesomeness begin!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

Are we there yet?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

I think @ is still squee-ing and crying and taking pics.  It might be a little while!  (I know I'll need several minutes just for squee's when I get mine!  Protocol must be followed!)  :wub:


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

Nah she's looking at it going how do I pretend to like this online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Uploading pictures on the new site is a PITA. Especially like...90 pictures lol

Gettin' there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

Phew.  I was beginning to think something pesky like "having to go to work" had come up.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

58 of 90...  &lt;_&lt; Come ooooon computer!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Are you guys freaking out every time you see a new post from me?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

Just a little  :w00t:


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Are you guys freaking out every time you see a new post from me?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup. haha! can't wait to seeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

All that work and I get this:

You are not allowed to use that image extension on this community.

 :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :angry:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

But the squid is free &amp; feeling festive!


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

Love the pearls in her lei!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2014)

I love you, Squid!! You have so many fans here!!!!   :hehe:


----------



## trekkersangel (May 28, 2014)

Oh @@tweakabell, the squid is adorable.  I want a squid.  SO CUTE!  Great job on it.  Talented talented ladies here.

"I shall call him squishy &amp; he shall be mine &amp; he shall be my squishy!"  I want to hug him.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 28, 2014)

it's FREE!! and oh so adorable. great job @Tweakabell


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Um ok, this is going to have to be in multiple posts I guess! After I get everything posted I'll go back &amp; add comments. There are a few things slightly out of order, but you get the idea!
 



Spoiler



First, let's just marvel at the box. Look how pretty it is! And look how BIG IT IS! Monster box!

First peek into the madness!

Gift from Z! Pretty much in love with this. Also, this is where the crying started and has not stopped.

Seriously. She is the cutest.

I took pictures of all the gifts wrapped, because it was super fun to open this way &amp; you can pretend to open things with me!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

LOVE the squid!!!!  We now have a mascot guys!


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh @@tweakabell, the squid is adorable.  I want a squid.  SO CUTE!  Great job on it.  Talented talented ladies here.
> 
> "I shall call him squishy &amp; he shall be mine &amp; he shall be my squishy!"  I want to hug him.


The details on the larger ones come out a little more. I'm in love with Hubby's 4ft one but it goes with him to AFG.
I like them because they're unique, not a typical animal and he fits the summer theme.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Post 2 of 9. 



Spoiler



LOVE THESE. I'm a little obsessed with twistbands and the lace on these is PERFECT. 

Another package!

SQUEEEEE!!!! I've had this on my Sephora wish list for ages!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Admittedly TOTALLY thought this was Pringles... 

BUT IT WAS BETTER THAN PRINGLES!

A CASE FOR MY EYELINERS!

AND EYELINERS! IN FUN COLORS!!!!!!!!!!

A IS FOR ALLISON.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

LUSH! So pumped about this! Had to smell it right away and it smells AMAZING.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

Holy cute!!! Squishy squid I want to pet you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

3 of 9. 



Spoiler



There were a whole bunch of these adorable little gold gift holders. Super fun to open!

Ummm didn't open this first. Oops! But pretty close to the beginning at least!

IT'S AN ORANGE LEI!

Immediately put it on, to go with my new bracelet! 

More Lush! Bubble bar! (at this point, I am tempted to go get in the tub and open the rest of the gift from there, but I resisted!)

Target box!

Totally thought this was just the box, but it's the actual Target beauty box! Which I missed out on this time around. How did you even know that?! Did I post about that? PUMPED

Ok. This box is awesome. And it matches my vanity, because everything is teal and gold!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

AND THERE'S MORE INSIDE!!!!!!!!!!

Eeeeek Color Tattoos! Silver and Gold. I have been lusting after the metallic colors!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

4 of 9. 



Spoiler



Kind of hard to see the colors but these are the limited edition Summer Color Tattoos! I actually picked up two of the green-ish ones a few weeks ago but sent them both out with swaps. And then when I went back to grab one for myself, they were sold out. Again, wizardry. Stalking skills level 9345239475. 

MY FAVORITE PACIFICA SCENT. And another Color Tattoo in Barely Branded (I think!). 

There were actually 3 gifts wrapped like this one. 

SCENTED NAIL POLISH. Again with the stalking. Have I posted about these? I think I put at least one in my basket every time I go to Walgreens and then talk myself out of buying it. SO PRETTY!!

INSTAIN!!!!! I love these and don't have this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

More matching packages!

WHOOOOOOO!!! If you guys haven't tried these, run to your nearest drugstore! I bought one of them a while ago and I wear it daily. Now I have two new colors to try!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

What could it be??

MORE LUSH!!! I'm going to have to take a five hour shower tonight before work because I'm not going to be able to decide what to use first!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 28, 2014)

OH MY GOSH.  I NEED one of those eyeliner holder/wrap things in my life &amp; look at all those fun colors!!!  Did you make that @@tweakabell ?  What amazing gifts.  It's like Christmas &amp; it's not even my gift.  Can this get any funner?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2014)

Woot woot! Great way to start this reveal thread!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

5 of 9. 



Spoiler



Could it be? More Lush?!

YESSSSSSSSSS!

I thought this was just a super duper cute tote bag, but nope IT'S ALSO A COOLER. Genius. We're actually going camping this weekend and now I have an adorable bag to bring drinks down to the beach!

The bag &lt;3

EEEEE mask! I love masks.

Can we talk about how cute this pouch is? And there are samples inside?! 

EXCITED FOR ALL OF THIS! I've been dying to try the Perfect Hair Day line and the rest of this is right up my alley! This mane needs some major taming. 

Another mask!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

A peek inside the tote. MORE INSIDE!!

Bubbles &lt;3 Took a small break here to blow a few bubbles. I love them. Dog hates them/wanted to eat them.


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> OH MY GOSH.  I NEED one of those eyeliner holder/wrap things in my life &amp; look at all those fun colors!!!  Did you make that @@tweakabell ?  What amazing gifts.  It's like Christmas &amp; it's not even my gift.  Can this get any funner?


 They come as plain canvas I just decorated it.


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

This thread is going to be flipping huge lmao


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

Ahhh that tote!!! I die!! And bubbles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!! @@tweakabell I vote that you start a sub called Free the squid!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

6 of 9. 



Spoiler



More cute gold triangle boxes!

THE CUTEST PAPERCLIPS!!!!!!!! Coming to work with me tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

THIS IS THE MOST ADORABLE BOTTLE. And it smells positively delightful! Straight into the purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Green sequins for my nails!!!!! Good thing football season is right around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I kept waiting to hit bottom on this bag, but the gifts just kept on coming!

Whoooooo!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I looked at this set around Christmas but it sold out before I could make up my mind. AND now I have the perfect amount of singles to fill my Build Your Own Palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MOOOORE PACKAGES!!!!!!!


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

Squee is right! Wow, this is so full of amazing I can't stand it. The personal touches are so great. You could go into business with those brush holdrrs Tweakabell.


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

With boxes shaped/ printed like aquariums?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

7 of 9. 



Spoiler



Ok, I see people rave about these all the time and I've never owned any! I always just buy the regular cotton balls. So, excited to try these! And I need to change my nail polish so perfect timing!

AWWWWW a present for my pup!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TREATS

So intrigued by these! I'll have to read the instructions so I don't accidentally screw one into my brain or something though haha

See through pink post its! I've never seen these either, but they are awesome!!

CAUTION TAPE!!!!!!!!! This is the most awesome tape ever. Ever!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 28, 2014)

That squid is sooo adorable!! Such a cute touch.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

8 of 9. 



Spoiler



NOTHING says summer like freeze pops!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Pleasantly surprised to see these in here!!!

List note pad! For the obsessive list maker!

This is a teeny tiny set of drawers and I am completely overwhelmed by it's cuteness!

Drawer one. 

Drawer two. 

Everything inside! Love ALL of this but super excited about the lip paint &amp; Too Faced mascara! Those have both been on my lust list. 

A TOWEL!!

A  green chevron towel! Let's go to the beach guys. I'm ready!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> That squid is sooo adorable!! Such a cute touch.


And on the subject of adorableness, a certain girl from Texas sent me the most perfect and completely unexpected card today!  You made my day week month @@utgal2004 --I was so surprised and thrilled!  MUT ladies rock!


----------



## utgal2004 (May 28, 2014)

Loving that you took so many pics!! Everything looks awesome and so thoughtful! Such a fantastic way to start reveals!

You're definitely going to have to give us all a tutorial on uploading pics.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

9 of 9! 



Spoiler



Hahaha here's Izzy, eyeing those treats. Sitting all pretty. 

Ok, ok, you can have one!

THE SQUID IS FREEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The whole shebang. Um, amazing. Still pretty speechless!

The squid was eyeing my necklace so I let him wear it for a while. It's totally his color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (May 28, 2014)

This thread has officially made my day!


----------



## SaraP (May 28, 2014)

Wow that was Awesome!! :w00t:


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

Z is thrilled you're wearing her bracelet in the squid pic.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 28, 2014)

Wow! What a great 1st reveal!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

PHEW! 

Ok, now I'm going to go back and add all my little comments and descriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This might take a while. But in the meantime feel free to marvel at the awesomeness! @@tweakabell I'm pretty sure you win Secret Santa and we haven't even really started yet. I am straight up amazed at your stalking abilities! Every single thing is perfect!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Z is thrilled you're wearing her bracelet in the squid pic.


I'm probably never taking it off! LOVE IT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am impressed with her bracelet making skills and ridiculously excited that it's Packer colors!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 28, 2014)

oh my goodness so many goodies  i'm super squeeing over here   The bar has been set soooo high!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

And yes, I will definitely be posting a tutorial on how to upload images! I actually found a fairly easy way after some hunting but there are a whole bunch of ways you can do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Everyone has to take at least 90 pictures now! That's the standard.


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> oh my goodness so many goodies  i'm super squeeing over here   The bar has been set soooo high!!!!


Oh no no this is the low bar, all y'all get weeeeks to up your ante.

Mwahahaha!

Nah a lot of this is stash shopping, projects because I hate idle hands, summer lifestyle extras, you get the gist.

DISCLAIMER: No one is expecting anything like this, Tweakabell just has no life and shops too much.


----------



## chelsealady (May 28, 2014)

Very cute. I loved every thing. I would have just died to get that box.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 28, 2014)

wow that was amazing! looking forward to all the rest!


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

Love the bag! I would so have one of his legs temporarily stitched to he zipper pull, trying to escape


----------



## tulosai (May 28, 2014)

oh wow I literally cried reading this thread and the gifts weren't even for me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

tulosai said:


> oh wow I literally cried reading this thread and the gifts weren't even for me.


I've been crying for like four hours lol I cannot handle how thoughtful this was!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Post 2 of 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh! I wanted to buy that divergent palette so bad!!! Since it's out of stock now, I've contemplated buying it on ebay, but been afraid to pull the trigger. Let me know how you like it!




Tweakabell said:


> They come as plain canvas I just decorated it.


It's so awesome tweakabell! Where did you buy it?? I wanna make one!


----------



## bonita22 (May 28, 2014)

Wow! Those are amazing gifts! We are off to a great start!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

So next time I should just email a $25 Sephora card and save everyone's mascara?


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Ahh! I wanted to buy that divergent palette so bad!!! Since it's out of stock now, I've contemplated buying it on ebay, but been afraid to pull the trigger. Let me know how you like it!
> 
> It's so awesome tweakabell! Where did you buy it?? I wanna make one!


On Amazon, search for heritage pencil roll. They're about $7. I need to buy more I filled my 2 up.

http://www.amazon.com/Heritage-Roll-Up-Pencil-Case-SPC36/dp/B0056DIYBS. Here it is


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

Holy mackeral that was totally amazing! I have serious squid envy, I need a purple and teal squishy squid in my life. You did an outstanding job Tweakabell! Thank you for posting all the photos allistra. I gotta go back and look at all the pictures again wowza!


----------



## BSquared (May 28, 2014)

Yep totally stalking you guys on this thread even though I didn't participate. This thread is just so much happy!!


----------



## valeried44 (May 28, 2014)

Count me in as one of the stalkers too.  That was exciting - nice job with the gift Tweakabell and the pictures allistra44!  Loved seeing the squid, the makeup, the summer fun stuff, and the office supplies were really cute!


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

Gift reveals are just about my favorite part of this whole process! What an amazing job!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 28, 2014)

Tweakabelle, what an awesome and thoughtful gift. I'm so excited to see all the other reveals now. So much thoughtfulness and so many surprises to come.


----------



## tweakabell (May 28, 2014)

The reveals are definitely the best part of the experience. Especially when you consider all we're giving each other is pigments in various forms/bases, you'd think it would get repetitive but it doesn't. Everyone puts their own special touch on it all and it's amazing!!


----------



## heath67013 (May 28, 2014)

You did a wonderful job, Tweakabell! Love the squid!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 28, 2014)

I love seeing reveals! It also gives me ideas for my FGC!  Tweakabell, you did an awesome job!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 29, 2014)

wow!!! that was a pretty intense first reveal! i gotta get working..!


----------



## jennm149 (May 29, 2014)

I think all the pent-up excitement just overflowed all over Allistra and Tweakabell ... but it was certainly fun! Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## DragonChick (May 29, 2014)

Wow....that is an amazing reveal, which is the best part of this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 29, 2014)

Wow wow wow!  I love how thoughtful everyone here is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just love all of you guys!  That squid is so adorable!  :wub:


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

We also had the joy of figuring out how to post mass pictures. This way you kinda had to check out each photo at 10x9 instead of skimming over 90 in one post.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> 9 of 9!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She totally did better than me. You deserve it. Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 29, 2014)

I just wanted to point out how amazing I think it is that we have had one reveal and are already on page 4 of the reveals thread.


----------



## tweakabell (May 29, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> She totally did better than me. You deserve it. Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


No way, you did that awesome necklace and palette! I had to compete with that :blink:


----------



## chelsealynn (May 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness!  How sweet.  Such a great first reveal.  I love the squid!


----------



## Jac13 (May 29, 2014)

@ Your Fairy Godmother did an awesome job spoiling you. I loved the reveal. It felt like I was there. @@tweakabell you did an amazing job. I love the attention to details. That squid is adorable. I love the Maybelline tattoos. Great job... MUT ladies are the best!!!


----------



## angienharry (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome 1st reveal!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

Loved looking through the first reveal! Each gift was so nice and thoughtful. Its always great to see all the nice ladies on here get spoiled.  @@tweakabell you did an awesome job as a FGM and im totally in love with that squid. Cant wait to see the rest of the reveals!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)

I was soooo excited to come home to my midnight summer's box. @ Chelsealady thank you soooooo much for the lovely gifts. I was literally jumping for joy and doing my happy dance. I love everything in this box and it will get used... Like tonight, lol. Ok forgive me ladies if I don't get the spoilers right


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Spoiler



First look, yaaaay


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oops did it wrong... Give me a minute


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2014)

@@Jac13 I think you need to click Add To Post after attaching the files. Otherwise, it seems like photos are put at the bottom of the post outside spoiler space.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Spoiler



I was sooo excited when I saw my box. I must admit. I was dancing all over the place. Where do I start?!!! The cards were sooo nice. I love the little dogs in the purse and the flowers. Each one had a spoiler and the reason why it was chosen. That was so thoughtful. I love Gwen Stephani and those polishes looks fun. I love how the Butter London is Fairy Light which is a very pretty pinkish silver color. I will be wearing this on Sat. China Glaze Fairy dust is a clear pretty glitter. Yes!! I love hand creams and these smell and feel wonderful. The Josie Maran goes in the handbag, the Claudale stays in my desk at work and the delectable goes in the kitchen after dish washing, lol. The coconut sugar scrub smells wonderful and I will use that tonight. I love philosophy and I am sure I will have to share this with my daughters. Love love all the lip moisturizers, eyeliner and mascara. My oldest daughter is already trying to take several. BARBEQUE!!!! Yes love it and we are actually barbecuing for Father's Day! So excited to share this with the family. I love the dotting tool; its too cute. How did you know I love Italian ice. It is one of my fave. And the grand finale.... MAC!!! My holy grail lip gloss in Lychee Luxe. It is sooo pretty. And!!!! Maleficent lip gloss in pretty red. The bottle is sooo pretty. I definitely have to try this. Red is usually not my color but we will see. Thank you so much FGM @@chelsealady!!! Everything was incredible.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok did wrong but look at all my lovelies!!!! I am sooo happy.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ok did wrong but look at all my lovelies!!!! I am sooo happy.


I'm glad you like it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 11, 2014)

Yea!!! Fantastic!!!!! You are a lucky girl with a wonderful FGM!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay so pretty!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> I'm glad you like it.


Yes everything was really nice. I loved the blue eyeliner and mascara. It was all very thoughtful.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh!  Maleficent gloss!  So jealous!  I'm overloaded on red lip products, and even I have been eyeing this, especially after seeing the movie because Maleficent as a character is just *amazing*.  (For me, fandom trumps color, hence my growing GCC collection!)


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 11, 2014)

Yet another awesome reveal! So excited for you Jac13!! You received so many fab goodies!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Jac13 I think you need to click Add To Post after attaching the files. Otherwise, it seems like photos are put at the bottom of the post outside spoiler space.


Thanks, now I will know how to do for the summer swap.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 11, 2014)

What great gifts!  I love that Josie Maran hand cream -- I just put some on.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome gifts! Everything is so pretty!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome gift!!!! I also love your leopard chair!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 11, 2014)

Great gifts so far, ladies! I am loving all the presents!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, such thoughtful gifts! I just love you guys, all so thoughtful and sweet and I wish I could send you all presents. &lt;3


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay pretties! I love everything!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh!  Maleficent gloss!  So jealous!  I'm overloaded on red lip products, and even I have been eyeing this, especially after seeing the movie because Maleficent as a character is just *amazing*.  (For me, fandom trumps color, hence my growing GCC collection!)


It's a very pretty red. I ended up getting the lipstick and then deciding I needed to keep it. So I went back to get another and it was sold out. Boom change of plans. I got the lip gloss instead. Then I panicked about the color and talked to you. And went and got her HG lip gloss and me another Mac lipstick. I blame @@Jac13 for my new obsession with Mac.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ok did wrong but look at all my lovelies!!!! I am sooo happy.


Awesome gifts! Love seeing all the reveals.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Wow, such thoughtful gifts! I just love you guys, all so thoughtful and sweet and I wish I could send you all presents. &lt;3


I agree!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 12, 2014)

Another awesome reveal and thoughtful gift!!!! This thread is my favorite!


----------



## LadyK (Jun 12, 2014)

Yay for reveals!  What an awesome gift.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 12, 2014)

What wonderful goodies! I love reveals so much.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 12, 2014)

This thread makes me happy.  I'm excited to see more reveals.  Which reminds me. . . I need to wrap my gifts so I stop BUYING stuff.  ha ha ha.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 12, 2014)

Yay!  Amazing job @@chelsealady and omg @@Jac13 you must be feeling so spoiled right now!  I did go back and try to get those pics into a spoiler (because it seemed like something you wanted!  Let me know if you want me to change it back!) and for some reason that lone mascara pic wants to hang out outside the spoiler and I can't figure it out... grrr!!! lol

I *love* the reveals!  Keep 'em coming ladies! (You know, if you want to.  No rush, you have til July!)


----------



## Momma4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Great reveal.  I love the mascaras you got.  I am a mascara addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 13, 2014)

How am I JUST discovering this thread!?!??! These reveals are wonderful and inspiring!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 13, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Yay!  Amazing job @@chelsealady and omg @@Jac13 you must be feeling so spoiled right now!  I did go back and try to get those pics into a spoiler (because it seemed like something you wanted!  Let me know if you want me to change it back!) and for some reason that lone mascara pic wants to hang out outside the spoiler and I can't figure it out... grrr!!! lol
> 
> I *love* the reveals!  Keep 'em coming ladies! (You know, if you want to.  No rush, you have til July!)


Thanks @! I couldn't figure it, lol. When I thought I got it right, it was still wrong.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 13, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> Great reveal.  I love the mascaras you got.  I am a mascara addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay they were great. My daughter has already raided my stash. So I was blessed that I had more than enough to share.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 13, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> It's a very pretty red. I ended up getting the lipstick and then deciding I needed to keep it. So I went back to get another and it was sold out. Boom change of plans. I got the lip gloss instead. Then I panicked about the color and talked to you. And went and got her HG lip gloss and me another Mac lipstick. I blame @@Jac13 for my new obsession with Mac.


Ha ha ha @@chelsealady MAC can be addicting. My red was a little to bright but I asked the sales lady how to tone it down. So I just use a nude on top or at bottom and now it's perfect. But of course I brought the Kelly Osbourne eye palette and another lip gloss while I was there. Those colors are so pretty.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 13, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ha ha ha @@chelsealady MAC can be addicting. My red was a little to bright but I asked the sales lady how to tone it down. So I just use a nude on top or at bottom and now it's perfect. But of course I brought the Kelly Osbourne eye palette and another lip gloss while I was there. Those colors are so pretty.


I'm glad you could find a work around. The gloss looked more red than the lipstick. So I wasn't sure it was going to work at all.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 16, 2014)

I got tracking from a fairy over the weekend.  My package is delivered.  I can't wait to get home to check it out and find out who my godmother is.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 16, 2014)

@@ttanner2005 omg can't wait to seeee!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 16, 2014)

When do you get home??????  Aaaaah!!  I love these reveals. . . 

:mussical:


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 16, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> When do you get home??????  Aaaaah!!  I love these reveals. . .
> 
> :mussical:


About 2 hours.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 16, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> About 2 hours.


So exciting!!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 16, 2014)

Hurry! Yay more gifts!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 16, 2014)

How exciting! Can't wait to see what you get @@ttanner2005


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 16, 2014)

My Fairy Godmother is @OpheliaDiFranco. Now to open the pretties.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 16, 2014)

can't wait to see the pretties!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 16, 2014)

When I opened the box, it smelled so good. Come to find out,it's the biodegradable paper that can be planted to grow pretty flowers. Really stuck with the awesome theme. @@OpheliaDiFranco really spoiled me. She sent Cracker Jacks (yum), face wraps (looks soothing), spongeables (fun concept), salux washcloth, fortune cookie soap (so cute), Sebastian Color Ignite foaming conditioner, Living Proof no frizz styling cream (love this stuff), these cute stick figure note holders (unfortunately one broke in shipment, oh well), Cargo lipstick in Napa (perfect color), Glamour Doll Eyes in Suzy Q (pretty), and a bunch of little samples. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 16, 2014)

How awesome! I love living proof too! I love the whole thing!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay!  Enjoy your pretties!  I love the reveals being spread out!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 16, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Yay!  Enjoy your pretties!  I love the reveals being spread out!


I really do too.  I like this so much.  It gives each person time to be "in the spotlight" to show off their goodies.  Great gift!  Love it all.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 16, 2014)

I love those spongeables.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay!  So many pretties!  I hope you have so much fun playing with them!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 16, 2014)

OOOH Pretty! Wonderful gift! So happy to see more in the revel thread :wub:


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

So cool!! I never heard of paper you cant plant into flowers, that's awesome!!!  Great box!  Now I must Google spongeables....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 16, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So cool!! I never heard of paper you cant plant into flowers, that's awesome!!!  Great box!  Now I must Google spongeables....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They sell them at Ulta!  And they have them for all different body parts-feet, hands, body, men.  They are varying shapes and scents depending on their function!


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 16, 2014)

Another great reveal! I'm loving all these pretties-some I've never heard of/seen before!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jun 16, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> When I opened the box, it smelled so good. Come to find out,it's the biodegradable paper that can be planted to grow pretty flowers. Really stuck with the awesome theme. @@OpheliaDiFranco really spoiled me. She sent Cracker Jacks (yum), face wraps (looks soothing), spongeables (fun concept), salux washcloth, fortune cookie soap (so cute), Sebastian Color Ignite foaming conditioner, Living Proof no frizz styling cream (love this stuff), these cute stick figure note holders (unfortunately one broke in shipment, oh well), Cargo lipstick in Napa (perfect color), Glamour Doll Eyes in Suzy Q (pretty), and a bunch of little samples. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!


SO Happy you liked everything!! I had fun shopping for you! I'm so sorry your little man broke:-/. I thought I packed then well enough to keep him safe!!! Hopefully you will get a lot of use out of everything


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2014)

ttanner2005 said:


> When I opened the box, it smelled so good. Come to find out,it's the biodegradable paper that can be planted to grow pretty flowers. Really stuck with the awesome theme. @@OpheliaDiFranco really spoiled me. She sent Cracker Jacks (yum), face wraps (looks soothing), spongeables (fun concept), salux washcloth, fortune cookie soap (so cute), Sebastian Color Ignite foaming conditioner, Living Proof no frizz styling cream (love this stuff), these cute stick figure note holders (unfortunately one broke in shipment, oh well), Cargo lipstick in Napa (perfect color), Glamour Doll Eyes in Suzy Q (pretty), and a bunch of little samples. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!


Great gifts!


----------



## angienharry (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice! I love the biodegradable tissue as well!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 17, 2014)

You had me at flowers!!!!!  :wub:


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ooh that's a nice box. Where do you get biodegradable flowers? That is so cool. Very nice.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 17, 2014)

Yay!! So many fun presents to enjoy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had my eye on the Suzy Q shadow a while ago, but never got around to purchasing it. Let me know how you like it!! It looks so gorgeous!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 17, 2014)

Such great goodies! That paper that grows flowers is way too cool!!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jun 17, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ooh that's a nice box. Where do you get biodegradable flowers? That is so cool. Very nice.


Idk if Gertrude Hawke is a regional or national store, but it is an amazing chocolate store. There's a factory store by my house and they had these adorable little sets of three huge sheets of seeded tissue and organza ribbon and seeded gift cards. They had a bunch and they were all on clearance for super cheap and I bought a ton. I love having reasons to use it!!! I know I have seen Cards with seeds in them too....can't remember where--a few places tho


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jun 17, 2014)

I just found this online--directions to make your own!!

http://plantablecards.com/makeplantablepaper.html


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 18, 2014)

My fairy godmother was @ tulsoai. I love love love everything. It is just perfect. Everything in there would be something that I would have gotten myself. I can't do spoilers on my tablet so warning picture heavy. And since it looks like I can't add but one pic at a time. All the pretty.
maybe multiple posts.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 18, 2014)

YEA!!!!!!  Wonderful reveal!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 18, 2014)

I was going to appropriately gush over each present but it looks like I can't work the picture uploader.

She made me a very lovely bracket which I'm wearing right now. The colors are perfect because it goes with everything I wear.

I laughed like a loon over the book with the bite marks in the Family Gang book.

The polish colors are perfect. I love me some blues and greens. My first indies!!! The scrub and lotion smells wonderful. I do love the scents and can't wait to try them out.

I'm such a sucker for anything with black cats on it. So I squealed when I opened it.

Presents for my kitties. When I got home my husband said I think there is something broke. It was the bell.

The butter london mascara is perfect because the humidity around here makes mine run. I know I've got more gushing to go but I've got to run to the store. More gushing later.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay I love reveal posts!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 18, 2014)

another fab reveal! way to go @@tulosai you sent a great gift!! I thought for sure you were my fgm...If you recall from SS13 I tried figuring out who had me as their ss....


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Great presents so far, ladies! I love these reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah!!! Happy reveals!  I love this thread.  It's like rainbows &amp; unicorns 24/7.  HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 18, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Yeah!!! Happy reveals!  I love this thread.  It's like rainbows &amp; unicorns 24/7.  HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.


It's like rainbows, unicorns, AND lollipops....!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay another reveal!  This is the happiest thread on MUT!  Awesome gifts @@tulosai I love that your cat put his "fang" marks on the Family Fang book!  While unintentional on your part, super clever on the kitty's!

I feel like the Dr Seuss "Are you my mother book?"  Everytime someone says they shipped I am like "are you my fairy godmother?"


----------



## tulosai (Jun 18, 2014)

@@chelsealady I am SO GLAD you like it all!!!!! You were so fun to shop for!!!



MissRoe said:


> another fab reveal! way to go @@tulosai you sent a great gift!! I thought for sure you were my fgm...If you recall from SS13 I tried figuring out who had me as their ss....


I would so love to be your FGM some day... you and about 20 other ladies! You were definitely one of the people I was stalking out beforehand and thinking 'she'd be fun to buy for!' Though of course, I definitely felt that way about my actual FGC too  :wub:



lovepink said:


> Yay another reveal!  This is the happiest thread on MUT!  Awesome gifts @@tulosai I love that your cat put his "fang" marks on the Family Fang book!  While unintentional on your part, super clever on the kitty's!
> 
> I feel like the Dr Seuss "Are you my mother book?"  Everytime someone says they shipped I am like "are you my fairy godmother?"


Hahahaha I actually hadn't thought of it that way.  This is actually the only book he's ever done this to- maybe he had a sense about it!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 18, 2014)

tulosai said:


> @@chelsealady I am SO GLAD you like it all!!!!! You were so fun to shop for!!!
> 
> I would so love to be your FGM some day... you and about 20 other ladies! You were definitely one of the people I was stalking out beforehand and thinking 'she'd be fun to buy for!' Though of course, I definitely felt that way about my actual FGC too  :wub:
> 
> Hahahaha I actually hadn't thought of it that way.  This is actually the only book he's ever done this to- maybe he had a sense about it!


Extra belly rubs for the kitty!  He's a smart cookie!  I plan on checking out that book btw.  After you posted in the other thread your book recommendations I requested: Twenties Girl, Graceling, Before I go to Sleep, Scarlet (have book 1 in the series on hold but this one came in first) and the The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland in a ship of her own making.  

I have more on request but this is a good "start!"


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 18, 2014)

tulosai said:


> @@chelsealady I am SO GLAD you like it all!!!!! You were so fun to shop for!!!
> 
> I would so love to be your FGM some day... you and about 20 other ladies! You were definitely one of the people I was stalking out beforehand and thinking 'she'd be fun to buy for!' Though of course, I definitely felt that way about my actual FGC too  :wub:
> 
> Hahahaha I actually hadn't thought of it that way.  This is actually the only book he's ever done this to- maybe he had a sense about it!


I am hoping my fgm is on her way home from ULTA right now, smiling because she snagged the last bottle of pink NEON OPI from the display for me~~


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 19, 2014)

AHHHH I LOVE THESE REVEALS  :wub:  Such lovely thoughtful gifts!

For the record, I'm STILL getting around to trying stuff from @@tweakabell's super amazing package, so it's kind of like Christmas in June every day. Love it!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 19, 2014)

Yay another reveal! Can Midsummers just never end plz?


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 19, 2014)

You did such a terrific job @@tulosai!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 19, 2014)

I love seeing what everyone is receiving, this is so much fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ooooohhh another great reveal! You ladies are great.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

JUST A REMINDER FOR THE UPCOMING REVEALS.  

We want to see *every* detail, because we're just as excited as you!  BUT - please remember that this is a public website, that can be seen by anyone, not just other members.  Please DO NOT post pictures of the box that contain your address!  Because we're concerned for your safety, it's actually part of our Terms of Service to NOT post personal info.  I've quoted the rule below.  Thanks!

From ToS:


Posting personal information including but not limited to phone numbers, addresses and email addresses are not allowed.


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 19, 2014)

I got my box!!! Thank you Trekkersangel! O.k, here we go! No spoiler tags ladies, ain't nobody got time for that! Here's the box before I opened it!




The theme was  "follow the will o' the wisps" because we are both big Brave fans and will o' the wisps are fairy like  how awesome is this?? each gift had a will o' the wisp on it and was numbered with a corresponding card with a little note!

The first thing that got opened was a special present for my son. He loved it! He was so excited to get a surprise gift! Sorry he doesnt have pants on, he was in the middle of changing into his swimsuit and there was no time once he saw presents! At least everything is strategically covered haha.
he got a my little pony and a hotwheels which he is still playing with! He also stole my first gift! I'm taking it back when he's not looking because I love it, she shall guard my vanity!

I love this scent, it's so comforting!

My FGM is a super sleuth because she found out I love the grass flavored jellybeans!

These are gorgeous and I can't wait to wear them for date night!

Saying I'm a big "Pacific Rim" fan is an instate meant, so when I opened this I freaked! Gypsy Danger! Also, a Dr. Who cling! Yesh!


This is a great concealer brush, I can't wait to use it!

Ok, this next one is so freaking cool! She made these with her embroidery machine! Pink cupcake hand towels, I. Am. In. Love! Plus they go fantastic with my pink mixer!

Next, she made me my own personal birchbox! I love everything in, really, it's like she's psychic...

We need to talk about how cool these are...is it weird that in actually looking forward to the next time I need a bandaid?

Local goodies from Williamsburg VA and Washington DC! The soap smells amazing, and it made the whole box smell good.

My FGM found out I love perfume samples and gave me ALL THE PERFUMES! I'm in heaven!
I have been lusting after Orlys Sparkling Garbage forever and now it is mine! And he brought his friends!

This is a traveling first aid/jewelry organizer. SHE MADE IT HERSELF! Sorry for shouting I'm just really excited! Plus it's my favorite color!

I'm not sure how she knew this but I have been reeeeaaaly wanting one of these melteds and the color is just so drop dead sexy I can't stand it! It's called melted ruby and I love it!


I knew something was about to go down when I saw THIS box!

My saint of a FGM used her BG gift card to get me this!  yves Saint Laurent Glossy stain in Fuchsia Intemporel. There are no words for how gorgeous this is, it's stunning!


Last but certainly not least is this! The Too Faced pink leopard blusher!!!! gaaaah!!! So beautiful! I was not expecting this, it's amazing!


Everything together, I had to go on tippy ties to get everything in the shot haha!

I'm a little overwhelmed and emotional right now but words cannot explain how grateful I am and how happy this (you!) have made me. I love everything and I can tell that a lot of time, effort and heart went into this gift. So thank you Trekkersangel from the bottom of my heart! You're the best!!


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry the pics are so big! i also wanted to say that the will o' the wisps will be hung on a garland on my front door for halloween!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 19, 2014)

It makes me VERY happy that you liked it all.  I have super sleuthing skills &amp; I learned SO much about you &amp; had fun picking things out for you. . . I'm glad you didn't think the theme was too "cheesy" because I loved that it had a fairylike feel to it.  Enjoy it all.  You deserve it!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

What an AMAZING gift!!! Oh my gosh your son is adorable!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow! Great job @@trekkersangel !


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG so much amazingness!  And I need those Jane Austen band-aids in my life like....RIGHT NOW.  @@kellsbells what an amazing job @@trekkersangel did spoiling you!  Yay!!!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 19, 2014)

So pretty!!!!!! I love seeing these so much!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow! Someone did her stalking well!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 19, 2014)

Aww!  What a well thought out gift!  I loved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 19, 2014)

@@trekkersangel Amazing gift!  @@kellsbells Enjoy all your new pretties and thank you for posting all the pictures so we can live vicariously through you until our own gifts arrive!


----------



## tulosai (Jun 19, 2014)

I love it!!! Those bandaids are so cute and of course the gift is so thoughtful!!! I just love it!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> My fairy godmother was @ tulsoai. I love love love everything. It is just perfect. Everything in there would be something that I would have gotten myself. I can't do spoilers on my tablet so warning picture heavy. And since it looks like I can't add but one pic at a time. All the pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely gifts!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 19, 2014)

@@kellsbells Pacific Rim dogtags! /flipping out/ I'm obsessed with that movie!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> I got my box!!! Thank you Trekkersangel! O.k, here we go! No spoiler tags ladies, ain't nobody got time for that! Here's the box before I opened it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts! Your FGM definitely spoiled you.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 19, 2014)

That was so lovely. What a great reveal. I just love all the thought that people put into the gifts.


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 19, 2014)

Deareux said:


> @@kellsbells Pacific Rim dogtags! /flipping out/ I'm obsessed with that movie!


@Daereux,  i think we should be  best friends then! Lol,  my Mr. just rolls his eyes at me now. Have you seen the kaiju and jaeger action figures?!?! I can't wait for the sequel!...ahem, but anyways... This was just the best day ever. I'm having so much fun playing with all my goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have been spoiled!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 19, 2014)

@@trekkersangel So inspired right now!! Such a well thought out gift!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh, wow. I got this far and had to post. I don't even care what's in this:

I NOW HAVE A POLICE BOX LUNCHBOX! This alone made my oh so crappy week better. Now to see what else is in here and find out who my fairy godmother is!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2014)

@@meaganola SQUEEEEEE!!!!  that is gorgeous!  We all really want to see the rest (no pressure. hehe.), but I totally understand if you want to just stare at the Police Box all night... it's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 20, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> @Daereux,  i think we should be  best friends then! Lol,  my Mr. just rolls his eyes at me now. Have you seen the kaiju and jaeger action figures?!?! I can't wait for the sequel!...ahem, but anyways... This was just the best day ever. I'm having so much fun playing with all my goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have been spoiled!


We should! I've been trying so hard to find the action figures! I can't seem to locate them anywhere locally and might have to turn to eBay. They also have Pacific Rim HeroClix! Of course I can't find those either!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 20, 2014)

I need that lunchbox in my life like right now!!!!! Who is your fairy godmother so I can find out where to get one!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

My fairy godmother was @@Deareux! I'm getting sidetracked (read: rambly) composing the contents post, so here's the (probably sideways) photo of all of the goodies:

ETA:  Okay,  Whew.  I'm just blown away!  This was heavy on Korean stuff, which is awesome.  It's exactly the sort of thing I gaze at wistfully and never quite convince myself to buy.

*Missha BB Boomer* -- I use Missha Perfect Cover bb cream, and this is a primer specifically made to work with their stuff!  It has pink pearl in it, which really piques my interest.  So excited to try this out.  
*The Face Shop 365 Herb Day Cleansing Foam in peach* -- I was just thinking I wanted something that smelled like peaches, and here it is!  
*Lioele Cheek Beam Blusher in Peach Pink* -- I have A Thing for cream blusher, but the ones I have are not quite right for year-round everyday use.  One is too warm, another is too bright, another too brown, etc.  This looks like it's going to be the Baby Bear (people refer to this sort of thing as Goldilocks, but, uh, Baby Bear's stuff was what was just right!) of my cream blush collection. 
*Tony Moly Petite Bunny Gloss Bar in Apple* -- True story:  I was going to go buy one of these a couple of weeks ago at Pretty &amp; Cute in this exact shade when I got a foot peel mask a couple of weeks ago, but I decided to be good and not get one on what I thought was the *very* off chance my fairy godmother would send one to me.  And now I have one!  (And it smells very faintly of apple!  And BUNNY!)
*The Chequered Lily Apothecary loose pigments* -- jars in Galaxy (bright sparkly purple!) and Marina (bright sparkly blue!) and baggies of Jareth V2.0 (did I mention my obsession with _Labyrinth_? Because SO MUCH YES), Grimoire, Circassian Girl, Midnight Show (which I misread as Midnight Snow, but Midnight Show is a much more awesome name if you're into cult movies like I am!), and Mrs. Peacock (MY FAVORITE _CLUE_ CHARACTER!  I know this *has* to be amazing synchronicity because I don't think I have *ever* mentioned that *anywhere*).  (I'm going to have to check out this entire line because the owner apparently has a story behind each shade, and I *love* that sort of thing!)

And the fandom goodies:
*Avengers Assemble Mighty Muggs blind box* -- I got MODOK!  Okay, no, he hasn't been in any of the movies or _Agents of SHIELD_, but MURDEROUS SUPERVILLAIN.  And also:  Yet.  (No, I didn't get Loki, but that's okay.  Mental/Mobile/Mechanized Organism Designed Only for Killing.  Acceptable alternative.)
*Walking Dead mystery min*i -- Zombie with a screwdriver sticking out of his eye!  I feel like I need to dig out my Tofu the Vegan Zombie bobblehead and have a zombie shelf.
And *THE LUNCHBOX*.  No other commentary needed. I don't think this baby is leaving my apartment.  I would be afraid of someone trying to steal it!  (Another true story:  I stopped at Target on my way home from work tonight for popcorn, Skittles, and dishwasher detergent because I decided I *needed* these things for tonight, but everything else can wait until tomorrow because OH SO VERY CRANKY, and the guy in front of me was buying a _Doctor Who_ dvd set.)

And then there was a note explaining why @@Deareux picked out each item.  Seriously blown away over here.  Thank you!  I can't express how excited I am to have all of these amazing new things to try out!

(And now my kitty is getting jealous of the attention I'm paying to my goodies and not to him, so I had better go adore him now.)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoohoo! @@meaganola

I'm happy that you liked everything I picked out for you. And about that bunny gloss bar, that has to be some serious subconscious selection. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And for anyone who wants to know, I got the Police Box lunchbox at a specialty toy store in my local mall called Toyko. They sell purely nerdy/fandom merchandise from Star Wars to Doctor Who to Sailor Moon.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 20, 2014)

Such a box of win, love it!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My fairy godmother was @@Deareux! I'm getting sidetracked (read: rambly) composing the contents post, so here's the (probably sideways) photo of all of the goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gifts! Looks like your FGM did a great job figuring you out. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 20, 2014)

I am so in love with that lunch box! I say this as I'm drinking out of a dalek tumbler. True story.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 20, 2014)

Great gift. That is perfect for @meaganola. I love how everybody's gift is different but perfect for the person.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

THESE ARE ALL SO AMAZING!  :w00t:


----------



## BSquared (Jun 20, 2014)

I have no idea what 80% of those references are because I am ridiculously uncool but it seems very exciting and it's all so pretty!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 20, 2014)

Yay!  More presents!  Happy Friday All!  So glad this week is done!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh, one last present-ish thing:  Ed has claimed the box and stuffing as his own, and he is glaring at things only he can see that are apparently daring to challenge his authority and possession of the crinkly things.  He hasn't started chirping (yes, chirping.  He's..  different from most kitties) at them yet, but I figure that's just a matter of time.  I expect them to be strewn *all over* the living room by morning.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2014)

Yay, I can finally post my reveal! 

@@JC327 was my FGM and she did an absolutely wonderful job! I know you said you didn't have much time to stalk but I think you picked awesome things for me (hello purple makeup and chocolate galore!) and I'm so excited to try items that aren't sold in the U.S.  I'm thinking you and I need to be permanent swap buddies for serious!

OK, enjoy the pics everyone.....and no spoilers b/c I have no clue how to figure that out  

Purple tissue paper immediately got me pumped! And then sweets!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's everything wrapped, mmmmm purple!




First up, nail polishes, including a gorgeous Blue named Mermaidy Mayday.  




Two gorgeous blushes from Catrice and Essence, two brands I've never tried so yay!




Body stuff, including Whish body butter, a beautiful smelling German brand, cuticle oil and a body wash pod 




Now, my favorite category: LIP PRODUCTS. Can't get enough and these are two I've never tried before.  So as soon as I saw the Catrice product, I had to try it.  I've been wearing it for a few hours now and ohmygosh, Jay we are going to have to be swap buddies so I can get my hands on more of these! They truly stain, are glossy and have full color like a lipstick, amazing!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok last post of pics, I promise!  @@JC327 you seriously rocked it! I had such a wonderful time opening the presents and reading your card, thank you so much for taking the time to do this.  I can only hope I make my FGC as happy and entertained as you made me! 

Next up in the present reveal, eye products from Catrice, a brand I'm slowly falling in love with! you've created a monster Jay!  Also, how did you now I love highlighty products? I'm an addict!




Fun extras, like a makeup brush, eyelash curler, toe separator...but Jay, what is the circular sparkly thing? 




Oh and something for my dogchild Sherman! Thank you, he's gonna love it 




Next, URBAN DECAY! Oh, and I am now the proud owner of a Moondust! A product I've been lusting over for SO long, thank you so much! And the eyeliners in Crash and Ransom are just gorgeous.  




The next two pics are of the cute tote bag that my FGM included (love how big this is! and the graphics are adorable) and a pic of everything together 







And last, just for fun, my husband tried to take a cute picture of me eating one of the sweet treats; they all pretty much came out like this


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 21, 2014)

Sparkly thing looks like a bag hook. Unfold it put the sparkle part on the table and hang your purse off the hook. It prevents bags without feet from getting dirty on the floor


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Sparkly thing looks like a bag hook. Unfold it put the sparkle part on the table and hang your purse off the hook. It prevents bags without feet from getting dirty on the floor


Aha! That makes so much sense.  I was just convincing myself it was a wine bottle opener  :lol:


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 21, 2014)

I need mermaidy mayday, so pretty!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 21, 2014)

Yea!!! So wonderful to see the pretties!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 21, 2014)

I love it all!!! Everybody is doing such great presents!!

Every time I come to this thread I find myself grinning and making oh noises.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow great reveal!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I need mermaidy mayday, so pretty!


You do! I can't wait to get it on my nails pronto!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 21, 2014)

Seriously guys, how does every reveal impress me more and more! I can't believe how clever some of your presents have been!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 21, 2014)

Oooohhh and aaaahhh at all the lovelies. I love all the gifts. I am really enjoying this reveal session.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Yay, I can finally post my reveal!
> 
> @@JC327 was my FGM and she did an absolutely wonderful job! I know you said you didn't have much time to stalk but I think you picked awesome things for me (hello purple makeup and chocolate galore!) and I'm so excited to try items that aren't sold in the U.S.  I'm thinking you and I need to be permanent swap buddies for serious!
> 
> ...


We can definitely be swap buddies! The candies are some of my German favorites and the cookies are my NY favorites.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 21, 2014)

@@latinafeminista I forgot to include an explanation for all the products. The moondust is my favorite so far, is also really good used wet. The bag is from my favorite German drugstore DM. So glad that you liked your gifts. I had a great time shopping for you and I hope you enjoy all your gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 21, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I need mermaidy mayday, so pretty!


I know that collection sold out super fast. I didn't even get anything for myself. Oh and I seriously love your new profile pic.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 21, 2014)

I found the mask at Walgreen's, of all places. They had all kinds of pretty ones (super weird in Jun, right?) but this one said Tweakabell :lol: In my head, it was this awesome mix of shows/characters I like and I had to have it (probably because I had just finished the stupid deposition crap).


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooray for all the great reveals!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 23, 2014)

JC327 said:


> We can definitely be swap buddies! The candies are some of my German favorites and the cookies are my NY favorites.


The candies are divine, I'm hiding them from my husband currently b/c he is obsessed, specifically with the Crispellos  :lol:



JC327 said:


> @@latinafeminista I forgot to include an explanation for all the products. The moondust is my favorite so far, is also really good used wet. The bag is from my favorite German drugstore DM. So glad that you liked your gifts. I had a great time shopping for you and I hope you enjoy all your gifts.


Definitely enjoyed them, thanks again! I used the moondust on Saturday and it was beautiful, going to try it wet next to see if maybe I get a bit less fallout.


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 23, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Great gifts! Looks like your FGM did a great job figuring you out. Enjoy your goodies.


Deareux and Meagnola= BFF!! You two were such a perfect match! Great gifts! All this happiness makes me so happy!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 23, 2014)

To my FGC-

I'm still so happy picking things up for you! I promise to shut the box soon and mail it out!!

Thank you for being patient and sharing in the joy of everybody else's pretties!

Muah!

MissRoe


----------



## heath67013 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you, thank you Lolo22 for my incredibly thoughtful box. I was overjoyed to come home to this after 12 hours of work. Words cannot even express how much this package meant to me! Please forgive my horrific iphone pictures...they don't do everything justice.













Lolo22 was spot on with everything!!! The taffy was phenomenal and I'm not sure where to begin with everything else! 

Glamour Doll Eyes eye shadow pigments (I can't wait to play with these!)

L'Oreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara (I've wanted to try this for ages.)

Baublebar ring holder and necklace (I've been eyeing the ring holder for ages...how did you know? The necklace was also perfect. I wear a ton of purple.)

Ulta Smoothies Shower Gel in Buttercream and Dragon Fruit Frappe

China Glaze (Both new colors...can't wait to do my nails!)

Bath and Body Works lotion and Body Shop body butter

Ralph Lauren Big Pony #2 (LOVE&lt; LOVE&lt;LOVE)

Nail Tek strengthener (Much needed!!!)

Homemade Doggy Treats (Did you make these?? Floyd LOVED them)

Tons of samples!!

I think I listed everything! Everything was a Fourth of July theme right down to the sparklers and the patriotic peeps!! Thank you again for spoiling me!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 23, 2014)

heath67013 said:


> Thank you, thank you Lolo22 for my incredibly thoughtful box. I was overjoyed to come home to this after 12 hours of work. Words cannot even express how much this package meant to me! Please forgive my horrific iphone pictures...they don't do everything justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for another reveal!  Enjoy all your new pretties!  Great job @@Lolo22


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 23, 2014)

Yay, I love how they always seem to show up when you need them lol! The ringholder is beyond adorable.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 23, 2014)

Yea!!!! What a wonderful package to come home to!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Another great reveal!!! Let's keep them coming.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

heath67013 said:


> Thank you, thank you Lolo22 for my incredibly thoughtful box. I was overjoyed to come home to this after 12 hours of work. Words cannot even express how much this package meant to me! Please forgive my horrific iphone pictures...they don't do everything justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I'm so thrilled you like everything  :wub:   You were fun to shop for and I got to discover cool stuff like Glamour Doll Eyes, the infamous "butterfly mascara", and that amazing perfume!  A friend of mine gave me her dog treat recipe and they were a big hit! Very easy to make and no surprise ingredients.  I hope you have fun with everything!!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 23, 2014)

I love that ring holder!! So cute!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 24, 2014)

So cute. I love it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow! I love the huge variety of gifts (jewelry! Makeup! Bath stuff! Food!), and the theme is ADORABLE.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 24, 2014)

heath67013 said:


> Thank you, thank you Lolo22 for my incredibly thoughtful box. I was overjoyed to come home to this after 12 hours of work. Words cannot even express how much this package meant to me! Please forgive my horrific iphone pictures...they don't do everything justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH EM GEE!!!! THE PATRIOTIC THEME!!!! totes in love with the red, white and blue!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> The candies are divine, I'm hiding them from my husband currently b/c he is obsessed, specifically with the Crispellos  :lol:
> 
> Definitely enjoyed them, thanks again! I used the moondust on Saturday and it was beautiful, going to try it wet next to see if maybe I get a bit less fallout.


I love the crispellos, specially the vanilla ones.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2014)

heath67013 said:


> Thank you, thank you Lolo22 for my incredibly thoughtful box. I was overjoyed to come home to this after 12 hours of work. Words cannot even express how much this package meant to me! Please forgive my horrific iphone pictures...they don't do everything justice.
> 
> Great gifts!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2014)

JC327 said:


> heath67013 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, thank you Lolo22 for my incredibly thoughtful box. I was overjoyed to come home to this after 12 hours of work. Words cannot even express how much this package meant to me! Please forgive my horrific iphone pictures...they don't do everything justice.
> ...


Great gifts, I'm in love with that necklace!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

LET'S DO THIS

Guys I have the best FGM ever. @@chelsealynn has now had me for both Secret Santa and Midsummer's - and I'm so eternally grateful to her for both.  She's amazing.  I kept joking with her that I hoped that I'd get her this time and DOLLA BILLS YO.  I'm keeping her forever- you guys don't get her   I'm totally kidding, I'm sure she'll want to shop for someone else soon!  Hahaha.  She's awesome though, and I'm so so lucky. Thank you, pretty lady.

Let's get onto these pictures 





TWO BOXES?!




A box of goodies (this thing is adorable and going into my vanity STAT.  And two mystery containers... well.. one mystery container and ATLANTIC CITY GOODIES!!! This Absecon Lighthouse glass is actually the coolest thing ever.  My roommate got me an awesome beer for starting grad school and we're cracking it tonight - I'm gonna drink it out of this glass because it's so badass.




All of the Atlantic City stuff!! These postcards are so cool.  And the card is adorable too!! And the candle smells like vanilla amazingness.




I opened this little nugget next - what an adorable box.. which is also getting added to the vanity.. or the desk area.. we'll see.  It will have an important place!!




I forgot to take a picture before I unwrapped the first They're Real.  I just.. got excited!!




What was in the box?  Oh y'know.. just two of my favorite mascaras ever, this ridiculously beautiful pink lipstick thing (which I'm sure is an indie, but I totally can't identify it..), and SAMPLES OF THE ENTIRE SHIRO TRIBUTES COLLECTION.  Be still my beating heart.  All I need is to find containers to depot these bad boys, and then stick their glorious names on the top.  To Amazon and beyond!!




Also featuring Atlantic City, Salt Water Taffy!! This was immediately opened and has already begun consumption.  Y'know.. I'm two taffy's in or something... it's delish.




Oh, and I thought we were surely close to done- but all of these goodies are still in the box!!!




The beginning of the rest of what's in the box!! This gorgeous Deborah Lippman coral color that I've been lusting after FOREVER.  I'm putting it on as soon as I finish all the other things that I have to do (ugh.. 300 word article).. and THREE CLAMSHELLS OF GEEK CHIC'S This Isn't A Democracy? Set?!  Oh lawd.  I'm in love.  These three are He's Korean, Clementine Will Remember, and Stay In The House, Carl.  I'm so in love with all of them.  I need them on my face now.  The kitty butt on the front is an adorable magnet that will have a fantastic place on my metal bookshelf.  It's so so cute!

To be continued.. I took more pictures!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 25, 2014)

What, What, Kitty Butt!

So funny you got the same SS, What a way to guarantee she knew things you wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

Dream Land!  I know that one!  It's Geek Chic Cosmetics, and I've been eyeing it for myself once it cools down around here!  (And I totally recommend He's Korean on your lid and Stay in the House, Carl in your crease.  That's my standard application on Monday mornings after _The Walking Dead_ airs.)  And that's just part one?  Let's see if you've posted part two yet!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

CONTINUED




Omg.  My very first UD brush that isn't my electric brush.  It's so pretty.  And perfect for the under the eye area.  In *love*.  And ELF brushes (I haven't tried any ever!  I'm excited!) and Primer Potion, my love.  I'm out right now, so this is PERFECT.




BODY THINGS.  Ohhh Lush, I love you.  Two products I haven't tried!  Buffy Bar and Strawberry Massage Bar!!  The UK Lush packaging threw me off for a minute!  Also a hand mask - I love the Voesh line so this will be fun.  My hands are in need of some help!  And a sugar scrub!! Mmmmm.  So excite.




I'm irrationally excited about this.  It's cruelty free soap (cool!) - called Summer Ale (double cool!).... and.. wait for it...




IT LOOKS LIKE A PINT.  It's BEER SOAP.  I love novelty stuff like this.  My poor roommate watched me swoon over this and just didn't get it at all.  *craft beer geek*




Everything!!




Moar all goodies!!




Final all goodies!!

I'm so excited to get into everything and play!  I'm so so thankful again to my lovely FGM   She's just awesome.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> What, What, Kitty Butt!
> 
> So funny you got the same SS, What a way to guarantee she knew things you wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm into the same SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She's awesome!  I'd totally be okay with her having me every single time!  (although I'm not sure how she feels about that!! Haha)


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 25, 2014)

@@elizabethrose

YAY!  I'm glad the glass and candle arrived in one piece.  I was SO nervous about them traveling.  The cat magnet and pug card are from local artists.  The post cards are from different places in Jersey I visited on vacation.  Fun fact about the Barnegat Lighthouse postcard.  That lighthouse is in Long Beach Island and that is where Stabler's mom lives in Law &amp; Order: SVU (if by any chance you happen to be obsessed with this show like I am). 

Also, big thanks to @@meaganola for her help!  She gave some recommendations for brands and products for indies that were really helpful.

Oh, and the lippie is a geek chic cosmetics joystick!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh my gosh I love the beer soap!! So many pretties!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> @@elizabethrose
> 
> YAY!  I'm glad the glass and candle arrived in one piece.  I was SO nervous about them traveling.  The cat magnet and pug card are from local artists.  The post cards are from different places in Jersey I visited on vacation.  Fun fact about the Barnegat Lighthouse postcard.  That lighthouse is in Long Beach Island and that is where Stabler's mom lives in Law &amp; Order: SVU (if by any chance you happen to be obsessed with this show like I am).
> 
> ...


You wrapped them up so well!! I couldn't even tell what they were until I got into into the package!! I love local stuff  :wub:

DETECTIVE STABLER FOREVER.  Even cooler!!

I hope you bought yourself some too!! Indies, that is!  They seem so fascinating!  The lippie is so pretty!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 25, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> What, What, Kitty Butt!
> 
> So funny you got the same SS, What a way to guarantee she knew things you wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahah!

At first I thought everyone had the same SS.  I was kind of confused about it for a bit then I realized that wasn't possible and that I just got lucky!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

So cool!!!! Great gift!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahhhh great job @@chelsealynn!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

WONDERFUL!!!!  Too cute that you ladies got paired-up again!  Definitely a wonderful match!  :wub:


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 26, 2014)

You are all amazing!  I love watching the reveals and getting ideas for the summerswap.  This is my first and it's nice to see how everything plays out.  Plus, it's so much fun seeing what everyone is getting!!!!  I think I'm going to head into unknown territory with indies for my swap buddy.  I'm seeing lots of new-to-me indie brands here and discussed on the summerswap forum.  Look at me being a big girl and branching out!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 26, 2014)

The strawberry massage bar is SO cute! I'm completely obsessed with Lush. I wish they had a frequent buyer card. :wub:


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2014)

I love to see everyone's reveals. It's so great to see so much happiness in one spot. Also, it really wants me to get out of this office and get some more shopping done!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 26, 2014)

I love these reveals, they make me smile! This is definitely one of my favorite boards to visit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 26, 2014)

Love love loved this reveal!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 26, 2014)

You guys look what is waiting for me at home. Im so excited. I can't wait to get home and dig into this!!!! My brother opened it and took the picture so if there was anything yummy he may have "charged" me an opening fee.  lol


----------



## Momma4 (Jun 26, 2014)

I so love the indie brands you got, and the Lush.  Fantastic reveal.  Now, headed of the computer for awhile.  I have not been on lately, I have been working on a major fundraiser for my 4 year old son.  And, EEK&lt;it's tonight.  So, off to busy myself.  But, great gifts all around, everyone is doing a great job.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 26, 2014)

Those indie shadows are terrific! All of the gifts we've seen the last few days are just wonderful; so well thought out. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 26, 2014)

heath67013 said:


> Thank you, thank you Lolo22 for my incredibly thoughtful box. I was overjoyed to come home to this after 12 hours of work. Words cannot even express how much this package meant to me! Please forgive my horrific iphone pictures...they don't do everything justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great gift! Great work Lolo22!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 26, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> You guys look what is waiting for me at home. Im so excited. I can't wait to get home and dig into this!!!! My brother opened it and took the picture so if there was anything yummy he may have "charged" me an opening fee.  lol


Are you home yet???? C'mon already!!!! (so maybe I'm a little impatient??!!!)


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 26, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Are you home yet???? C'mon already!!!! (so maybe I'm a little impatient??!!!)


you're impatient???/ I won't be home until tomorrow.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 26, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> you're impatient???/ I won't be home until tomorrow.


Noooooo!!!! We can't wait till tomorrow.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I'm into the same SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She's awesome! I'd totally be okay with her having me every single time! (although I'm not sure how she feels about that!! Haha)


What a lovely surprise. That was a great present.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 26, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> You guys look what is waiting for me at home. Im so excited. I can't wait to get home and dig into this!!!! My brother opened it and took the picture so if there was anything yummy he may have "charged" me an opening fee.  lol


Yes, there were so yummies. Hopefully he left you one, lol.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 27, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> I so love the indie brands you got, and the Lush. Fantastic reveal. Now, headed of the computer for awhile. I have not been on lately, I have been working on a major fundraiser for my 4 year old son. And, EEK&lt;it's tonight. So, off to busy myself. But, great gifts all around, everyone is doing a great job.


I hope your fundraiser went well!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

My lovely fairy godmother was @@angienharry! It was a perfect summer pick me up after all the stress of the last few weeks.

I took pictures of everything individually wrapped but for the sake of space I'll post the post-wrap pics 

First look



Spoiler







How pretty is this tissue paper? and froggies EVERYWHERE! *swoon*



Gifts:



Spoiler




Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in a silver color (there's no color name on the liner) It's super sparkly 


Laura Geller Cool Lids Cream Shadow in Silver Sands. This hasn't budged since I put it on I'm so excited to put it to the test *MWAHAHAHA*


Biore Self Heating One Minute Mask can't wait pamper myself tonight and relax



This is so COOOL. I've never seen anything like it (it's a french manicure brush)and I have bare nails so I can try it tonight



A gorgeous ruby colored Holika Holika liner ( I will slowly fill in my red liners, TY!)




Stila Vinyl liner in Violet Femme (LOVE THE NAME although it was hard to type without making it Violent lol )


Mini Ruby wing color changing polish (hehehe I love changy things!) in ride 'em cowgirl



SUNSCREEN Super excited to try a spray one and we live in the sun in the summer these will go in my purse for random day trips ( I can be obnoxiously spontaneous, I never know where I'll end up at the end of the day this way I know I'll have sunscreen for emergencies  )



Stila Color Pigment in Melody (so pretty I love the swirly colors)




LUSH bath bomb ( LOVE LOVE LOVE this and the froggy went fraternize with my other froggy  ) I had my eye on it when I went in NM but I was already way over budget to get a bath bomb THANK YOU!


BRUSHES BRUSHES BRUSHES HOORAY! I can never have too many brushes I love having brushes around



HOW AMAZING IS THIS LOOKY LOOKY LOOKY  MERMAIDDDDDDDDDDDD That was an exact reenactment of my thoughts upon opening *takes a bow* I love it and I love that I'll have the tin still long after the liners are gone

This was my last gift and he's absolutely amazing he's a MONEY FROG!!!! I didn't even know they existed and the lore combines money, frogs and the MOON! These are a few of my favorite things...raindrops on roses and girls in white dress oh wait huh what was I talking about :blush:




  He is already on duty in my office guarding my desk



My gifts and then Tweaker as acting sentry of said gifts lol she pretends to be a toughy but she cares even if she'll bite/claw the crap out of you before admitting it (DEATH BEFORE PETTING)



Z's gift because @@angienharry is AMAZING



Spoiler







I had mentioned the HK sunblock but this is SOOOO much better. It'll last longer and Z is super hyped to go use it at the pool.



To my lovely FGM Everything was perfect. It was the perfect amount of fun ( I do realize mine was obnoxious and had I had the time would, have pared it down to a more cohesive type of gift. ) I also love that there wasn't a ton of makeup. I signed up for the fun and then kinda blanked on what I would do with more makeup, I have so much. It was just so perfect :wub:

GIANT INTERNET HUGS


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome reveal @@tweakabell  Wow your daughter is your twin!  I know you have posted pics in the past but in this one the resemblance is really striking!  Beautiful!

Great gifts @@angienharry  Love the money frog!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

Fantastic job!!!! So excited to see the presents and the thoughtfulness!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome gift and amazing brush motherlode!!! That nail brush is sooooo cool I never knew about those either! Also love the froggy tattoo/sticker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so cute!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

Isn't he amazing??

and yes Z is my lil mini me there's days when you'll look at her and go she's all Tweakabell and then there's days where it's purely Hubby and you can't see me at all other than hair color


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

So learning curve and all that I've never done much nail art and they're not cleaned up but it was much easier to get a nice crescent type line


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 27, 2014)

Great reveal @@tweakabell!! @angienharry-such thoughtful gifts!! I'm loving that money frog!!!

Also love the smile you put on Z's face with the

Hello Kitty towel!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Great reveal! I loved all those makeup brushes.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> So learning curve and all that I've never done much nail art and they're not cleaned up but it was much easier to get a nice crescent type line
> 
> 
> 
> 20140627_185205.jpg


That's actually pretty good. You will be perfect in no time.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you I added my new polish over the whole nail so they're amazingly summery now lol. sparkly nails with neon tips HEHHEHEHE


----------



## BSquared (Jun 27, 2014)

That nail brush is so cool!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 27, 2014)

Now for the moment you have all been waiting for my reveal!!!!!



Spoiler



First off let me start by saying I'm really happy that I wasn't able to open it until today because today is my half birthday (some christmas babies celebrate their half birthday my step mom always did so it's just something i randomly bring up)   anyway.. one of the things she used for packing was a birthday table cloth so i spread it out and opened everything on it having my very own half birthday party

Look at all my goodies:





the theme was: pretty in Pink I love it 




the top layer was yummies pralines and they held up great in travel and are so yummy my brother did "tax" me some smarties but he needs all the smarts he can get lol, beads gotta have beads when it comes from new orleans, and a cool tardis pen.




A bag full of samples I love tocca samples (a little more on how super awesome this is later....)




Look at all my pretty pink packages 




Look at this cute lip balm I've been loving lip stuff lately 




next was the beautiful crystal perfume bottle. I have nothing like this I really love it and now i can put all my perfume samples in it one at a time of course 




this beauty is the sephora baked pallet I love baked eye shadows I can't wait to play with this




Pink nail polish    2 things i can never have enough of pink and nail polish




and finally this!!!! A new tardis wallet I've really been needing a new wallet this is perfect




here are all my goodies!!!!: there was very cute card, and a reusable shopping bag too. I also seemed to miss a picture of the lip plumper too again more lip stuff i can't wait to try it, as well as the awesome reusable box:




I'm so happy that @@Jac13 was my fairy god mother.  thank you for everything.  

I finished my last craft as soon as I get paid my fairy god child will get her package


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2014)

Yay!  Great reveal @@nikkimouse  Happy Half Birthday!  Love all your pretties! 

Great job @@Jac13

Loving all the reveals and love on this thread!  :wub:

Happy weekend all!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 27, 2014)

@@tweakabell Such a fun reveal! That nail brush is awesome... as is your new collection of every ELF brush in existence! So cool.  @angienharry you did a fabulous job!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 27, 2014)

@@nikkimouse @@Jac13 That dr. who wallet is too cool! Those baked eyeshadows are sooooo pretty. Even the reuseable box is darling.  Love the pretty in pink them!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

What a cool wallet!!! and the perfume bottle is divine, one of those pampering yourself things, you know? and BEADS!

I have one set of official New Orleans beads but I've never been. We went to the Sacramento Jazz festival and bought come cheap ones and we're having a blast and a little boy came up at the end of the day and was fascinated by them so we gave him some of ours. Next thing I know his mom is telling us to wait there and she'll be back. We waited down by the river not really expecting her to come back. About 20 minutes later she comes back with this amazing strand made up of mardi gras mask/faces that hung in her car. I still have them around here somewhere, not just because they're pretty but as a reminder that not everyone is out to take you for everything you can give them.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been packing for a short weekend trip and running back and forth to open one gift at a time all evening. Not productive, but I had a blast! @@puppymomofthree completely spoiled me. Thank you so so much! Everything is so wonderful and the entire gift was so thoughtful. You really made my whole week. I'm heading somewhere I really don't want to tomorrow, and this was such an amazing start to my evening. I am truly greatful. I am also astonished at how well you stalked me.

So here's the bad news: I have to leave early for a long road trip tomorrow, so I need to go to bed pronto. My pictures are uploading in all sorts of bizarre orientations, but I have put them under a spoiler anyway. I will be back to add commentary hopefully tomorrow but possibly not for another day or so, depending on what happens tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2014)

ALL OF THE PRETTIES!!! I love reveals!  I love how perfect all these gifts were for the godchildren, and I LOVE how much obvious time and research the godmothers put in!

YAY :sunshine:


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness those little trial vials are adorable! and that's our first book right?

EDIT: or is this the thread with the kitty bite marks? I'm so confused


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh forgot to mention earlier!  Awesome book choice, MaryJanice Davidson is one of my favorite authors in the "light, funny beach-read" division.  I love her "undead and unwed" series!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 28, 2014)

Ahhhhh 3 new reveals I love it! Great job to all the newly revealed FGM's!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

It was an awesome reveal day, wasn't it? and more will keep coming the closer we get to the end! HOORAY!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 28, 2014)

Ahh OK So I had joined MUT too late to participate in the last Secret Santa, and I passed on this one because I'm going in for surgery in a couple days and I've been bogged down with Doctor's appointments these past few months, but after seeing all these amazing goodies and all the joy and happiness and rainbows in this thread I am DETERMINED to participate in Secret Santa this year and will totally spoil the crap out of someone! LOL

I Love seeing all these reveals because I'm living vicariously through all of you! LOL &lt;3


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh my goodness those little trial vials are adorable! and that's our first book right?
> 
> EDIT: or is this the thread with the kitty bite marks? I'm so confused


yes!  Kitty bite marks.  It was @@tulosai whose kitty bit the Family Fang book she gave to her FGC.  It is in the reveal however many pages ago!

Those little vials look cool!  Enjoy your pretties @ Was this the first reveal to have a bag?  I know there have been decorative boxes but was not sure about bags


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

Sometimes all the threads blur together. I read the forums too much i need a life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> yes!  Kitty bite marks.  It was @@tulosai whose kitty bit the Family Fang book she gave to her FGC.  It is in the reveal however many pages ago!
> 
> Those little vials look cool!  Enjoy your pretties @ *Was this the first reveal to have a bag?*  I know there have been decorative boxes but was not sure about bags


Mine had an awesome cooler bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Pretty much the greatest invention ever.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

Did you get to use it? I've never used one, so I don't know if it worked.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Mine had an awesome cooler bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Pretty much the greatest invention ever.


Haha that would be awesome, especially in summer!  Or I guess it could work in the winter, just put it outside in some snow….  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Did you get to use it? I've never used one, so I don't know if it worked.


YES. It's spectacular! Actually kept everything cold for an amazingly long time. And it's cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

And cute is the most important function  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> And cute is the most important function  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is so true!  I once had a female sales associate not believe I was not going to buy a pair of shoes I had told her felt like I was "walking on clouds." because they were an ugly color.  I found them in pink and bought them elsewhere.  Even my husband told her "if she thinks it is ugly she will not use it wear it."


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Omg loving all those frogs! I'm so jealous @@tweakabell!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I Iove everyone's gifts so far, you ladies are amazing FGMs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

I know, my fellow frog lady! It was AMAZING!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Oh forgot to mention earlier! Awesome book choice, MaryJanice Davidson is one of my favorite authors in the "light, funny beach-read" division. I love her "undead and unwed" series!


Thanks! I love her books too--they always make me laugh!
Oh, forgot to add that her Alaskan royal books are super fun--I enjoyed them so much. She imagines that Alaska became a monarchy instead of a state.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 28, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I've been packing for a short weekend trip and running back and forth to open one gift at a time all evening. Not productive, but I had a blast! @@puppymomofthree completely spoiled me. Thank you so so much! Everything is so wonderful and the entire gift was so thoughtful. You really made my whole week. I'm heading somewhere I really don't want to tomorrow, and this was such an amazing start to my evening. I am truly greatful. I am also astonished at how well you stalked me.
> 
> So here's the bad news: I have to leave early for a long road trip tomorrow, so I need to go to bed pronto. My pictures are uploading in all sorts of bizarre orientations, but I have put them under a spoiler anyway. I will be back to add commentary hopefully tomorrow but possibly not for another day or so, depending on what happens tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Have a great trip my dear (or as good of a trip as possible)! I am so glad you like everything and I did my stalking well. It was a lot of fun shopping for someone who hangs out in different parts of MUT than I do--by stalking you I found threads I never even knew existed.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh my goodness those little trial vials are adorable! and that's our first book right?
> 
> EDIT: or is this the thread with the kitty bite marks? I'm so confused


Nope that my book. It currently setting on a very high shelf because my little monsters took it off the night table twice.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 28, 2014)

These have been great reveals. I didn't think that this could surpass Secret Santa for generosity. But it has.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

So amazed by all of the reveals thus far!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't go on outings that require cooler-type things, but I have a BRIGHT ORANGE (think cheddar cheese) cooler bag from the Tillamook (so synonymous with cheese that I was in *college* before I realized there was any other brand of cheddar!) factory that I keep in my car year-round to keep stuff cool when I go grocery shopping just in case I want to, say, stop off for a sandwich that takes a while for the food cart to make on the way home after picking up refrigerated items.  It is *awesome*.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

That's because Tillamook's cheese is the best (readily available)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the big blocks are $3 cheaper here in Cali than NM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Their cheddar is the only one I can eat. Their butter and yogurt aren't bad either.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 28, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Now for the moment you have all been waiting for my reveal!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad you liked everything! When I saw that clutch, I knew I had to get it for you. Enjoy your mid-birthday.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 28, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> @@nikkimouse @@Jac13 That dr. who wallet is too cool! Those baked eyeshadows are sooooo pretty. Even the reuseable box is darling.  Love the pretty in pink them!


Pink is @@nikkimouse favorite color. So I figured I couldn't go wrong with that color. I picked up the tropical palette for my daughter. Both palettes are really pretty in person.


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 28, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> What a cool wallet!!! and the perfume bottle is divine, one of those pampering yourself things, you know? and BEADS!
> 
> I have one set of official New Orleans beads but I've never been. We went to the Sacramento Jazz festival and bought come cheap ones and we're having a blast and a little boy came up at the end of the day and was fascinated by them so we gave him some of ours. Next thing I know his mom is telling us to wait there and she'll be back. We waited down by the river not really expecting her to come back. About 20 minutes later she comes back with this amazing strand made up of mardi gras mask/faces that hung in her car. I still have them around here somewhere, not just because they're pretty but as a reminder that not everyone is out to take you for everything you can give them.


I have ton of beads that I will be giving to a friend who rides in the parades. I didn't want to send a lot just in case she wasn't into those things. I accidentally left out the beads for my Secret Santa makeup and nails. So, next time...


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 28, 2014)

So many great sparkly fun things!!!! This was a great thread to read after a work-filled day! It always makes me so happy!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 28, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> LET'S DO THIS
> 
> Guys I have the best FGM ever. @@chelsealynn has now had me for both Secret Santa and Midsummer's - and I'm so eternally grateful to her for both.  She's amazing.  I kept joking with her that I hoped that I'd get her this time and DOLLA BILLS YO.  I'm keeping her forever- you guys don't get her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm totally kidding, I'm sure she'll want to shop for someone else soon!  Hahaha.  She's awesome though, and I'm so so lucky. Thank you, pretty lady.
> 
> ...


Wow lucky girl! Everything is so nice.


----------



## angienharry (Jun 28, 2014)

@@tweakabell so glad you loved everything. You were so fun to stalk and shop for!

I haven't been on in 24 long hours so I'm soooo glad to come back and see all the fun!!!

Tell Z I'm sorry I couldn't find the hello kitty sunscreen where I live but when I saw you guys often hang out by the pool, I thought regular sunscreen and hello kitty towel it is!!

The other reveals have been awesome too. Wonderful group we have here.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 28, 2014)

She didn't even notice the sunscreen didn't have HK on it, she's thrilled with the towel and the towel will last much longer, it was an awesome gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She is super excited to try my polish. It changes REALLY quickly in UV light. I've never had one change so fast, so dramatically it's wonderful!

Z (thankfully) is pretty easy to roll with on gifts. She's a little high-strung emotion wise (I'm pretty sure the teenage years will kill me) but she's not a gimme gimme kid. She likes getting clothes, etc. for gifts. She doesn't cry/whine when we leave toys in the store. She doesn't have toys she "has to have". She's been really easy possessions wise but we've gotta toughen her up emotionally, I don't want her ending up like me and my mom.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 29, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> My lovely fairy godmother was @@angienharry! It was a perfect summer pick me up after all the stress of the last few weeks.
> 
> I took pictures of everything individually wrapped but for the sake of space I'll post the post-wrap pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Awesome reveal! Such lovely and thoughtful gifts. Love how happy your daughter is with the hello Kitty towel.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> But the squid is free &amp; feeling festive!


I love the squid too!!! Even though it was a month ago...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 29, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Now for the moment you have all been waiting for my reveal!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your FGM did a great job! I don't watch DrWho but I'm in love with that wallet.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 29, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I've been packing for a short weekend trip and running back and forth to open one gift at a time all evening. Not productive, but I had a blast! @@puppymomofthree completely spoiled me. Thank you so so much! Everything is so wonderful and the entire gift was so thoughtful. You really made my whole week. I'm heading somewhere I really don't want to tomorrow, and this was such an amazing start to my evening. I am truly greatful. I am also astonished at how well you stalked me.
> 
> So here's the bad news: I have to leave early for a long road trip tomorrow, so I need to go to bed pronto. My pictures are uploading in all sorts of bizarre orientations, but I have put them under a spoiler anyway. I will be back to add commentary hopefully tomorrow but possibly not for another day or so, depending on what happens tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Love all your goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahh OK So I had joined MUT too late to participate in the last Secret Santa, and I passed on this one because I'm going in for surgery in a couple days and I've been bogged down with Doctor's appointments these past few months, but after seeing all these amazing goodies and all the joy and happiness and rainbows in this thread I am DETERMINED to participate in Secret Santa this year and will totally spoil the crap out of someone! LOL
> 
> I Love seeing all these reveals because I'm living vicariously through all of you! LOL &lt;3


Hope you can join in on the fun. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 30, 2014)

I am still gathering up stuff for my person but this thread is getting me pumped! This is so exciting!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay,  could not have done a better job or spoiled me more. Seeeeriously. I am having the worst few months and this brightened them so much, I bawled. And she went way overboard and everything is literally perfect for me and so thoughtful and I'm really grateful! I just want to go and give you a giant hug, Leigh!!!
 
Anyway....roughly a billion pictures because, well, she went WAY overboard. ;')



First look!!!



Spoiler



lots more, holy cow!!!!!!


 

Did I mention someplace that cashews are my favorite snack?? They are! And I love caramel and candies like these to keep in my bag at work. Yum!!!




A giant Baggu!!! I kind of have a "thing" for navy and white stripes, how the heck did you know that?? This thing is so cute and BIG. I live 2 blocks from the farmer's market, so I walk, and this will be the perfect way to haul my goodies!




Inside the bag...holy cow! Everything is so cute and perfect, and WOW. :')







This card is so cute!! Prior to this, I was just overwhelmed and kind of had my mouth hanging open like a dummy. Then this, and the crying started, haha!







The CUTEST box, which will be finding its way onto my desk...and inside, one of my big wishes, the GDE Blogger's collection! AHHH, so beautiful, I've been lusting over them forever!! :')







Okay, I have to post all of the wrapping, it's just too cute and perfect! I said I love a great hand cream, and I've always wanted to try L'Occitane. Well, she gave me a giant one and I am so freakin' excited! I already tried it while I was opening and my hands feel so soft...thaaaaank you, I think I'm an addict, now!







Okay, first of all, these little boxes are DARLING. Second, I remember when she posted these necklaces and I was SO jealous of the lucky person who got them. Well, lucky me!! I am obsessed with anchors and nautical things and this will be worn and cherished ALL THE TIME!







And again! HOw gorgeous is this??! I feel so ridiculously spoiled right now! I am obsessed with necklaces, and these are perfect additions to my collection!







OMG! I did turn 30 a few months ago :') This is so gorgeous and I love GDE! So freakin' thoughtful! :')







Okay, this smells SO GOOD, like vanilla and orange blossom! So perfect and summery and this will be joining me in the shower shortly after I post this! I just discovered this brand recently and was wanting to try more from them! I'm always a sucker for bath and shower things!







Eeeee! I have been really into bath products, especially handmade ones. HOW CUTE ARE THESE?! I am so excited I might bathe twice today!













I am also the lucky fool who got the BOOOOOKS! These both sound like they're right up my alley, and I'll be starting one of them right away, as I just finished the book I was reading last night! How perfect!!







FREE THE SQUID!!! I have been so close to buying this palette so many times! It's so perfect for this theme and I'm glad I didn't! Such gorgeous summery colors and eeeee &lt;3







Then, as if that wasn't more than enough...another cute box. So I opened it...and...ARE YOU KIDDING ME???




Forgot the wrapping picture of this one, but !!!!!!  I mentioned needing a great toner! I love this brand and this is perfect for my skin. Hoooooray!!







Skin goodies! I LOVE ORIGINS! 







These are so pretty!!! I love these nail strips, they are the only ones that last on me!! 







Samples of the Origins Charcoal mask (which is my favorite mask, by the way!) and Coola! Funny because I was just talking about how I'm one of the few people who isn't sick of getting Coola, and I want all of it! These will be perfect to go in my bag! Yay!!




Pocketbacs!!! I use these constantly, because of my job! The scents are so gorgeous and summery! I was still using my winter ones! SO EXCITED!







I am so happy about this! The cutest peach Noya gloss...and that theBalm sample I was supposed to get in a Birchbox, but then BB screwed up and sent me the wrong box, and I nearly wept because it was so cute and I wanted it. WELLLLL now I have it, and Leigh is the best Fairy Godmother...the best one! Ever!!







Gorgeous gorgeous glittery polishes! So sparkly :')







Another thing I've been dying to try...butter glosses! She picked perfect shades!! So excited about these!!







And finally...hair goodies! I'll be using the hair mask today! And I mentioned loving a good dry shampoo and loving blow out spray, so perfect and how did you do this?!




Everything, all together! I am...so speechless, and grateful, and I feel like I didn't deserve such niceness. And she was already one of my favorite people here, but now I want to scoop her up and squeeze her and make her be best friends with me! &lt;3 &lt;3



Okay, I hope this posts okay...this took foreeeeever but I really hope you guys can see how spoiled I was!! LEEEEIGH THANK YOU! YOU ARE THE BEST!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 30, 2014)

WOW!!!! :wub: :w00t: What an amazing gift!!! All the little notes are so cute and perfect!!  And holy hell where did you find such a perfect card!!!!???


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 30, 2014)

That was AMAZING! Yay for more squids lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow!  That was wonderful!  I can feel myself healing with each reveal!  Such a thoughtful and perfect present and a great reveal--loved the pics!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

Every single thing is perfect! She really is the most magical (fairy god)mom of them all!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

Ahhhh @ you did such an awesome job!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

Wowza! Another amazing reveal!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

Such a thoughtful set of gifts! That baggu is gorgeous and huge. I may have to get one of those stat. I don't know where you found that perfect card @ but it's amazing! Love the necklaces, the books, the cheerful girly wrapping paper, dirty 30...ok, I love all of it. You stalked Michaela so well!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 30, 2014)

What terrific gifts!  , you did such a terrific job -- that card is too perfect.  Enjoy everything, @@yousoldtheworld!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Such a thoughtful set of gifts! That baggu is gorgeous and huge. I may have to get one of those stat. I don't know where you found that perfect card @ but it's amazing! Love the necklaces, the books, the cheerful girly wrapping paper, dirty 30...ok, I love all of it. You stalked Michaela so well!


Says another person who has sent me ridiculously nice things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

YAY!!! I'm so glad you loved it!  And I have to say, I've been having the WORST day today (just a hint, it started at 4 am when I woke up to hear my younger son coughing so hard he threw up... and went down from there.)  Coming here and seeing how much you loved your gifts just made my day 1000x better!  I'm actually crying myself now!  Tears of joy, I swear!!! 

I found that card before the FGC's were even assigned, just after we had decided on the FGM theme!  I was like "Ok, I'll never remember to come back and get this, so MUST BUY NOW".  Then I got you and was SO EXCITED.  Seriously, you're the most fun person to stalk, you actually have a lot of the same likes as I do, and you had a great wishlist, with just enough detail to guide me perfectly but still let me be creative.  I'm so happy you didn't have these books already!  I thought The Fairy Godmother was a PERFECT book to send, and Soulless is just so hilarious and British and awesome.  They're also both the first book of their own series, so if you like them, there's more where they come from!

Oh and one last thing @@yousoldtheworld .... we can TOTALLY be besties!  :hugs3:  I will shop for you ANYTIME!!!

(weird and random postscript - a tip that saved my butt today, for anyone who has to ride in a car with a nauseated person.  In a spoiler so I don't gross anyone out).  Oh, and my little one is feeling much better now, he's had some saltines, drank some Gatorade, had his medicine, and is watching Legends of Chima on the couch while I keep a close eye on him.



Spoiler



If you have to ride in a car with a nauseated person... instead of bringing a bowl, bring along one (or a few) of those "disposable" Ziploc food storage things AND THE LID.  My poor little one yarked up his lunch in the car right after eating (thankfully I didn't even get the chance to start the car before he started coughing) and he was able to barf into the bowl, and then I popped the (waterproof and SCENTPROOF) lid on, finished the last errand, which was picking up his medicine, and head home, where I immediately just threw the whole thing out.  Didn't have to touch the stuff, clean it up, smell it, worry about how to get a lidless bowl home and/or rinse it out where I was, anything.  Just barf, close, toss.  Not sure if it's what the good people at Ziploc intended, but hey.  It works.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

You are so smart!  I could have used that on the way to work--I hit a speed bump and the pain made me...let's just say need a Ziplock!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree OH NO!!! Lol we were on our way out the door to the doc's and I knew I needed to grab SOMETHING... saw those and went "Aha! And the lid, just in case!"

I really hope you start feeling better soon!  Being in pain is so horrible.  It just makes everything worse.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks sweetie!  I know I will be ok eventually, at least everything is just really bruised--I was afraid they were broken and would cause me even more lung issues.  Hope your little man feels better soon.  Right now I am wishing I was still at the age where my mother would bring me crackers and gatorade!  We never knew how good we had it!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh, and I will be wearing the anchor necklace tomorrow, to work, because I have this scrub top and HI, PERFECT




   :wub:


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 30, 2014)

@magicalmom-you blew me away, and I'm not even the recipient!! Great job! Love seeing the happiness!!!! you are a spoiled goddaughter @@yousoldtheworld!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 30, 2014)

and yet another post from me...my gift is here...my gift is here......OMG! I'm about to dive into a box full of fun! And it's from Texas..I wonder if there is sweet tea, a hand gun and a sexy cowboy in the box???? Be back soon!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

If there's a sexy cowboy I want LOTS AND LOTS of pics.  Possibly some swatches (WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN!?)

ldlad:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

Could he come carry me for a few days???


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> and yet another post from me...my gift is here...my gift is here......OMG! I'm about to dive into a box full of fun! And it's from Texas..I wonder if there is sweet tea, a hand gun and a sexy cowboy in the box???? Be back soon!!!


OHH Texas, I know who your FGM is (I think) and if so, you're LUCKY because she's the best!


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 30, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> and yet another post from me...my gift is here...my gift is here......OMG! I'm about to dive into a box full of fun! And it's from Texas..I wonder if there is sweet tea, a hand gun and a sexy cowboy in the box???? Be back soon!!!


MMM Best FGM box ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

MISSROE DONT LEAVE US HANGING WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

She's been kidnapped by all those boys of hers!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 30, 2014)

Such a great reveal. I love those books.

Everybody here gives such great presents.

And speaking of great presents, I have been rocking the glitter guilty cool breeze polish that @ tulosai got me. I cannot recommend it enough. If you are looking for the perfect green glitter jelly this is it. I didn't know that it was missing from my collection till I got it.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 30, 2014)

@missroe


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 30, 2014)

Here I am...I was in fairy godmother gifty overload....and then dinner...and then hip hop class...Home now! I will review the pics and get started!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jun 30, 2014)

My FGM is Utgal2004!!!

I knew I was going to have a box full of awesomeness-just look at the cool stickers and postcard on the top of the box!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

I knew it!! Isn't she wonderful??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

You can decorate the outside of the box?  I was seriously afraid the PO lady was going to yell at me for putting speech bubbles by Spiderman's head!  (A lot of the large Flat Rate boxes have promotional pictures of Spiderman on them, I swear that sentence made sense)

Well darn, I missed a whole opportunity for decoration!!! Sorry!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jun 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> You can decorate the outside of the box?  I was seriously afraid the PO lady was going to yell at me for putting speech bubbles by Spiderman's head!  (A lot of the large Flat Rate boxes have promotional pictures of Spiderman on them, I swear that sentence made sense)
> 
> Well darn, I missed a whole opportunity for decoration!!! Sorry!


Note only can you decorate the outside of a box, you can ship things in strange containers.  I have mailed letters before using single serving chips bags as envelopes.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 30, 2014)

In general terms, as long as both addresses are legible, the contents are secured well (nothing is going to pop out) and it has proper postage you can mail it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I knew it!! Isn't she wonderful??


You are toooooo sweet!



magicalmom said:


> You can decorate the outside of the box?  I was seriously afraid the PO lady was going to yell at me for putting speech bubbles by Spiderman's head!  (A lot of the large Flat Rate boxes have promotional pictures of Spiderman on them, I swear that sentence made sense)
> 
> Well darn, I missed a whole opportunity for decoration!!! Sorry!


Now you know! I use my MUT penpals as an excuse to buy stickers again... it's way too much fun.



MissRoe said:


> Here I am...I was in fairy godmother gifty overload....and then dinner...and then hip hop class...Home now! I will review the pics and get started!!!


So glad you got it!  I was super excited watching tracking all day and then got nervous once it was delivered.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 30, 2014)

Where are the goodies! The suspense is killing me!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 1, 2014)

Yay, excited for another reveal! I look forward to these so much. Everyone is so thoughtful with their gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 1, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Okay,  could not have done a better job or spoiled me more. Seeeeriously. I am having the worst few months and this brightened them so much, I bawled. And she went way overboard and everything is literally perfect for me and so thoughtful and I'm really grateful! I just want to go and give you a giant hug, Leigh!!!
> 
> Anyway....roughly a billion pictures because, well, she went WAY overboard. ;')
> 
> ...


What a great reveal! Loved all the cute little notes. The bag and anchor necklace are too cute. Enjoy your goodies, hope they cheer you up.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> You are so smart!  I could have used that on the way to work--I hit a speed bump and the pain made me...let's just say need a Ziplock!


Sorry to hear that, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

Where's the new reveal?! I can only wait patiently for so long!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Note only can you decorate the outside of a box, you can ship things in strange containers.  I have mailed letters before using single serving chips bags as envelopes.


Haha! My nephew got a birthday gift mailed to him in a 20 oz. soda bottle! It was filled with those crinkly paper shreds (can't remember what the actual gift inside was).  I thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh, and I will be wearing the anchor necklace tomorrow, to work, because I have this scrub top and HI, PERFECT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your scrub! I love nautical things and tat's too cute!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2014)

@@MissRoe I will say it again: What's in the box? the people demand an answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

@@MissRoe will Brad Pitts tears convince you to post your reveal? lol



Spoiler


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry Loves-I fell asleep before I could get back to the computer last night.zzzzzz.....

Let's try this again!

My FGM is* Utgal2004* and she is beyond amazing!! It's actually criminal when I look at all the pretties that she sent me. Watch out Utgal2004, the
police are coming to lock you up!!  :bandit:

(spoiler)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

FINNNNALLLLYYYYY! Another great reveal!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 1, 2014)

well crap, there you have it...I didn't get a chance to write anything or adjust the pics before I posted...I'm such a boob... :blush:


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 1, 2014)

off the fgc topic, how does one get a name above their pic? Mine says "Buff", KellyKaye says "Valar Morghulis"-any idea where that came from?? I just noticed it!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 1, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> @@MissRoe will Brad Pitts tears convince you to post your reveal? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha!! I was trying to upload my pics while you were posting this-too funny!

Uploading my pics was painful..my computer kept telling me loading, when nothing was actually loading! grr....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 1, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> haha!! I was trying to upload my pics while you were posting this-too funny!
> 
> Uploading my pics was painful..my computer kept telling me loading, when nothing was actually loading! grr....


It's always when I have something important to do that my computer decides to act like a teenager.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok, here is the list of all the pretties!!

My beautiful toile bag! I love toile! I love toile so much I have toile in 4 rooms of my house! So stinking perfect and I already used it today!-Love!! Did you make this yourself Utgal2004??

Coasters-I have a hunch she made these! I have not a single coaster in my house-kids lost them, dog chewed them..so these are perfect as well. Already used them last night! So impressed with your crafty skills!

Did you see the baubles Utgal2004 sent? They are gorgeous!!! I can't wait to go somewhere other than Target or the Giant to wear them..Oh who am I kidding, I go nowhere else so I will definitely put them on next time I'm shopping for dog bones and organic milk   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EYES

Elizabeth Arden mirrored compact with blush and 2 shadows

NYX "Love in Paris" palette 

~these are both so beautiful!

stila eyeliner in tetra

~love this color!

Sumita eyeliner in Jamun,(purple), and black

~already love sumita so these will get used so super fast!

Cargo eyeliner in Brown

~never used Cargo so I'm excited to give it a try!!

e.l.f. shadow brush

e.l.f. blending eye brush

~I needed brushes badly

the Falsies mascara by maybelline

~I never think to buy myself mascara bc I am a mom-I can't wait to use this!!

1 smiley face stress ball-I'm a mom, I have no stress-hahahaha 

LIPS

Victoria's Secret Lip gloss in Ms. Mojito! I love the color and I love Mojitos!!

NYX butter lip balm in biscotti

~I am so excited to try this!

stila lip glaze in apricot &amp; kaleidoscope

~I love stila lip glazes. Many people hate on them, but they work great for me! 

ULTA super shiny gloss in "charmed"

~love the color and will fit perfectly in my wallet 

Yes to grapefruit lip balm..

~who'd say "no" to "yes to"...certainly not this gal!!!

Chapstick strawberry banana smoothie mixstix

~I almost bought this when I was at Target but I put it back-YAY!!

*Yummies*

Skittles in "dessert" flavor. I'm all about eating key lime pie and strawberry milkshakes with a significant less amount of calories!
Jelly Belly Buttered Popcorn jellybeans-YUM, just yum...and I'm not sharing...

*NAILS*

Origins Ginger Souffle and Make a Difference

~ I've never used a thing from Origins..so happy to try new things!!

Marchesa nail files

~..I'm a star....

Soothing foot balm

~...aaahhhhh...I will try this soon! Or when I can stay awake past 8:45 pm..hehe

Julep in "Lynn" &amp; "Lois"

~these are both shimmery pinky/peachy nudes-love

Color Club in "Love Links"

~it's a coral/red color and it's a huge bottle-love

China Glaze in "Under the Boardwalk", "Purple Diamond", &amp; "Coral Riff"

~were you following me when I was at ULTA???? Love.Love. Love

essie in "full steam ahead" and "Romper room"

~this shimmery lilac is so darn pretty and the mini essie is beyond cute. I love mini's!!

butter..yes, butter..in "Fruit Machine"

~such a fun pinky color and it's a MINI!! cute, cute cute

deborah lippmann- I clutch my chest a full size dl in "baby love" do you know how long I've coveted that color?? do you? 

Are you really still reading this? Perhaps you should get yourself a cool glass of lemonade and stretch before dehydration and blood clots start to set in...

*LUSH *

I'm a lush virgin no more!! I had a feeling I was getting something from there. I was in LUSH for the first time buying somethings for my FGC and I saw lip scrub in "popcorn", "bubblegum" and "Mint". Utgal sent a fairy asking me what flavor I liked. I thought it would be such a weird co-ink-e-dink if I didn't get it-hehe!

Popcorn lip scrub. my lips are so thankful! I love it! I love it!

Dirty springwash-this smells phenom! If only there was a cowboy in the box to scrub my back with it-haha-jk...

Bohemian-I'm not sure what this is, soap? bubble bath? arsenic? Anywho, it smells great!

_*HAIR*_

2 twistbands-

~because I love me a pony!! 

bsh-root pump spray mousse

bumble and bumble goody pack

~I've never used anything from them! So excited to try, I've heard great things about b&amp;b

Pureology color fanatic multi tasking beautifier

~I love multi-tasking products and this smells great!

_*Perfume  *_

Tory Burch-

~I got a sample of this with my last order from TB and it broke before I got to use it! Thank you ! Thank You!!

D&amp;G light blue-

~to me, there is no other..

fresh life-Utgal's fav..

~ It smells wonderful and it's right up my alley! I will purchase this!!

eco candle in "Pure lilac" my favorite scent

Yankee candle in "Lilac"

For my boys-

adorable "chalk-a-doos"~ cool sidewalk chalk holders and "jelly belly's"

~they loved them and used them right away! 

Seriously can't believe that someone would willingly want to bestow such wonderful gifts upon me!! I know everyone says this, but, UTGAL2004, you really blew me away with this gift. I am so grateful and thankful and amazed at all of the time and energy you put into this gift. You truly are the best FGM a gal like me could have asked for! Muah Muah!! :wub:

* :santa:  Only 5 months till we are getting our secret santa gifts ready* :w00t:


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 1, 2014)

@@MissRoe I'm so happy you liked everything! I made the coasters and earrings. I lack sewing skills so I ordered the toile tote from etsy. It was so fun to shop, put it all together, and see your reaction! Sorry I couldn't fit a cowboy in the box... If you're ever in Texas, we can find one for you ;-) Oh, and Bohemian is a Lush soap sample.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 1, 2014)

Yea!! Fantastic reveal!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 2, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I've been packing for a short weekend trip and running back and forth to open one gift at a time all evening. Not productive, but I had a blast! @@puppymomofthree completely spoiled me. Thank you so so much! Everything is so wonderful and the entire gift was so thoughtful. You really made my whole week. I'm heading somewhere I really don't want to tomorrow, and this was such an amazing start to my evening. I am truly greatful. I am also astonished at how well you stalked me.
> 
> So here's the bad news: I have to leave early for a long road trip tomorrow, so I need to go to bed pronto. My pictures are uploading in all sorts of bizarre orientations, but I have put them under a spoiler anyway. I will be back to add commentary hopefully tomorrow but possibly not for another day or so, depending on what happens tomorrow.





puppymomofthree said:


> Have a great trip my dear (or as good of a trip as possible)! I am so glad you like everything and I did my stalking well. It was a lot of fun shopping for someone who hangs out in different parts of MUT than I do--by stalking you I found threads I never even knew existed.


Okay, I'm finally home and have half a second to make some comments about what my amazing FGM @@puppymomofthree sent my way! BTW, I'm sorry to hear about your fall, and I hope you are continuing to feel better. It is fun to find new nooks and crannies on MUT, isn't it? I'm pretty sure I got my Secret Santa started/hooked on indie polish by stalking me.

First off all, fantastic find on the wrapping paper. I was sooo excited when I opened up a box to find bright polka dots! I also love the bag. The material is so soft yet strong, and the blue sequins/words are perfect. I already almost finished the book on my trip. A light, fun read was just what I needed to get me through. I also almost finished the Nature Box snacks. I'm so glad that you sent those. I got a Nature Box or two last summer, and I did like some of the snacks. I actually got the honey crunch crisps, and I HATED them. I hadn't expected to because I really like sesame and honey. I think the bag I got last summer was rancid. I decided to try these anyway, and they are delicious, so I'm glad that I was able to have a good experience with this snack after all. The candle smells so good. You definitely got my likes right with all the citrus. 

I was so excited to find Pacifica body butter. I've never tried it, and I've been wanting to since it was first in an Ipsy bag last January. And you are right - that whale is too cute for words. It was the first thing that I unwrapped, and I almost died of cuteness overload. It is now on my dresser holding some dangly earrings and being dangerously adorable.

Nail polish! And my first Butter London, too! The multicolored glitter is so fun. The Zoya is beyond gorgeous, and I'm looking forward to trying the Orly and Sonia Kashuk polishes as well. I've never tried a color Orly polish, but I'm a big fan of Orly Bonder. I can't believe you sent me a Love, Angeline polish! I've wanted to try one for quite awhile, but all her crellies are so pretty that I could never decide what to get and alway put it off. This is the perfect white crelly. Thank you for making the decision for me!

I'm almost out of my Beauty Protector, so I am so glad to have two more travel size bottles. They will be used and loved. I am looking forward to trying out the cleansing oil.

The Julep eyelash curler will be great for travel. The regular ones never fit well in any makeup bag. I was so surprised to find THREE eyeshadow primers/bases. I will be experimenting with them and the Scaredy Cat shadows very soon.

Speaking of the Scaredy Cat shadows... I completely forgot that I wanted these. I saw meaganola post about receiving one in an Indie sub, wanted to collect them all, and then convinced myself to forget about them. My jaw seriously dropped when I unwrapped the Trial Vial package, and then I promptly danced around the room because I was (and still am) so amazed and thankful that you stalked me so well. They are so adorable and fun and all the colors you picked are gorgeous. Orbital (pale taupe with subtle green shimmer) is my favorite so far. I am also excited to play with the Stila Smudge Crayon. It's such a pretty color. The black eyeliner will be enjoyed as well. I can never try enough eyeliners. 

I am stunned by the Starlooks eyebrow palette. I've already been playing with it, and it's perfect for me. I haven't been brave enough to experiment with the brow pencil yet, but I will be soon. It seems like a good color for me.

I had been wanting to try both Tokyo Milk and a solid perfume. The packaging is so nice, and it smells amazing. And you sent Atelier! I do have and love the mini dropper of Vanilla Insensee, but I never want to take it with me when I travel (which is frequent) because I'm paranoid about breaking it, so I will get use out of the vial for sure. I also have been collecting the Atelier sample postcards, and I did not have this one.

And finally, brushes! The Cargo brush is so soft, and the Coastal Scents set is just what I needed. I am really impressed with their quality, and the little case is so convenient.

So, to conclude this long post, THANK YOU so so so much! I am so touched by the thought that you clearly put into this as well as your incredible generosity. I really love everything.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 2, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Okay, I'm finally home and have half a second to make some comments about what my amazing FGM @@puppymomofthree sent my way! BTW, I'm sorry to hear about your fall, and I hope you are continuing to feel better. It is fun to find new nooks and crannies on MUT, isn't it? I'm pretty sure I got my Secret Santa started/hooked on indie polish by stalking me.
> 
> First off all, fantastic find on the wrapping paper. I was sooo excited when I opened up a box to find bright polka dots! I also love the bag. The material is so soft yet strong, and the blue sequins/words are perfect. I already almost finished the book on my trip. A light, fun read was just what I needed to get me through. I also almost finished the Nature Box snacks. I'm so glad that you sent those. I got a Nature Box or two last summer, and I did like some of the snacks. I actually got the honey crunch crisps, and I HATED them. I hadn't expected to because I really like sesame and honey. I think the bag I got last summer was rancid. I decided to try these anyway, and they are delicious, so I'm glad that I was able to have a good experience with this snack after all. The candle smells so good. You definitely got my likes right with all the citrus.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you liked it!!!! It was super fun to shop for you--I had never bought any indies before, so this was a great introduction. The cleansing oil is one of my favorites, as are BL polishes, so hopefully you will find something new to love. I am so glad that you filled out the questionnaire and had enough posts that I was able to get some great ideas by reading them (like the scardey cat shadows).

For a girl who was super worried about joining SS last year, this has become my favorite part of MUT and you ladies have become an incredible source of support!


----------



## Donna529 (Jul 2, 2014)

My gals package was delivered today.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 2, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> My gals package was delivered today.


OooOoOoo who could it be?!?!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yay for more reveals!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 2, 2014)

I am home from work and had no package.  But I did get my new magazine subscription of Real Simple.

ETA: Yay for reveals!  Can't wait to see who is the newest recipent of a box of AWESOME!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 2, 2014)

No package for me and @@DonnaD's package seems to be stuck in Knoxville!!! Grrrr!!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jul 3, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> My gals package was delivered today.


I did receive your package yesterday!  It is awesome!  I will post some pictures later today!  Thank you so much Donna529!  Just what I needed!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok. I will start off by saying OMG. I swear @ must have stalked the heck out of me. It was like an episode of ophrahs favorite things show. But it was Angie's favorite things!! Now, I feel sure some of these things she couldn't have known about, but she did. Super humans fairy godmother powers for sure. I was want to tell u about each pic but the file uploader is not behaving so ill do them a few at a time maybe. The first pic is a lovely note that I adored! 

this pic is a shot of the cutest wrapping and multitude of pretties!!


----------



## tulosai (Jul 3, 2014)

I've got mine and it is perfect!!! Phone is not letting me upload photos but I am soooooooo happy thank you soooooo much and I will upload photos ASAP!!!!!

Thank you thank you @@sparklegirl!!!!!!!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 3, 2014)

These were the things in the ipsy bag. Did I meant ion I wanted to buy this ipsy bag just by itself because it was so cute. I don't think so but mayybee i did. 
could this BE my favorite bath salts. Ummmm yep. 
amika also known as my holy grail hair product line. This is in my shower as we speak. Use it once a week. LOVE that I have a travel size now!!
I am trying to change a lot if my products to organic and boy did she accommodate. Acure is a line I love and I got body wash (also an an item currently in use) my husband thinks she came over one day and scoped our place out! And I got shampoo and conditioner which I haven't tried but am so excited about. 

now you might ask me, Angie, what's your favorite dry shampoo. Of course klorane. And of course it was here too. 
neutral eye palette check. Awesome brand check. 
this candle is amazing. I wish I had smellavision for you all! 
in case you are wondering if I'm gonna do a pic of each thing. That's a yep!! Ok next goodie up is one of my favorites. That seems ridiculous to type as the whole dang box is filled with my favorites!! I am madly in love with this whipped body butter. I got it as a pick two from birchbox and had to order the full size. Can't believe I got a full size of this!!! (I think allistra went way over the 25 price range.) 
so did you get anything for your lips you may ask. Well yes I did. A stilla lip palette!
ok maybe I lied before. This is actually my favorite thing...fresh youth preserve face cream. 
I sampled this next goodie from yuzen I think. It is body balm from balanced guru. Super awesome ingredients. It's truly amazing. Ok I think the picture uploaded is at capacity. I will just list the rest. It may take me a looong time still. Ok for a treat that wouldn't melt she sent lemonhead freezer bars. That will be good with this hot weather lately! I also got a full size ayres body butter,a zoya 5 piece kit with a bottle of zoya remover (no surprise-my favorite), base coat, top cost, polish and speed dry drops, pureology hair product to protect color, philosophy purity facial cleanser (a staple at my house), an eye lash curler (never tried this type-super stoked), mark curl defining gel maybe a new favorite, I love trying curly hair products, bb curl defining creme. Love this brand but never tried this product. Happy, happy girl here! Burt's bees cuticle cream (dry cuticles are my worst beauty problem) and lip balm. We all can use that in the summer, 2 face masks, ayres bar soap, tocca hand creme--another loved item, 2 fouls of the fresh face cream in addition to the generous size shown above, caudalie. Another one of the loves of my life. Vino source, divine oil and a premier creme. BP hair oil. I'm slightly obsessed with this! Pacifica eye shadow duo, havvn night cream, jurlique serum. This list reads like an organic product lovers dream!!! Dr Brandt pore no more, who used face primer every day. Yep this girl! Pur-lisse moisturizer, hang ten sunscreen. Going to the beach tomorrow. No big deal. She just knows stuff like this! Bija body body serum, and last but not least olive lips lip balm!!! I am so thoroughly touched at the thoughtfulness and attention to detail not just of my awesome gift but really of this whole group of amazing people. I feel so undeserving of this much awesomeness. But I am entirely grateful. Oh and I almost forgot an Etsy gift is on it's way separately. I will post pics as soon as that comes. Again a very sincere thank you a million!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

Yea!!!!! Love the reveal!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Great reveals and we still have more to go.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 4, 2014)

How great!!!! I love how everybody's gift has been perfect. And makes me want to try all sort of new things.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 4, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> How great!!!! I love how everybody's gift has been perfect. And makes me want to try all sort of new things.


It is a great way to hear about new products! I love seeing all the pretties, as well as how happy it makes everyone!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 5, 2014)

Absolutely amazing reveals ladies! I've been away from MUT this past week because of a work trip but I'm so happy to be home, catching up on all these posts and getting ready to send my FGC's present soon as well!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2014)

Ahhh  you did such a great job! @angienharry let me know how the Acure shampoo and conditioner is, I really love their skincare!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahhh  you did such a great job! @angienharry let me know how the Acure shampoo and conditioner is, I really love their skincare!


If you send a request to Acure they will send you sample bottles of the shampoo and conditioner.  They were 2 oz size bottles, so plenty to get a good idea of how well it works for you before purchasing.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 5, 2014)

@ I got my etsy gift today!!! It is truly touching. Thank you so much. Shout out to Jumping June.....This is perfect!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 5, 2014)

Yea!!! So perfect!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 5, 2014)

How beautiful and thoughtful! @ that is so awesome! @@angienharry I hope you take that everywhere and show it off!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 5, 2014)

How perfect!!!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 5, 2014)

Aww, how thoughtful (and adorable)!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 5, 2014)

That's really nice and thoughtful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Love the personalized cup. Very thoughtful


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ahhh so cute!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 5, 2014)

I love that! I might just have to order one for me that says Air Force Wife! So fun! She did a great job at picking perfect things for you! I love how perfect everyone's gifts have been so far!!!! It makes the reveals so fun!


----------



## tulosai (Jul 6, 2014)

OMG uploading photos here is such a nightmare.  I hope it's just me and it isn't this much of a struggle for everyone.  This is ridiculous. Hopefully this will work because I've been at this for well over 30 minutes and am honestly not sure I'm willing to go again.



Spoiler



Awesome note from my godmother!


 


The box right after opening!




Some awesome lippies! I LOVE the rose balm, I have been using it obsessively since I got it!






This eyeliner is such a fun blue color! I just love it!




The baked beans were awesome... and are already gone 




I have been lusting after this lip palate forEVER!!! I am so happy to have it now!!!




A photo of all the minis (it feels a little wring to call them that and group them all together since they are all so perfect and were so carefully and perfectly  selected.  I've been using teh Whish shave cream and just love it.  And my cats thoroughly loved the fancy feast!




Everything!




There's not an awesome picture of it but my godmother also gave me an awesome bright yellow bag that is underneath the goodies.  I just love it!!!



Thank you so so much it is perfect!!! I am sorry I have not been around more recently to gush but I am so so happy!  Thanks again @@sparklegirl!!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 6, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG uploading photos here is such a nightmare.  I hope it's just me and it isn't this much of a struggle for everyone.  This is ridiculous. Hopefully this will work because I've been at this for well over 30 minutes and am honestly not sure I'm willing to go again.
> 
> Thank you so so much it is perfect!!! I am sorry I have not been around more recently to gush but I am so so happy!  Thanks again @@sparklegirl!!!


So glad you loved everything! I had so much fun shopping for you!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 6, 2014)

Yea!!!!! Looks like a lot of fun and the bag is such a nice pop of color.


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 7, 2014)

love all the reveals


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

Holy crap, 37 reveals still?! Here I was thinking we only had a few left to go.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

I will be posting reveals soon, but I may have to put them in and then reformat them on a computer.  Bare with me ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! @@Sheeeeeelby really spoiled me!!!  I cannot believe how well she stalked me!!!  My eyes just about exploded with the huge number of blushes to try...I have a wee bit of an addiction to blush and she even included a blush brush from the brand I have been dying to try! The British tin is so perfect I think she must have a camera in my office--my inner anglophile is so happy right now!  Even the outside of the box was decorated with British items and flowers--so perfect!  Oh--and LUSH items--I will no longer be a LUSH virgin!  I am super excited to try the Scentsy items and I had no idea she sold them, so I will know where to go if I need more!

I am completely overcome!!!  This was over and beyond and you must have used fairy dust to get all of the items into the box!!!

:wub: Such a happy FGC am I!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 7, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree yay!!! SO happy it arrived safe &amp; sound. I saw those elf palettes on a blog &amp; the swatches looked amazing!!! Let me know how it is!! &amp; Lush is addicting - there's your wallet warning LOL.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

OMG @@DonnaD!!!  YOU MADE ME AN AFGAN!!!!!  That is crazy!!!  I am so completely over the moon and the colors are so perfect for my house!!!!!  I was opening the box and oohing and awing with my executive aide who was laughing at me stroking the afgan like a kitten, but when I saw the Paul and Joe powder I went completely crazy (in fact she had to tell me to go back to stroking the afgan because it was less weird than stroking and sniffing a blush)!  The chocolate made it completely fine and looks very indulgent and yummy...and I will have to keep reminding me that the candle is a candle and not a dessert!  I am looking forward to putting the rhizome in the garden and seeing it bloom next year  (mine were attacked by voles last year, so none of them have root systems quite as impressive as this one).  I just feel completely overwhelmed and spoiled!!!!!  You rock my dear!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@puppymomofthree yay!!! SO happy it arrived safe &amp; sound. I saw those elf palettes on a blog &amp; the swatches looked amazing!!! Let me know how it is!! &amp; Lush is addicting - there's your wallet warning LOL.


But if I spend less on blush, maybe I can afford it!!!  You did such a wonderful job!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, there's such a thing as an Entenmanns candle??  Cool!!  Love those star shaped ice cubes!!!!! What a great gift!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Wow, there's such a thing as an Entenmanns candle??  Cool!!  Love those star shaped ice cubes!!!!! What a great gift!!!


I know!!!  So cute--I had no idea reusable ice cubes even existed!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok, going to try to figure out this upload thing - I'll upload about 5-10 photos from my phone, post, then go back on my computer and edit the post to add spoilers and gushing.  This may take awhile, lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

Spoiler



First Look!  Love the holographic wrapping paper!  And the striped paper!  And, oooooh, what's that blue thing?  MUST INVESTIGATE.

Le Beautiful Card!  So sweet, and I've been instructed that the holographic items are my gifts, and the striped paper ones are a "thank you" for organizing the exchange (seriously not necessary!  I love doing this!!!)

All the pretties laid out still wrapped!  I opened this in my aunt's kitchen so little puppy and kidlets couldn't get all grabby-hands.  Please excuse the ancient countertop and toaster, lol.

OMG THE BEST NALGENE BOTTLE EVAR.  LITERARY! AUTHORS!  NUTRITION LABEL WITH 5% HYPERBOLE! You know, because sometimes you just need an Austen of water, sometimes you have to fill it up to Tolstoy.  AND it's filled with pretties!

The other side of the Nalgene (darn you sideways pics!)

Holographic paper in the sunlight!  @@meaganola was not kidding when she said it was blinding!  But so pretty!

The first gift IS GDE'S FOIL ME!!!!! My eyeshadow will be SO pretty now! And sparkly! And vibrant!  Looooooooove!!!!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

Aaaah I NEED one of those literature nalgenes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

Wahooo!!!!!!!!  More pretties!!!!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh, I LOVE that Nalgene!

ETA:  Just checked them out n the Powell's website and ordered two of the philosophy ones.  One for my son for his birthday and one for me.  These are perfect gifts for debaters.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

Spoiler



Deer Dog Apothecary Face Steam Herbs!!! Smells so soothing, and amazing! Cant wait to have a "me night" and try these out!  LOVE indie stuff, and this is so right up my alley!

Hallelujah!!!!  It's Raining Men Lush Shower Gel!  Smells like honey and it's so sweet yet sensual and I want to take a shower RIGHT NOW.

RAINBOW HONEY JUNE MYSTERY BAG!!!!!

Love the polishes, love the perfume, love the scrubby soap and cuticle balm, LOVE LOVE LOVE I've been wanting more of these ever since I got the RH Midnight Fountain polish in my Ipsy bag!  I'm so going to have to sign up for this now.  And my nails are bare so MANICURE TONIGHT!!!

Tocca!  Everyone bow down to Meagan's stalking skillz!!!! I don't even think I've mentioned loving them, but I've been ogling this set on the Birchbox website for months!  The scents are Cleopatra (grapefruit/cucumber), Florence (bergamot/gardenia), and Bianca (green tea/lemon).  They smell heavenly!

 All the lotions!  These are so pretty and classy and.... wow! Love them!!!!

Tweezermans!  Yes!  I've wanted these FOREVER!!!  My brows are gonna rock! 

All of the holographic gifts!!! I. Am. So. SPOILED.  And I love it!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

Oooooohhh!!!!  Aaaaahhhhh!   :wub:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Oooooohhh!!!!  Aaaaahhhhh!   :wub:


Basically this.


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 7, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> OMG @@DonnaD!!!  YOU MADE ME AN AFGAN!!!!!  That is crazy!!!  I am so completely over the moon and the colors are so perfect for my house!!!!!  I was opening the box and oohing and awing with my executive aide who was laughing at me stroking the afgan like a kitten, but when I saw the Paul and Joe powder I went completely crazy (in fact she had to tell me to go back to stroking the afgan because it was less weird than stroking and sniffing a blush)!  The chocolate made it completely fine and looks very indulgent and yummy...and I will have to keep reminding me that the candle is a candle and not a dessert!  I am looking forward to putting the rhizome in the garden and seeing it bloom next year  (mine were attacked by voles last year, so none of them have root systems quite as impressive as this one).  I just feel completely overwhelmed and spoiled!!!!!  You rock my dear!!!!


I'm so happy you like it.  I was worried the afghan colours might not be exactly the teal you like.  That afghan was the death of me.  I had it half made in another pattern that used twice as much white as the other shades, ran out of the white, couldn't get anymore of the white anywhere and had to take it all apart to use the colours equally.  I was in panic mode over that.  Then the Paul &amp; Joe went on back order twice!!

I just really wanted you to love it lol.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I'm so happy you like it.  I was worried the afghan colours might not be exactly the teal you like.  That afghan was the death of me.  I had it half made in another pattern that used twice as much white as the other shades, ran out of the white, couldn't get anymore of the white anywhere and had to take it all apart to use the colours equally.  I was in panic mode over that.  Then the Paul &amp; Joe went on back order twice!!
> 
> I just really wanted you to love it lol.


Oh dear!!!!  That sounds like quite the ordeal!!!  You need not have worried--I absolutely adore everything and am completely overwhelmed.  It has been probably 20-25 years since anyone made me anything, so that afgan is very special to me!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

WARNING:  This posts contains ALL OF THE PACIFICA.  Be prepared to be amazed.  I'm pretty sure she bought the whole warehouse sale.



Spoiler



Island Vanilla hand cream!  THIS IS MY HANDCREAM. Quite literally, the one I'm using at home right now!  And I forgot to pack it!  My hands have been so dry since coming up here, so this is now IN MY PURSE and I will have soft pretty hands again!

Vanilla Vera Cruz perfume!  How can I even describe this?  Instead of the sweet, creamy, soft scent of Island Vanilla, this is a bold, spicy, almost cinnamon-y (clove-y? cardamom-y?) deep vanilla.  It's going to be my Holiday Perfume, because it quite seriously smells like Christmas!!!

Tuscan Blood Orange Perfume!!! I die!!! Loved the lotion (which I finally used up late last year, then went into mourning because I loved the smell), and somehow the perfume is even more complex and orange-y and sweet!  Hellloooooo new summer perfume!

Bali Lime Papaya Shower Gel!  Holy Tropical Paradise, Batman!  It smells like a vacation!  Now I don't know WHAT to shower with!  And it's HUGE!

Eyeshadow Palettes!  TWO of 'em!  Squeee!!!! I am so in love!  The shades are just everything beautiful and neutral and reminiscent of a beach vacation!

Tuscan Blood Orange Lotion Wipes!  How very very perfect for me to throw in my purse for when I am hot and sweaty, but want to be smooth and soft and moisturized and citrus-scented!  Yum!

OHMYGOSH YOU SENT ME A MYSTERY LOTION!  I was literally lol-ing when @@meaganola mentioned these at the warehouse sale AND NOW I HAVE ONE!  Truly is a mystery, too, it does not smell like any of the scents I've tried from Pacifica!  It's a light pink lotion that (to me) smells like sweet apples and there's also a floral, blossom-y element.  I'm gonna cry when this is gone!  It's so beautiful!

ALL OF THE PACIFICA.  LOOK UPON THE PACIFICA AND BE AMAZED.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 7, 2014)

So many pretties, hooray for reveals!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mystery lotion!!!!!  What's the verdict???


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAHHHHHH! ALL THE PACIFICA!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 7, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Oh dear!!!!  That sounds like quite the ordeal!!!  You need not have worried--I absolutely adore everything and am completely overwhelmed.  It has been probably 20-25 years since anyone made me anything, so that afgan is very special to me!


It started out like this:




and ended up like this: 




The first rendition was specific to make it look like shells...summery and stuff.  It just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> It started out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so pretty!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> It started out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they are both gorgeous!! You are very talented.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

The Birchbox of awesomeness! And the Nalgene bottle of Literary Appreciation!  And at the end, a pic of the whole shebang!



Spoiler



First view of the Birchbox.  I mean obviously, she's a magician, because SO MUCH STUFF IN HERE.

Contents laid out:  Michael Todd pumpkin mask!  I love this stuff!  AND NOW I WILL NEVER RUN OUT.  Starlight votive that smells like awesomeness and dreams.  PERFUMES!  Escada! Prada!  Harvey Prince!  English Laundry! Nest! And many more!  Buxom lippie in Mudslide, Make lippie in Putty, a lip plumper from Cake, and if you haven't seen yet, EVERY TWISTBAND EVER.  I love twistbands.  I love them so much. And now I have them all!  Basically, if there was a sample in a Birchbox or Sephora that I wanted but never got, it was in here.

And this is all the awesomeness that was INSIDE the Nalgene Literary bottle!  The first thing I unwrapped was a NYX Lip Butter in Eclair (yes!!!!), but the picture somehow got lost/deleted.  Sorry!!! It looks and smells AMAZING!

mark. m.powerment lipstick!!! Ok fun story, I used to work for Avon (in their Customer Service call center, not selling.)  In fact, I was working for them when the mark. line launched.  AND, I was one of the first CS people to be trained in the mark. line!  It's always held a special place in my heart, I love their packaging and cuteness and OMG I LOVE THIS LIPSTICK.  It's a gorgeous nude pink and heck yeah I'll wear it and feel empowered and pretty!

Pixi lip balm!  I was sooooooo jealous of everyone that got it in a Birchbox!!! Thank you so so so much!!!

Starlooks lippie in Honey!  Ultimate Stalker Award!  I loved and wanted this back when it was called African Sunset, and NOW IT'S MINE ALL MINE!!!

GEEK CHIC COSMETICS DOCTOR WHO COLLECTION!!!  Bad Wolf!  And Yes, Sir!  And Sexy in Suspenders!  And Exterminate!!!  Geeking out so hard right now!  Ok, calm down inner fangirl.  Deep breath.  

Glamour Doll Eyes!  I had mentioned several shades that I loved, but had to throw away due to my son giving me pinkeye (little punk.).  She got me those shades!  (Katie's Storm is BACK IN MY LIFE!!!)  And some of the recent GWP shades like Dirty 30 (I gave @@yousoldtheworld the one that came with her order, but it was rough.  It's so pretty!) and Mermaid's Plumage (also sent to another MUT-er as part of a gift, even though OOOOH SO PRETTY).  It's like the universe loves me, and told me so by making meaganola my FGM!

And last but OMG NEVER LEAST.....  Shiro Cosmetic's Nic Cage Dancing the Charleston in a Bustling Speakeasy lip gloss!!!  Oh gorgeous red dream you are mine at last!  And I DARE someone to ask me what lip color I'm wearing when I'm rocking it!  YEEEEEESSSSS!



This is everything in one gorgeous pic.  I was spoiled, I was stalked, I feel so loved!  @@meaganola you are the best FGM ever!  Thank you so so much for every single thing in this box!  It all is beyond what I could have asked for!  I know I didn't give you enough specifics in my wish list, but seriously it's like you were inside my head.  I'm going to go slather myself in lotions and creams and makeup and perfumes and just go die of happiness.  So much yes.  Thank you a MILLION TIMES!!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

All the reveals today just made me 1000x more antsy to send out and receive my gift. Cannot wait!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 7, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> It started out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They both look lovely, but I think the end product is PERFECT!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 7, 2014)

@@DonnaD holy afghan, I need a seashell blanket!

@, you were spoiled, I love it!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 7, 2014)

that Nalgene bottle is everything and @ you will love the Pacifica eyeshadows, they are one of my all time favorites! Great job @meaganola


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

@@Lolo22 not sure if you saw that I updated the Pacifica post, the Mystery Lotion smells like apples and flowers!  I wanna glue a picture of Apple Blossom from My Little Pony on it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@Lolo22 not sure if you saw that I updated the Pacifica post, the Mystery Lotion smells like apples and flowers!  I wanna glue a picture of Apple Blossom from My Little Pony on it!


Oh, yay! I was too impatient for details  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sounds nummy! Now you can give it your own name and couture label!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2014)

Yay! So glad you liked things! I forgot to mention that the twistbands are homemade. I have a whole lot of hair, so I make them a little larger than the ones commercially available, and any time I see someone has thick or long hair, I figure they need some larger ones as well. (Ugh, gotta get back to work now. Additional explanations will have to wait until tonight!)


----------



## Kelli (Jul 7, 2014)

So many great reveals!

That literary water bottle is awesome. I need to get one for my best friend (he claims to be a book "collector", I tell him, no you're a book hoarder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

I've never bought anything from Shiro, but whenever I look through the site, I always crack up over the Nic Cage glosses. So funny.

The Afghan is really pretty!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2014)

That is so awesome!  Yes, my hair is so freaking thick and long (i'm thinking of making it "not quite so long" soon, but for now, yeah, it's a few inches past my bra strap.  

I loved EVERYTHING.  I hope you're having a good day at work, and explanations?  SWEET!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 7, 2014)

@@DonnaD that afghan is so beautiful!!  Great reveals today, so much happiness in one thread


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 7, 2014)

WOW!

great job @@meaganola!  enjoy all of your pretties @! 

also @@DonnaD you are really talented! the afghan is very pretty.


----------



## klg534 (Jul 7, 2014)

My box is here!!! And my fgm is gemstone! ! Pictures of goodies to follow!!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

klg534 said:


> My box is here!!! And my fgm is gemstone! ! Pictures of goodies to follow!!


Woohoo! I was having a mini conniption after they didn't deliver it on saturday lol


----------



## klg534 (Jul 7, 2014)

Spoiler



I AM SO FREAKING LUCKY. @@gemstone you are amazing. I am so lucky and I love everything!!!! Thank you sooo much. 

Ok First things first, she sent me an engagment card...and the box had a ton of rings at the bottom. Super cute! LOVE IT (I had taken a photo on mobile of the box before I tore into everything but didnt upload it. I didnt understand how to do photos. Durh so I didnt have that, but it was all wrapped BEAUTIFULLY! 





She also sent me jewlery her mom makes! Its beautiful!!!  I love these earrings SO much! Thank you thank you! And thank your mother! 




Next is my FAVORITE mascara!! And some top coat to make all mascara waterproof.  a must for me... Ive been thinking about how super waterproof all my makeup will need to be for wedding stuff. THANK YOU! 




A Beautiful Milani Blush! I actually have none of their products so I am super excited to try this! Its such a pretty color! 




L'occtaine stuff! OMG! I love the shea butter hand cream and I love getting to try new stuff from the brand! (Honestly its so expensive for hand lotion I struggle to buy the kind I like let alone branching out) but I put this hand cream on right away and I LOVE IT. Thanks for helping me try new things! It smells amazing!!!) 




Mascara and Eye Liner! I have never tried either these so I am super excited!!!




Oils to relax me during stressful wedding planning! Love it!  SO many amazing goodies and I am not even close to done! 




Body butters from the body shop. Smell AMAZING! Lotions and creams are like my favorite thing ever and these are awesome!!! 




Yay! Fresh stuff! I have been using the fresh lip balm religiously the past few days and I love it, I had forgotten how much! I am excited to try this since i never have and fresh is awesome!!! 




A TARTE LIP PRODUCT! I have wanted to try one of these soo bad and never pulled the trigger! I also love these revlon balms so much and am excited to have another shade!!! These lip crayons are seriously my favorite way to wear lipstick! &lt;3 You are AMAZING and a mind reader @@gemstone !!! 




I can bring perfume places!!! Ahh so awesome! Love that I have this! I always am afraid to bring perfume even rollerballs because they are all glass (poor planning perfume companies!) So I am SO excited to have this!!!  




My VERY FIRST lush products. Man this was exciting to open. Body Conditioner, Sample Soaps! Whoosh Body JElly, and Silky Underwear which btw  had the BEST note @@gemstone it made me laugh outloud and was not TMI. It sounds SUPER useful! Cannot wait to try it!! 




Samples!!! And some coastal scents eyeshadows. Which are my favorite eye shadows ever. Love! 




And finally a shot of everything.... 




Again Thank you so much gemstone. You are amazing and I am so grateful and loved everything.


----------



## klg534 (Jul 7, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Woohoo! I was having a mini conniption after they didn't deliver it on saturday lol


It got here! I'm sorry to scare you! My apt office was closed for the holidays and our mail lady NEVER brings us the packages individually. Thank you so much @@gemstone ! You are amazing, and it was all wonderful and perfect!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 7, 2014)

@@klg534 &amp; @@gemstone beautifully done!!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2014)

klg534 said:


> It got here! I'm sorry to scare you! My apt office was closed for the holidays and our mail lady NEVER brings us the packages individually. Thank you so much @@gemstone ! You are amazing, and it was all wonderful and perfect!!!


I'm so glad you liked it!!  :wub:

ETA: I know you said in your survey that you like long necklaces, but my mom only had shorter chains.  I would not be offended in any way if you put it on a different chain- I do this with her stuff all the time!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 7, 2014)

So many great reveals everyone! Awesome job, ladies!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 7, 2014)

Aww, that seemed like such a thoughtful gift!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 7, 2014)

love all the reveals today! can't wait to see more!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 7, 2014)

Terrific reveals - nice stalking, Fairy Godmothers! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 7, 2014)

So. Much. Fun!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 7, 2014)

So many awesome reveals!! Great job to everybody!!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2014)

Ahhh such great reveals, my heart's all happy :')


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 7, 2014)

Loving the reveals - can't wait till its time on summerswap too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Keep the awesome reveals coming, ladies!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 7, 2014)

Loving all the reveals!  Makes me excited that there are so many to come and hopefully my FGC will be one of them soon!  So excited to see all the happy here!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay, it looks like I miscounted last night.  It looks like we have thirty (plus bonus exchanges) to go!  (And as a side note, if you gave me tracking to pass on to your godchild, I may or may not have tossed it into Slice to follow its progress just because SO EXCITE!  But, ugh, I thought one of those packages was supposed to be delivered today, and now it looks like tomorrow is optimistic.  Stupid sorting centers.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

EVERYONE IS SO AMAZING. 

Seriously, every single reveal has been completely and utterly perfect. Excellent stalking/shopping/crafting ladies!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm SO excited for all the reveals this week! So fun!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok official reveal count!

We have 49 official total "pairs" of FGM's and FGC's.  

We have had 19 confirmed official deliveries!  (18 have posted pics, there was one that said she would post pics and either got too busy or forgot or I somehow skipped the post, I will PM her and see what's going on!).  There have also been some unofficial reveals/pairs, and there should be some more!

There are 30 official reveals left!  Hopefully they'll trickle in over the course of the next 2 weeks.  At that point, if there are any still missing, I'll start PM-ing those FGM's that haven't sent out yet and requesting either 1) tracking info or 2) a really good explanation.  Please remember that ALL PACKAGES should be shipped this week!  If you are unable to do this, please contact me right away and we can figure out a solution!

Keep up the rainbows and unicorns and lollipops and glitter!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow! 30 reveals left??? So exciting!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2014)

Wait, wait. Isn't the deadline Monday? Or did I make that up?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Wait, wait. Isn't the deadline Monday? Or did I make that up?


I thought it was the 14th?


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 8, 2014)

WOW!!! I've been missing out on so many greater than life reveals!! Way to go ladies!!!

Love the blanket, Pacifica, personalized tumbler, glass jewelry...I could go on and on!

We are such a fantastic group of amazing awesomeness!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> _*We are such a fantastic group of amazing awesomeness!!*_


Darn right we are!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

@ @ Yup, the shipping deadline is Monday the 14th!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes!  Monday the 14th!  My apologies for being vague and not including the exact date the first time!   :flowers:


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine was mailed out today so my fgc should get it Thursday.  I am so hoping that she likes it.  My little ones put fish stickers on the box so it was too cute.  And even more cute is when we went to the post office this morning my two yr old cried just a little and in a sad whispering voice he said," Bye bye Nemo, I wuv you."  So, of course, straight t0 walmart we went so I could get him those same stickers.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 8, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> Mine was mailed out today so my fgc should get it Thursday. I am so hoping that she likes it. My little ones put fish stickers on the box so it was too cute. And even more cute is when we went to the post office this morning my two yr old cried just a little and in a sad whispering voice he said," Bye bye Nemo, I wuv you." So, of course, straight t0 walmart we went so I could get him those same stickers.


How precious.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 8, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> Mine was mailed out today so my fgc should get it Thursday.  I am so hoping that she likes it.  My little ones put fish stickers on the box so it was too cute.  And even more cute is when we went to the post office this morning my two yr old cried just a little and in a sad whispering voice he said," Bye bye Nemo, I wuv you."  So, of course, straight t0 walmart we went so I could get him those same stickers.


Awwwwwww.  What a sweetie.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Sorry Loves-I fell asleep before I could get back to the computer last night.zzzzzz.....
> 
> Let's try this again!
> 
> ...


Lovely gifts! the notes and the packaging are super sweet.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 9, 2014)

BUMMER.

 ok redo. i wrote a long, lovely post...then MUT timed out and it didn't even save a draft.  ldlad:

OK so let me start over! MY LOVELY FGM was @@DragonChick !  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

She spoiled me rotten!

here we go!



Spoiler







here i am in my unshowered unmade up glory with the beautiful box




hello kitty!




brilliant! card was attached on the outside of my box!




thanks @@DragonChick , I will enjoy!




first look, whats hiding under there?




yay! 

here's all of it!




thank you so much @@DragonChick for the lovely gift! she knew EXACTLY what i needed!! 

julep hand/feet/nail masks - i need these. definitely. i've been cleaning my apartment in preparation for the big move and woooheee, i've got some little hooves on me. nasty! these will be perfect for tonight after i move out some funiture!

foot scrubbie - i always need these guys. i lose them constantly. i have no clue where they go. maybe some creep comes in and steals my ped eggs  h34r:   :blink:   :wacko:   

note pad - i was just looking for paper! i immediately wrote down what i need for the next target run

gummy bear duct tape - i LOVE this. so cute. i was just thinking of how i can ID my boxes and i think using the gummy bear duct tape will be perfect to differentiate all the bins

pop! drogon figure - how did she know that i love game of thrones and that i think the dragons are so cool? well of course she knew, she is @@DragonChick after all!

too faced melted in melted peony - i'm so glad she sent this. i was just kicking myself for not picking up the beauty.com gwp. i love the color and i'm so excited to try it out!

butter london top &amp; tails - i neeeeeeded a new base and top coat! i was so close to getting this set on my own! i'm so glad my patience has paid off!

butter london in poole - this is my HG shade. it looks so good on me in the summertime. who doesn't love a nice minty pearly bluey green?

stila lip glaze in fig &amp; huckleberry - i've been so curious about these!

ck one - mascara - this tube is seriously so cool that i didn't even read what it was. i thought it was perfume and i tried to pull off the cap and then i read the opening instructions...oops.  

MUFE mascara and lipstick - i love minis! these both will definitely be used! 

thank you again so much @@DragonChick i'm off to go put on some lipgloss and paint my nails! thank you thank you! what a beautiful experience!  :drive:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> BUMMER.
> 
> ok redo. i wrote a long, lovely post...then MUT timed out and it didn't even save a draft.  ldlad:
> 
> ...


Yea!  I love that poole shade!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

Another great reveal! Get on with ya bad self, ladies!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome gifts!  That BL Tops 'n Tails duo has my favorite base/top coats.  Enjoy!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> BUMMER.
> 
> ok redo. i wrote a long, lovely post...then MUT timed out and it didn't even save a draft.  ldlad:
> 
> ...


YAY!!!! I was worried on some of the things, you mentioned you were surrounded by candy at work, but when I saw the gummy bear Duck Tape, it was perfect but I was second guessing myself.

I'm sooo happy you loved it all!! Boo about packing and moving, but I'm especially happy that you now have fun things to help with that!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> BUMMER.
> 
> ok redo. i wrote a long, lovely post...then MUT timed out and it didn't even save a draft.  ldlad:
> 
> ...


YAY!! And great selfie!! What a great gift, perfect for a post-moving beauty night!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 9, 2014)

I know you guys think you had the best FGM but lemme tell you, that was me. Naturally I couldn't wait to come home from the gym to open the box. @@LadyK has gone out of her way and I am truly overwhelmed and excited to share what I received! I have no idea how to post the pictures from my phone so please give me about two hours until I am back home and can use the computer


----------



## SaraP (Jul 9, 2014)

awwwwwww 2 hours   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Drive fast, but safe  :drive:  

Although I'm not a part of this swap I've had so much fun reading and seeing all the love being shared!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> I know you guys think you had the best FGM but lemme tell you, that was me. Naturally I couldn't wait to come home from the gym to open the box. @@LadyK has gone out of her way and I am truly overwhelmed and excited to share what I received! I have no idea how to post the pictures from my phone so please give me about two hours until I am back home and can use the computer


Make haste, @@Sunflowercake, make haste, I say!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 9, 2014)

Yea!!! I love how happy everyone is!!! This is the best thread on the best site!!!!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 9, 2014)

My FGC's package was delivered!!!!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jul 10, 2014)

Waaaaahhhhhhh. I just checked the tracking my godmother gave me because the mail hadn't come by the time I left for work this afternoon and my package came!!!! While this would normally be great news, it is KILLING me because I won't be home until 9 am!!!!! When I asked my bf friend about it he told me "a big white box and some little padded envelopes came. Notions out of the ordinary". It is taking me everything I have to not Skype him and have him open it for me...lol. I have no self control and I know that will destroy the experience. I feel like a kid on christmAs Eve!! Looking at all the other reveals is only making things worse!!! Let the countdown begin ladies!!! Pictures to come in the am!!!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you for your patience, everyone! Had a slight computer issue yesterday trying to transfer the pictures so now I ended up e-mailing them to me. I am still very overwhelmed by all the goodies i received. I appreciate it so much! Also, I am sorry if the picures come out huuuuge.



Spoiler



Yup, there is me, all excited hahaha:





When I first opened it:




This sweet card, totally reminds me of one of my favorite sports in the world!




@@LadyK was so sweet and added candy I can eat while I unpack haha. This looks like taffy from her area:




Next, there was an awesome bottle opener magnet. I collect magnets so this went on our fridge rihgt away!




More goodies:




What was in the cute pouch you ask? Hair accessories! Two cute headband (the polka dot one will go excelent when I feel like dressing like a pinup which happens hahaha) and I always need hairties!!




Next, there were samples. The shampoo and hair treatment will go in my gym bag for the shower. I always use sample sizes!! The eyeliner ans primer will go perfect for travelling!




Next there was this cute scarf (blue is my favorite color!):




Then I found this seasalt beach waves spray. The funny thing is that I had a small version that I forgot in the last hotel room we stayed in without trying it so this comes at the right time haha:




Next there were skin itesm, the primer has me really intrigued and lotion is important as well as sunlotion which I try to use every day. These are perfect travel sizes I can throw in my purse:




Two lotions (the Jergens makes me crack up because it says for all light skin and well, I am super pale for most part 




This looked like some local items, a chocolate soap (perfect with not being able to send chocolate in this heat!) and a cream eyeshadow that looks white but turns to golden shimmer once applied, I think this will go great as a shimmer over other colors!:




And now people, drummroll, I was already so excited about all these items that I almost fell of my couch opening this:




Benefit is my absolute favorite brand and I kept not buying this item because I thought I will try a small size first when they have it in one of their bundles.

Oh yeah, so now i am entirely overwhelmed already, but of course @@LadyK apparently really tried to knock me unconscious with happiness when I opened this:





This is a freaking full-size Stila palette! Exuuuuuse me how did I deserve that? The hubby noticed me speechless and was surprised because lemme tell you, I am talkative and barely anything shuts me up unless I am tired or just super surprised!

And last but not least, I love nautical items and anything blue and white colored so I received this beautiful bag:




So technically I could pack all of my items now and stroll to the beach, except that there is no beach here and apparently it is frowned upon to wear a bikini to the office, so I left all the goodies at home hehehe.


@@LadyK, thank you so much. You brightened up my day and I still don't know how I deserve this all. I hope my Fairy God Child will at least have half the joy I had unpacking everything. I could see how much thought you put into all of it!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2014)

@@Sunflowercake , I'm sooooo glad you liked it!  I had such a great time shopping for you and reading your posts.  I was only sad not to be able to send some chocolate but it's hot here and I wasn't sure it would make it out of my post office alive, lol.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jul 10, 2014)

OMG!  I don't even know the right words to describe what I am feeling....Overwhelmed, appreciative, in awe...First of all, this may be the most beautiful package I have ever seen!!!  The whole box was filled with brown paper grass and each goody was beautifully wrapped in brown and pink paper with pink bows (My very favorite color combination;-)

*@@tgooberbutt is the greatest Fairy GodMother!*  I am humbled by the amount of time and thought that she put into creating this amazing gift for me!  Every single item was so well thought out and so perfect.  She included a beautiful note card with each individual gift to explain it and let me know why she picked it! This must have taken weeks to put together.  Trust me, every bit of it is unbelievably appreciated!!!  Ok let me stop blabbing and get to the pics!!!




This is the first thing I saw when I opened the box....Now try to tell me this isn't amazing!!!! It is an actual embossed card...I ADORE it!!  Honestly, it is one of my favorite parts of the box...




This is everything..See what I mean about being beautiful!!!!!!?????

Ok...so below in the first thing I opened....I tried very hard to take my time and savor the experience....I read every note card before opening the gift.  When I read this card I literally squealed in excitement and ripped the bag open...




Not, not only do I have a SEVERE eyeliner addiction, but it has taken EVERYTHING in me not to buy the new Benefit liner, because I said I wanted it on my wish list and I made a vow to myself not to buy anything until after the summer exchanges were over.  I was even at a Benefit event in Times Square last week where if you bough the new Benefit liner, you got a free Benefit Beauty bag....AND I MANAGED NOT TO BUY IT!  This is the definition of will power!!!!  After I cuddled the Benefit liner for a few minutes, I looked at the other ones.  Kat Von D----my HG eyeliner...ironically, I just lost one, so this is a welcome replacement...UD---The only pencil liner I actually regularly use, and two brands I said I want to try: Marc Jacobs and MUFU!!!!  Words cannot express how perfect all of these are!!!




Another item I said I was on the search for:  Clear lip liner!!!  I actually looked at one recently like the milani on Tgooberbutt found for me---with the little sponge on the other end.  I am super excited to try these and see what all the hype is about!!!




AHHHHHHH!!!!! I am OBSESSED with Buxom lip polishes!!!!!  Since I haven't been shopping, I haven't even been logging onto the Sephora site since it is too much of a temptation.  That explains how I missed this, cause if I knew about it, I totally would have gotten it IMMEDIATELY!  I am sooo glad I adhered to my vow 




One of my all time favorite brands: Caudalie!  Sorry for the crappy picture!  The divine oil is a HG item for me.  I was just telling the girl in Sephora that I wish they made the large bottle without the nozzle cause it always gets clogged and I have to return 3/4 of the bottle.  So I am stuck buying the .5 oz bottles (there's one in between, but somehow it is more economical to buy the .5 oz...)  I average about a bottle a month and I always keep a backup.  I just opened my backup on Saturday so this is perfect timing!!!  I am embarrassed to admit that I didn't even know about this scrub.  I am soooo excited to try it!!!  My favorite part of these exchanges, other than getting to know more about you wonderful ladies, is being introduced to new products!  Thank you!!!




O.  M. G.  How much do I adore this!  I love Asian decor, art, and knick nacks!  I collect little Buddhas and my dining room is all Asian inspired with an oriental rug, bamboo, hand painted fans, and artwork.  My Aunt is actually from Malaysia, so I am very fortunate that she brings me a lot right from there.  I did not know about the lucky cat though.  I actually called her this AM to ask her about it, but she is at work...I can't wait to research and learn more about this tradition!

***Sorry that I put the wrong card with this one in all the excitement lol




So I am a ginger with invisible eyebrows, but I have been dying my hair jet black for about 5 years.  It looks super ridiculous to have no eyebrows with black hair, so even on days I don't feel like wearing too much makeup, I always have to do my brows.  This is always the most time-consuming part of my routine, since I have more than a touch of OCD and I can never get them quite right....I have been experimenting with stencils, but the ones I have found seem to all be more of less the same.  Tgooberbutt found these amazing sets...I am just staring to get interested in Japanese beauty items ( I know, I catch on slow...I usually don't jump on the bandwagon when a tv show becomes popular until it has been off the air for a year or two lol)  I can't wait until the weekend so I can lock myself in my bedroom and experiment with these!!!




So I am a sugar addict.  Hard Core.  About a month ago, I took a week to count my sugar intake and it averaged out to be about 400 grams a day!!!! That was enough motivation for me to cut out carbs.  For the past month, I have been limiting my carb intake to 25 grams a day with no added sugar.  Let me tell you---the first week was hell.  I was actually so sick that I missed a day of work (quite noteworthy when I haven't missed a day in about 4 years)...Now I feel 10000 times better and am averaging almost a pound a day weight loss  The point of me saying all this, is that usually with this gift exchanges, people tend to send a sweet treat.  I usually look forward to this, but since I am not eating carbs, I was afraid I was going to give in and eat whatever tasty addition was included in my box.  Tgooberbutt took a different route and opted for a sweet assortment of sugar based treats and masks!  Wow what a relief! LOL  I have been DYING to try the Fresh scrub and I have acually been refilling a travel jar of the suki scrub for when I am on the road, so this is perfect!!  After eyeliner, masks and other skin items are on my most wanted list!




Ahhhhh this is super amazing!!!  I LOVE hand made gifts!!!  Luckily, I was raised by a true hippie (Fun Fact---I was raised vegan.  I never tasted real ice cream or gummie bears until I was 16!!!)  So I know all about recycling and reusable materials.   While I am no longer Vegan, I have carried a lot of what my mom taight me over into adulthood.  I work two full time jobs and travel often, so I am always lugging around 5 bags of stuff.  This is perfect for the random stuff that clogs my purse and essentials that are too big for it!  I love this, and will get tons of use out of it!  Trust me, I will make you proud 




Last, but certainly not least....This little guy got separated and I forget where he belongs, but I didn't wanna leave him out!  Anastasia---the HG of brow products!  I love this stuff!  Oddly, I go through about a tube a month and here's why:  Not only is this stuff great for your brows, but it is also great for the little fly-aways around your face!  I had a john frieda one that was similar and specially designed for hair that gave me the idea  And of course, I had to bring it full circle and close with another shot of this amazing card!  Where did this thing come from??? I would love to know how to make these...

Wow...Told ya all it was amazing.  @@tgooberbutt: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!  I couldn't have ever wished for a better Fairy Godmother!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 10, 2014)

Yea!!!!  Great job @@tgooberbutt!!!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 10, 2014)

This thread never fails to make me so freaking happy!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 10, 2014)

The cat is known as a Maneki-Neko, a Japanese figure for good luck.

All these reveals, so much fun seeing them! Keep em coming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow awesome wrapping job!! They look like little works of art!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt and @@LadyK -- such awesome Fairy Godmothers you were!  It was so smart to put sugary and chocolate-y beauty products in your bags!  They are terrific.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> @@Sunflowercake , I'm sooooo glad you liked it!  I had such a great time shopping for you and reading your posts.  I was only sad not to be able to send some chocolate but it's hot here and I wasn't sure it would make it out of my post office alive, lol.


It would have been soup by the time it got to my super hot and humid city! I appreciate you thinking of that. The taffy is perfectly fine by te way. I took 4 of them with me to work to try after lunch! I love everything!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, ladies! I'm speechless!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 10, 2014)

Hooray!!! It was super-tough to stay in the budget limit, hence the home-made bag! (PS -Check the handle?)

That thing is bomb-proof!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@DragonChick is correct! Maneki-Neko - there were a couple types at the store, but I figured, go big or go home, so I went for the shiniest, smiliest one! 

I really hope the stencils work out - it was every type I could find. But I guess you only need one to work the way you want it to. 

It was super-fun having to be creative to put this mid-summer box together for you. It gave me something very fun to do, and I got to learn more about a great MUTer!   :hugs3:  

Oooo - almost forgot. I have access to a digital cutter 'printer,' and made liberal use to have the card cut - LOL!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 10, 2014)

loving today's reveals!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 10, 2014)

I am seriously stunned at the amount of sheer happiness in this thread, it's such a beautiful thing! I  :luv:  you MUT crew!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2014)

I love your wrapping job @@tgooberbutt , so pretty!


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, usps tracking states that my package I sent to my FGC should be delivered today. I did not let her know it was coming so she should be totally surprised.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

Guys, guys -- OMG!!  My husband just called and said there's a great big box that says "Surprise It's Reveal Day" waiting for me at home!!

I just have to finish writing my staff's evaluations, and then I can go home and open it.  Eeek -- they are all going to get good evaluations because now I'm in such a good mood!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 10, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Guys, guys -- OMG!!  My husband just called and said there's a great big box that says "Surprise It's Reveal Day" waiting for me at home!!
> 
> I just have to finish writing my staff's evaluations, and then I can go home and open it.  Eeek -- they are all going to get good evaluations because now I'm in such a good mood!


"Congratulations, today you all passed. Let's talk tomorrow". Done!  I love that it says "It's reveal day" hahaha


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 10, 2014)

My FGC package was delivered today!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 10, 2014)

There is so much happiness in this swap. It brings a tears to my eyes. Great presents everybody.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2014)

Amazing reveals ladies!  So much love and wonderful pretties!  Loved the wrapping @@tgooberbutt did.  I really need to learn how to wrap.  Lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

COME ON, USPS!  GET WITH THE DELIVERING OF THE PACKAGES!  WE NEED SOME MORE CRYING PEOPLE IN HERE!  (all-caps intentional)


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 10, 2014)

Great reveals today! I love coming to this thread in the evening!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

angienharry said:


> These were the things in the ipsy bag. Did I meant ion I wanted to buy this ipsy bag just by itself because it was so cute. I don't think so but mayybee i did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reveal your FGM did a great job picking out things for you. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

angienharry said:


> @ I got my etsy gift today!!! It is truly touching. Thank you so much. Shout out to Jumping June.....This is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats so sweet!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG uploading photos here is such a nightmare.  I hope it's just me and it isn't this much of a struggle for everyone.  This is ridiculous. Hopefully this will work because I've been at this for well over 30 minutes and am honestly not sure I'm willing to go again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread makes me instantly happy love how well everyone stalked their FGCs. That lip palette is so pretty and the baked beans look so yummy.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Wow! @@Sheeeeeelby really spoiled me!!!  I cannot believe how well she stalked me!!!  My eyes just about exploded with the huge number of blushes to try...I have a wee bit of an addiction to blush and she even included a blush brush from the brand I have been dying to try! The British tin is so perfect I think she must have a camera in my office--my inner anglophile is so happy right now!  Even the outside of the box was decorated with British items and flowers--so perfect!  Oh--and LUSH items--I will no longer be a LUSH virgin!  I am super excited to try the Scentsy items and I had no idea she sold them, so I will know where to go if I need more!
> 
> I am completely overcome!!!  This was over and beyond and you must have used fairy dust to get all of the items into the box!!!
> 
> :wub: Such a happy FGC am I!!!


Another awesome reveal! That brush is great my mom got me one while I was on vacation at Ulta and it has been my go to brush. All those blushes are so pretty.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 10, 2014)

OK, drum roll please, and put your hands up for a phenomenal Jersey girl and Fairy Godmother ... @klg534  (rah, rah, and the crowd goes wild!!)

Woo hoo -- my husband was not kidding when he said there was a BIG box waiting for me:

         


Yes, folks, that's a Levenger's full magazine-size catalog, just to give you an idea of how big it is:

So then I opened it and got as far as the She-ra paper everything was wrapped in (where DID you find it?!) and starting laughing and crying a little.

           


I followed the instructions and opened everything before reading the note -- I didn't even know who my awesome Fairy Godmother was until it was all opened.  Now understand that when I say I opened "everything" I mean that I received pretty much everything that there is to open:

          


I couldn't even fit the Glossybox o' Polish in this photo:

          


          


Some of the super great highlights included:

MASCARAPALOOZA -- Including the Butterfly Lashes and a Revlon Lash Potion, as well as my FGM's favorite They're Real:

          


Lip products galore -- for a girl who isn't a big lipstick wearer, some of these may take some guts, but I promise to give it a go.  And note the aborbs bag from HauteLook:

        


Oh -- and the most adorable ring holder -- my rings look so fancy on it!!

         


And so many more things I've been wanting to try and things I didn't even know I needed.  Now I can't wait to leave for Toronto and Buffalo on Sunday, because I get to pack up those Origins samples in my bee-you-tee-full new pink bag.  Even things for the kittens == Gratuitous cat photos ahead!



Spoiler



Cinder enjoying fish-flavored treats!




Baby is not letting anyone near HIS pretty!






Thank you so, so much for everything.  I can't believe how much time you must have spent looking through my posts and picking things out.  I appreciate it all, but that time is more precious than anything.

Now I'm off to sit in a corner oogling all the pretty preciousness.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> OMG @@DonnaD!!!  YOU MADE ME AN AFGAN!!!!!  That is crazy!!!  I am so completely over the moon and the colors are so perfect for my house!!!!!  I was opening the box and oohing and awing with my executive aide who was laughing at me stroking the afgan like a kitten, but when I saw the Paul and Joe powder I went completely crazy (in fact she had to tell me to go back to stroking the afgan because it was less weird than stroking and sniffing a blush)!  The chocolate made it completely fine and looks very indulgent and yummy...and I will have to keep reminding me that the candle is a candle and not a dessert!  I am looking forward to putting the rhizome in the garden and seeing it bloom next year  (mine were attacked by voles last year, so none of them have root systems quite as impressive as this one).  I just feel completely overwhelmed and spoiled!!!!!  You rock my dear!!!!


Wow @@DonnaD you are awesome! that Afgan is beyond beautiful.  Love that you could still participate.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Wow, there's such a thing as an Entenmanns candle??  Cool!!  Love those star shaped ice cubes!!!!! What a great gift!!!


I have to definitely look those up, I love the cakes and donouts.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is such a cool nalgene, I definitely need it!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 10, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> OK, drum roll please, and put your hands up for a phenomenal Jersey girl and Fairy Godmother ... @klg534  (rah, rah, and the crowd goes wild!!)
> 
> Woo hoo -- my husband was not kidding when he said there was a BIG box waiting for me:
> 
> ...


Wowza!


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hoping my gift made it okay.  Tracking states it was delivered at 2:43 but I have not heard a peep from my fgc and she was on earlier today.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> Hoping my gift made it okay.  Tracking states it was delivered at 2:43 but I have not heard a peep from my fgc and she was on earlier today.


Maybe try a fairy to ask if she got it?  My mailbox was a bunch o sad today.  A running shoe catalogue and an Ulta box.  How sad when even an Ulta box did not cheer you up?  Probably has to do with the fact I ate no lunch and got home to a tree removal service on my lawn.  Wood chipper sounds yay!

I am sure she is revelling in all the beauty wonder you sent!  Or maybe is not home from work/school/etc.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 10, 2014)

Eeek! That was a lovely reveal and I especially love the kitten pictures of them enjoying their treats!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 10, 2014)

So fun to come here for all the happiness! And I love to see the pictures of the happy kitties in the last reveal hehee


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2014)

I finally opened my gifts and took pictures! I don't know how I continue to get the best Secret Santa/Fairy Godmothes but Jenn is amazing!  I think we have similar tastes so everything she picked out was perfect. 

Please forgive the picture quality as I had to hide in the bathroom to open my gifts and take pictures.  My kids just want to follow me around all day, talking.  I'll put the pictures in a spoiler. (Umm, actually I can't figure it out.  Can a mod help me?)











 
A few of the presents wrapped.  I love the wrapping!  I don't know where she found the tape but I opened everything very slowly because I didn't want to tear any of the pretty tape.  I'm trying to salvage some to reuse.
 



 
I love this card!  I love beach scenes and love that she made it!
 






 
A handmade lip balm in Creamsicle from a farmers market near her home.




 
Some of my favorite perfumes!  I love perfume samples as I wear perfume almost everyday even if I sit at home cleaning.
 



 
I love small notebooks and pens.  Jennm149 must have found the posts I made a while back about my love of making lists, notebooks, and pens.  The body wash and soap smell heavenly!  I almost bought this same body wash at TJ Maxx but I decided to not spend the money.  I'm excited I get to try it now!  I need good brushes and am happy to have a travel kit.  Lastly, I don't know why I haven't seen the beauty spatulas earlier but they are genius! 
 



 
I have just recently (the past year) started caring about my nails.  I received a sample of the Julep scrub in a trade and love it!  I'm happy to have a bottle of it.  I'm also looking forward to trying the overnight repair duo as my hands are starting to show my age.  I love the Julep nail colors, and I have never tried Butter London nail polish!  My girls and I will have a blast having a mani party very soon.
 



 
Jennm149 said she thought of me when she saw this makeup bag.  It's perfect for me because lippies are my all time favorite products!  It's too cute!
 



 
This is what was inside the makeup bag.  I couldn't believe she fit all of this in that bag (minus the bite lipstick and the LAQA)!  Everything in here is perfect.  I love Fresh's lip products (really anything that smells like sugar) and Bite is one my all time favorite lippie brand.  I have this exact lipstick (Damask) on my Sephora Loves page, and the LAQA in Beezlebub in my Birchbox favorites.  The skincare items are perfect for my skin also.  Plus I love mascara samples as I am always searching for my new favorite.
 



 
Here's everything together
 
I'm amazed at the thought and time that went into these gifts.  Jennm149 went above and beyond in finding things that I wanted and things that I didn't know I wanted.  I'm looking forward to enjoying all my things!  Thank you Jenn!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 10, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> Hoping my gift made it okay.  Tracking states it was delivered at 2:43 but I have not heard a peep from my fgc and she was on earlier today.





Momma4 said:


> Hoping my gift made it okay.  Tracking states it was delivered at 2:43 but I have not heard a peep from my fgc and she was on earlier today.


I'm sure she got it alright. Hopefully she posts it on here soon. . If not, you can send a fairy to ask her (I'd be more than happy to do that for you.).

I admit I have been stalking my poor mailman every day this week, just in case. Ha ha ha. It will be a great surprise when my package does arrive though.

This swap has ruined me though. I did get a package today from a friend with some cute outfits for my girls inside, but it just wasn't the same. I am super grateful for the outfits, but it was kind of "It came!!!!! Who's my FGM?" &amp; then it turned to "oh! It's just the girls' outfits." Ha ha ha. I'm so excited for all the reveals we are having now! So happy &amp; so fun!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 11, 2014)

I just love coming to this board, and I'm not even involved in this group!

On a side note, the She-Ra paper is awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooray! I'm the disappearing FGC that @@Momma4 was stalking! And my mid-summer's present was all that I could have hoped for. @@Momma4 was super thoughtful in the present that she (and her helpers!) composed for me. Lots of new holy grails to try out, and a few already-known favorites to use liberally!

Haha - so I was on earlier today, but then had to do work...finished, and was going to go windsurfing while the wind was still good....but on my way out the front gate, sat my FGM's package:





Notice the USPS "Reason Checked Received Damaged" sticker opposite all of the cute fish?




Well, not to worry - because there was soooo much awesomtacularly cool wrapping in there that nothing was damaged, everything was in pristine condition! Let the reveal begin! 







And yes, that's a chicken. Don't judge. 



  Chickens are curious, and deserve some love on MUT too! LOL!

Hidden behind the colorful wrapping paper are about a dozen little custom zip-lock baggies with pictures of of a chick on them. So frickin' CUTE! I'm saving each one of them   @@Momma4 knew I had chickens and that I love them!!!

And a side note about the wrapping - as I was unpacking, I just thought the patterns on the paper were just the coolest thing, and then I read the first note, and @@Momma4 had three special helpers fingerpaint those for me! Excellent! I actually saved a few squares for future use. I would have saved more, but there was some vicious tape usage in that box!

First to be unwrapped were all the little chick baggies:

 


OMG - that jasmine roll on reminds me of the jasmine tea my dad makes, and it is wonderful! I have it on my wrists now, and it just brings the best memories. The Illume candle also smells phenomenal.  I recently got the same one in a trade, and I am sooooo happy that I have another (first one already got burned! It was just that good!) I think is smells exactly how a sexy man smothered in tropical fruits should smell. And I'm sticking to that. Love Love Love tea tree oil - it has saved my pore/poor acne-prone skin. I've never tried this brand before, so I'm excited! And the maracuja oil is one of @@momma's favorites, so I will have to give it a go. I've never really been willing to splurge on it before, so this is a great chance to try it!
 


@@Momma4 left instructions for the Borghese highlighter (which I will follow to a tee!), and I'm all about the mattifying powders, and haven't gotten around to the tarte version, so I'm excited to see how it compares to the MUFE version! Gotta go natural where you can, right? 
 
and... and....


Oh helz-yeah.  The first one I unwrapped was the rooster, and though I was super happy to have a chicken cookie cutter, I was thinking, "Man, I wish this was a hen." and low-and-behold....three chick-baggies later, out pops a hen!! I will be making sugar cookies this weekend!!!
 
Then onto the natural skin-care box she put together for me! 


Masks - check; facial care - check; serums - check; SPF - check; peels - check! And that little bamboo jar of insanely good-smelling rosehip and seabuckthorn cleanser - OMG, I'm so using that tonight! It smells like a rose tea!
And then... (yes, there's more!) If one skincare box wasn't enough, how about a completely still-in-box Sample Society box?!




SS is one of @@Momma4 's favorites, and it was mine as well until I was just so overflowing with samples I had to work down the backstock! I never received this SS box before, so it's such a good reminder of what I've been missing out on for the past months! PS - Malin +Goez is one of my favorites!!!

And still more!!! 




I've had the Revlon Colorstay Whipped on my wishlist for the longest time! I tried the Marc Jacobs Marvelous Mousse, loved it, but then decided to try to find a dupe that wouldn't be $50+/jar. Well, the Colorstay Whipped was the closest dupe I read about. I'm using this tomorrow!!!  That soap to hilarious! It's going in the shower tonight! And the Dermorganics line - It's one of @@Momma4 's  favorites, so of course I'm gonna have to try it! 

Still not done!




And it's not just the kit! It's augmented with even more stuff!




Again - with instruction for use (which I reeeeeally need and appreciate! Especially the tip about the colorburst lipstick for the cheeks too! It's gonna be bold on my lips, but I'll give it a shot! 

And the best part of that kit?!




That Stila smudge stick is insane. "Purple Tang" OMG. deep deep deep purple black with tiny glints of metalic purple. 

So, the swatch on the right (top) is new. The swatch on left (bottom), was 7 hours ago, including 2 hours of windurfing (where I was not exactly standing on the board the entire time....saltwater was consumed... :blink: ) I needed smudgeproof, and [email protected]@Momma4 delivered! and in my two favorite eyeliner shades - in one!! 

And last, but not least:




A crazy blue rhinstoned lipstick pen, and awesome instructions!

@@Momma4 - you are awesome, so thoughtful, and obviously fun as well! I'm so grateful to have had such a wonderful FGM!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 11, 2014)

Charity1217 said:


> I love small notebooks and pens.  Jennm149 must have found the posts I made a while back about my love of making lists, notebooks, and pens.  The body wash and soap smell heavenly!  I almost bought this same body wash at TJ Maxx but I decided to not spend the money.  I'm excited I get to try it now!  I need good brushes and am happy to have a travel kit.  Lastly, I don't know why I haven't seen the beauty spatulas earlier but they are genius!


OMG - Beauty spatulas are awesome!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 11, 2014)

Mmmm sexy man covered in tropical fruitsssss

I'm sorry did you say something after that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jul 11, 2014)

I love it all! Adding the chickens was a really nice touch! I love the cookie cutters!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 11, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Mmmm sexy man covered in tropical fruitsssss
> 
> I'm sorry did you say something after that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HAHA! I should write copy for candle catalogs shouldn't I?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, I'll take a dozen sexy man candles! No I dont care what else they smell like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing gifts! The jewelry is so beautiful, in love with that pendant :wub:  !


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> BUMMER.
> 
> ok redo. i wrote a long, lovely post...then MUT timed out and it didn't even save a draft.  ldlad:
> 
> ...


Loved that first pic you posted, you look super excited! Great reveal and awesome goodies.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> My FGC's package was delivered!!!!


I wonder who the lucky girl is?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Thank you for your patience, everyone! Had a slight computer issue yesterday trying to transfer the pictures so now I ended up e-mailing them to me. I am still very overwhelmed by all the goodies i received. I appreciate it so much! Also, I am sorry if the picures come out huuuuge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@@Sunflowercake you are awesome and totally deserve all your goodies! Lovely reveal, glad you got spoiled.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> OMG!  I don't even know the right words to describe what I am feeling....Overwhelmed, appreciative, in awe...First of all, this may be the most beautiful package I have ever seen!!!  The whole box was filled with brown paper grass and each goody was beautifully wrapped in brown and pink paper with pink bows (My very favorite color combination;-)
> 
> *@@tgooberbutt is the greatest Fairy GodMother!*  I am humbled by the amount of time and thought that she put into creating this amazing gift for me!  Every single item was so well thought out and so perfect.  She included a beautiful note card with each individual gift to explain it and let me know why she picked it! This must have taken weeks to put together.  Trust me, every bit of it is unbelievably appreciated!!!  Ok let me stop blabbing and get to the pics!!!
> 
> ...


So youre the lucky girl! @@tgooberbutt was my secret  santa and she spoiled me rotten. She definitely made me forget about the pain I was in from getting my wisdom teeth removed. I love how pretty she wrapped everything and the notes explaining everything. Totally in love with the lucky cat. Also congrats on the weightloss!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> Hooray!!! It was super-tough to stay in the budget limit, hence the home-made bag! (PS -Check the handle?)
> 
> That thing is bomb-proof!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I was trying to like this but this thread always makes me run out of likes lol. MUT give me more likes!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 11, 2014)

The chicken pick was priceless! I love this thread so much.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt -- OMG, I love your chicken!  We're thinking about getting a few (3, maybe) next spring -- mmm, fresh eggs.

Those cookie cutters are precious.  Great stalking @Momma4!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ahhh cute!! Chickens and lipstick pens!!!  Such great gifts!  Love all the box decorating too!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

Had to call in others to look at the chicken picture!!!!  Such lovely reveals ladies!  :wub:


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 11, 2014)

these reveals are awesome I love you all so much.  I can't wait for my FGC to get hers tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 11, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt   omg! loved the chicken photo. So cute!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 11, 2014)

loved the chicken cameo!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Everyone is so thoughtful, I can't wait to see more reveals today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

So does it make me cuckoo that I don't have my package yet, still have Summerswap and yet I'm still soooo excited for another SS for Nails this winter?  These are just so darn fun :wub:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So does it make me cuckoo that I don't have my package yet, still have Summerswap and yet I'm still soooo excited for another SS for Nails this winter?  These are just so darn fun :wub:


Nope!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 11, 2014)

Today is going to be a fabulous day of reveals! I'm making cheesecake with my girls &amp; then I'm curling up in my room tonight so I can live through all your excitement!!!!!

I'm still stalking my mail man like a vulture! I think he's scared of me at this point! I don't know if my package from my FGM has even shipped yet, but I love the surprise so I check each day just in case!!!! This is so fun!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 11, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@tgooberbutt -- OMG, I love your chicken!  We're thinking about getting a few (3, maybe) next spring -- mmm, fresh eggs.
> 
> Those cookie cutters are precious.  Great stalking @Momma4!


You totally should get them! and early spring is a good idea - that way they grow up in good weather, and would start laying by mid-fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And three's a good number - they like friends and company. I highly recommend Dominique chickens - they are super friendly and like the company of people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jul 11, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt I love your chicken too!! So cute!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 11, 2014)

My FGC's box was delivered hours ago, I'm biting my nails in anticipation of her posting whether she received it and whether it arrived in one piece.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 11, 2014)

I am supposed to have my delivery tomorrow, and I am ready to chew my nails off with anticipation! I'm going to be haunting my door waiting for the mail carrier, I think!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 11, 2014)

MY BOX IS HERE !!!!!!!!

@@Sunflowercake is my Fairygod mother and she did an incredible job! I am so unbelievably happy!  I already opened everything and it is so perfect.  I have to go visit a friend who just left the ER but I will post pictures + more gratitude later!!

Thank you @@Sunflowercake- this was so amazing!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 11, 2014)

I got my gift today!! But I have visitors this weekend so I won't have time to open it until Monday, so no reveal until then.

Thanks so much FGM!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

gemstone said:


> MY BOX IS HERE !!!!!!!!
> 
> @@Sunflowercake is my Fairygod mother and she did an incredible job! I am so unbelievably happy!  I already opened everything and it is so perfect.  I have to go visit a friend who just left the ER but I will post pictures + more gratitude later!!
> 
> Thank you @@Sunflowercake- this was so amazing!


Oh gosh I just read this and I am so relieved! I hope you really like all the things and can use them. My bigest worry were dupes because you and I seem very much alike in taste! Now go see your friend! :drive:


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I got my gift today!! But I have visitors this weekend so I won't have time to open it until Monday, so no reveal until then.
> 
> Thanks so much FGM!!


Wow you are patient! I would hide in the bathroom and open it hahaha


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Wow you are patient! I would hide in the bathroom and open it hahaha


Me too, or send my guests off to do something, or excuse myself to the car, or SOMETHING! haha


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> OK, drum roll please, and put your hands up for a phenomenal Jersey girl and Fairy Godmother ... @klg534  (rah, rah, and the crowd goes wild!!)
> 
> Woo hoo -- my husband was not kidding when he said there was a BIG box waiting for me:
> 
> ...


Wow! awesome gifts.

ETA: I love the ring holder and the kitties are too cute.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

Charity1217 said:


> I finally opened my gifts and took pictures! I don't know how I continue to get the best Secret Santa/Fairy Godmothes but Jenn is amazing!  I think we have similar tastes so everything she picked out was perfect.
> 
> Please forgive the picture quality as I had to hide in the bathroom to open my gifts and take pictures.  My kids just want to follow me around all day, talking.  I'll put the pictures in a spoiler. (Umm, actually I can't figure it out.  Can a mod help me?)
> 
> ...


Super thoughtful gifts! That card is so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> Hooray! I'm the disappearing FGC that @@Momma4 was stalking! And my mid-summer's present was all that I could have hoped for. @@Momma4 was super thoughtful in the present that she (and her helpers!) composed for me. Lots of new holy grails to try out, and a few already-known favorites to use liberally!
> 
> Haha - so I was on earlier today, but then had to do work...finished, and was going to go windsurfing while the wind was still good....but on my way out the front gate, sat my FGM's package:
> 
> ...


Im beyond happy you received amazing gifts, you totally deserve them for being such a great secret santa.

I loved the pic of your chicken too cute! I used to have a chicken when I lived in the states. Your FGM did an outstading job.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry it has taken me a while to post reveal pics.  Something came up and then I had the hardest time today trying to upload the pictures.  
 
My fairygod mother is Donna529.  She was awesome and spoiled me bunches!
 
 

I've never had a Buxom lip gloss before, and now I think I am hooked!  I am loving the Naked Flushed palette.  I have some Korean cosmetics and love them, so I was so excited to get more.  The Ulta kit is awesome and I can't wait to play with all the eyeshadows!  I also love samples so I can try new things and see if I like them enough to buy them!

I've been having a rough year in some ways, and a blessed year in other ways, so it was very nice to receive such a thoughtful awesome gift.  It really did lift my spirits.  Donna, thank you so much!

Jessica


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 11, 2014)

luckyme502 said:


> Sorry it has taken me a while to post reveal pics.  Something came up and then I had the hardest time today trying to upload the pictures.
> 
> My fairygod mother is Donna529.  She was awesome and spoiled me bunches!
> 
> ...


I'm not even a part of the secret santa but it's been so fun to follow everyone elses's positivity and excitement!

that said, it says I don't have permission to view your photo album, why is that?


----------



## LadyK (Jul 11, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> You totally should get them! and early spring is a good idea - that way they grow up in good weather, and would start laying by mid-fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And three's a good number - they like friends and company. I highly recommend Dominique chickens - they are super friendly and like the company of people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Chickens are so much fun!  We were raising them from chicks but this year we bought half-grown ones so they could go right outside.  They have such individual personalities and the fresh eggs are heaven!  Your lady in the picture looks so pretty!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

I totally made the ladies in my office watch my present opening madness!!!! No one stands between me and a package from a MUT lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm not even a part of the secret santa but it's been so fun to follow everyone elses's positivity and excitement!
> 
> that said, it says I don't have permission to view your photo album, why is that?


There have been some weird issues going on in random places all over the forum with permissions. I'm guessing it probably has something to do with that.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2014)

I would make my visitors particpate in the experience by taking pictures and oohing and aaahing with me over all the gifts and then having to explain each item and why I am so excited/sqeeing/laughing/crying!

At least we have a Monday reveal to look forward to!



sparklegirl said:


> I got my gift today!! But I have visitors this weekend so I won't have time to open it until Monday, so no reveal until then.
> 
> Thanks so much FGM!!





sunflowercake said:


> Wow you are patient! I would hide in the bathroom and open it hahaha





yousoldtheworld said:


> Me too, or send my guests off to do something, or excuse myself to the car, or SOMETHING! haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 11, 2014)

My aunt watched me open my present from @@meaganola - about halfway through, she was like "You do realize that every time you open a gift, you scream and say 'That's my FAVORITE!!!'?" And I was like "Everything in this box IS my favorite!"  My favorite lotion! And favorite perfume! And favorite lipstick! And eyeshadows! And anything that wasn't my favorite before, is now!  I've been wearing the mark. m.powerment petal lipstick for a few days now and it's now MY FAVORITE LIPSTICK.

What I'm saying is, make them watch!  Then make them join MUT and sign up for Secret Santa!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## gemstone (Jul 12, 2014)

My awesome FGM is @@Sunflowercake !  This box was so crazy perfect for me, and I love everything in it!

PART 1:



Spoiler







Look at this incredible presentation!  I actually gasped when I saw it.




Look at that SUMMERTIME BOX!!!  I love it so much! I started pulling stuff out and realized that I needed a picture of the inside as well!




This chips were made locally in St. Louis!  It was so hard not to eat them right away!




My Dog, Willy Nelson, is eating one of these right now!




Holy crap!  Did you know that I sometimes dogsit a dog named donut, whose mom frequently sends me pictures of Donut playing with a corgi toy?  Now Willy has a "donut" toy too!  Here is a picture for some extra cute to this post:







This Gooey Butter cake sounds amazing!




Cute nail decals!  The fish bone ones are so funny!




!!!!! Guys this is a NAIL FILE!




Face masks!  I can use them for our next mask party   I love these kind of masks because they are so awesome for travel.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 12, 2014)

REVEAL PART 2:



Spoiler






I have one of these in a color I don't really wear, so having a red one is much more my taste!




This soap is handmade in St. Louis and has a loufa inside of it!!!




I have never heard of this brand, but the packaging is so beautiful!  I love navy liners 




!!!!!! I seriously look at these every single time I am in sephora, but have never bought one!  I even looked at it YESTERDAY but talked myself out of it because I was only supposed to be making returns.




I love the body shop but have never tried their lip butters!  I LOVE coconut scented products in the summer, too!




This is the one of my all time favorite lip products! I can not get enough of it!  The fresh lip treatment in rose is seriously the only product I go through like crazy, and it is so expensive FS I am always so ecstatic to get one of the minis 




My very first illamasqua nail polish!  This is a really sparkly lime green- the picture does not do it justice.




A really beautiful blue glitter formula x polish- my favorite polish brand! 




Minis!  Including such a cute/tiny bottle of blue polish!  




Already ate these lol




The card that was on top!  She also packed in a loofa, but I forgot to get a pic!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome gifts!  Slightly off topic but what nail polish are you wearing @@gemstone?  I love it!  :wub:  

@@Sunflowercake Loved the gifts from St. Louis!  That is where I was born and raised!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 12, 2014)

Absolutely wonderful reveal!!! Love the stalking!!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Awesome gifts!  Slightly off topic but what nail polish are you wearing @@gemstone?  I love it!  :wub:
> 
> @@Sunflowercake Loved the gifts from St. Louis!  That is where I was born and raised!


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who notices everyone's beautiful nails in the reveal pics!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I got my gift today!! But I have visitors this weekend so I won't have time to open it until Monday, so no reveal until then.
> 
> Thanks so much FGM!!


Wow! I wouldn't be able to not open my gift if it came to my house, I don't care if Bradley Cooper was at my house, he would have to wait! HAHAHAHA, you have more willpower than I do. Who was your FGM? I'm sure she's eager to see how you liked everything.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

@@Sunflowercake AMAZING details in the packaging! Loved it, oh, and feel free to invite us all over for Butter cake @@gemstone lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yay!!! Amazing gift gemstone and sunflowercake!!! Great reveal to start off a Saturday!! Your dog is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 12, 2014)

gemstone said:


> REVEAL PART 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you enjoyed everything! I had a little too much fun with the packaging hahaha. I am so glad Willie Nelson now has a toy to chew on while little Donut comes to visit hehehe. And I am super happy to hear you didn't have the lipstick duo yet. By now I have two of them, I ise mine so much! And the liptint was an idea because I got a similar color for my secret Santa and fell in love with it so I figured you might like it as well. Have a good time with the goodies!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Awesome gifts! Slightly off topic but what nail polish are you wearing @@gemstone? I love it! :wub:
> 
> @@Sunflowercake Loved the gifts from St. Louis! That is where I was born and raised!


We only moved here 7 years ago but those are two of the St. Louis snacks I absolutely love. Fun facts: We used to live At the corner to the Billy goat Chips "Factory". Walked in, not knowing what it is and were in their Little Factory. 4 students, two machines haha. We apologized and they have is a bag of chips- fell on love with it then!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Awesome gifts!  Slightly off topic but what nail polish are you wearing @@gemstone?  I love it!  :wub:
> 
> @@Sunflowercake Loved the gifts from St. Louis!  That is where I was born and raised!


It's the ruffian nail lacquer in ambrosia!   http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-nail-lacquer-metallic-ambrosia


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 12, 2014)

My tracking says delevered. Hurry up and [email protected]! Ok im just a little excited!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> My tracking says delevered. Hurry up and [email protected]! Ok im just a little excited!!!


My FGC's box was delivered yesterday and she has yet to post as well... It's driving me crazy!!!! Can't wait to see who you FGC was @@nikkimouse


----------



## lovepink (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok ya'll sorry for the delay.  I like to sleep in on Saturday! I could not believe when I woke up mail had been delivered already.  Ok prepare your eyes for all the pink, glittery, amazingness!  And ya'll know me I post A LOT of pictures!



Spoiler




This was the amazing first look! Love the Hello Kitty as a fairy card!


LUSH!  And it is PINK!  And a butterfly and smells amazing!


These are guides from the area she is from!  I pick these up on vacation to go with my pictures!


 This is a little satin bag filled with goodies! 


All the goodies from the bag!  Lotions, body washes, and GDE!


A hand santizer from FCS!  Smells delish!


An amazing bracelet from FEED!  I have always wanted something from this line because it is for a good cause!


A Starbucks tumbler that says "Greetings from Sunny Florida!"  And it contains a handmade item!



The handmade gift an infinity scarf!


Me sporting the scarf.  I wore it for the rest of my reveal!






Spoiler




Gah it is a llama Baggu bag!  I CAN'T EVEN!


The llama has many secrets to reveal!


All the llamas secrets, but not yet revealed!


Lippies!  My favorite!  Love the mini UD!


Glitter, sparkles and polish Oh my!


Here they are in their pink glory!


Smelly good stuff!  I have never tried anything from Tocca, so super excited!





Be delectable lotion!  Smells like cakey deliciousness!


Hello Kitty!  Stickers thank you cards and fairy mad libs!






Spoiler




Lancome gel eyeliner in a gorgeous purple!


Nyx Jumbo Pencil in Strawberry milk aka pink


Eyeliners!  Love brown and retractable and excited to try  Jane cosmetics.


Eyeshadow!  From Cynthia Rowley


So pretty.  All the colors I love!


Drumroll for the finale aka piece de resistance!


Ta da!  A sparkly pink necklace hand crafted by my amazing FGM!






Spoiler




Almost everything all together!


I had forgot these from thr group photo

Not pictured is a rose pink twist tie that I am wearing on my wrist!  So pretty!



Thank you so much @@nikkimouse for amazing gifts!  I love them so much!  Have wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

Daaaaaaaang great job @@nikkimouse!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 12, 2014)

Another great reveal!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ok ya'll sorry for the delay. I like to sleep in on Saturday! I could not believe when I woke up mail had been delivered already. Ok prepare your eyes for all the pink, glittery, amazingness! And ya'll know me I post A LOT of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool reveal! Love the home made goodies too!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2014)

WHERE ARE THE REST OF THE REVEALS?!  I know people have boxes that were delivered!

ETA: I realize it's the weekend and people have other things to do than hang out on MuT, but I just love to gawk at all the pretties!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 12, 2014)

gemstone said:


> It's the ruffian nail lacquer in ambrosia!   http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-nail-lacquer-metallic-ambrosia


Sweet!  I was hoping you would say that!  I have it coming in one of my boxes this month!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 12, 2014)

My mail hasn't came yet, but my fingers are crossed a surprise will be waiting! It will be so hard make it through Sunday!!


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Still have not gotten my gift and do not even know if it has been mailed, but the anticipation of checking the mail is hilarious to my kids.  The other day my little girl said, "Mom I thought the mail was daddy's job."  Oh my dear, it used to be until this midsummer madness started.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 12, 2014)

Loving these reveals.  The package decorations and homemade items are awesome!  No fairy message for me yet but I will be checking the mail.  (Mine doesn't come until afternoon)  

Can't wait to see more reveals!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

luckyme502 said:


> Sorry it has taken me a while to post reveal pics.  Something came up and then I had the hardest time today trying to upload the pictures.
> 
> My fairygod mother is Donna529.  She was awesome and spoiled me bunches!
> 
> ...


Another great reveal! Enjoy all your goodies. Hope things are better for you the rest of the year.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

gemstone said:


> My awesome FGM is @@Sunflowercake !  This box was so crazy perfect for me, and I love everything in it!
> 
> PART 1:
> 
> ...


Awesome packaging! The chips and cake look yummy and the dogs are too cute.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

gemstone said:


> REVEAL PART 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That card is so cute and great local goodies. The bite lip duo is one of my favorites ever, an awesome friend sent me one for my birthday. Everyone is doing such a great job in shopping for their FGC.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> We only moved here 7 years ago but those are two of the St. Louis snacks I absolutely love. Fun facts: We used to live At the corner to the Billy goat Chips "Factory". Walked in, not knowing what it is and were in their Little Factory. 4 students, two machines haha. We apologized and they have is a bag of chips- fell on love with it then!


Thats awesome! I was showing the hubby pics since he is a potato chip addict.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ok ya'll sorry for the delay.  I like to sleep in on Saturday! I could not believe when I woke up mail had been delivered already.  Ok prepare your eyes for all the pink, glittery, amazingness!  And ya'll know me I post A LOT of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is so pink, glittery  and pretty! That llama bag is  amazing and the homemade items are so sweet!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 12, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> OMG @@DonnaD!!!  YOU MADE ME AN AFGAN!!!!!  That is crazy!!!  I am so completely over the moon and the colors are so perfect for my house!!!!!  I was opening the box and oohing and awing with my executive aide who was laughing at me stroking the afgan like a kitten, but when I saw the Paul and Joe powder I went completely crazy (in fact she had to tell me to go back to stroking the afgan because it was less weird than stroking and sniffing a blush)!  The chocolate made it completely fine and looks very indulgent and yummy...and I will have to keep reminding me that the candle is a candle and not a dessert!  I am looking forward to putting the rhizome in the garden and seeing it bloom next year  (mine were attacked by voles last year, so none of them have root systems quite as impressive as this one).  I just feel completely overwhelmed and spoiled!!!!!  You rock my dear!!!!


That afghan turned out amazing!!! @@DonnaD was worried if you would like but it is beautiful. Love the rest of the gifts as well.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 12, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> It started out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the end result the best. I knew it would be nice.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh my there are too many reveals for me to comment on, lol. I have been busy with work, advance movie screenings, family stuff and so on. All the reveals have been so wonderful. I think this has been a great summer distraction. The only bad thing about getting your gift early is that when you hear a package being delivered you think oh I have to check. Then you realize you already got your gift, lol. But it is very enjoyable to share in others happiness.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 13, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> That afghan turned out amazing!!! @@DonnaD was worried if you would like but it is beautiful. Love the rest of the gifts as well.


It was so perfect for me that when I sent a picture of it to my mother she asked me "Just how much do these internet ladies know you?  I have always thought of making you an afghan and I would have used the same exact color scheme!"


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 13, 2014)

I am in love with the llama bag!!!!  So cute!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am in love with the llama bag!!!!  So cute!


I concur!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 13, 2014)

I finally had time to open the package!!

When I first opened it everything looked like little Tiffany's presents with the blue tissue paper and white ribbons!!

The first gift I opened was a macaroon trinket box. I had to double check that this was my gift. How did you know I've almost bought this from birchbox multiple times??

Next I opened an the two lip products and nyx jumbo pencil in such a perfect color for me! The tarte lip product is one I've never seen so in excited to try it!!

Next was a bag of samples, including the bumble bumble surf shampoo/conditioner I love, juice beauty mask I've been dying to try.

The next gift was an assortment of creams and serums. Ive already tried Twice to set up a trade for the marcelle and now I have it!



Spoiler


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 13, 2014)

And there's more!

The next gift was dry shampoo. Kristine, I don't know how you did it, but again this was an item I almost bought for myself (and I'm pretty sure it wasn't on my wishlist!)

Then there was a ud makeup setting spray (another item I've wanted to try!) and a lip balm and bronzer- two items I love.

Then I opened the most perfectly colored mineral blush from elf. The color reminds me of my favorite from bare minerals.


At the bottom of the box was a maleficient bag...packed with more goodies!!



Spoiler


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 13, 2014)

I love that trinket box and the Maleficant bag!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 13, 2014)

First out of the bag was the racinne ultimate youth power mask. Ive never heard of the brand but I love face masks and who doesn't want to look younger, so I'm excited for my next spa day.

Next was some Liz Earle Muslin cloths. I just bought the cleanser and stupidly didn't get the starter kit so I've been meaning to buy these!

I also received a very cute to do book. I love writing lists and even write out everything I need to do at work every day so this perfect!

And then I found this too faced palette! The colors are so pretty and absolutely perfect for me- I like bronze/golds and tend to avoid bright colors. Plus it includes their famous bronzer that I've been wanting to try (I almost bought the ulta summer kit just for the bronzer!)

Lastly, there was this nice magnetic calendar. As I mentioned, I'm a big planner and love lists so this is going on my fridge today. I love they you can write in the date yourself!

Thank you so much Kristine!!! You did such an amazing job. So many of the things you got are things I didn't list, but have been close to buying myself. You really understand me! I can't wait to start using everything!



Spoiler


----------



## JC327 (Jul 13, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> And there's more!
> 
> The next gift was dry shampoo. Kristine, I don't know how you did it, but again this was an item I almost bought for myself (and I'm pretty sure it wasn't on my wishlist!)
> 
> ...


Great reveal love the Tiffany inspired packaging and the Maleficent bag.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry, I'm on mobile and don't know how to put it in spoilers (I'm impressed I was able to post pictures). So if any mods can add spoilers that would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 13, 2014)

Hooray for a reveal!!!! So fun!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 13, 2014)

@@sparklegirl I'm so happy that you liked it! It was fun shopping for you. Tiffany blue was indeed the theme. Have fun with your new goodies!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 13, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I like the end result the best. I knew it would be nice.


I really appreciated your input and words of encouragement when I had to rip out a half-done afghan start and start over.   You are very good moral support!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 14, 2014)

A technical note on adding images:  There are two steps. First, you click the Choose Files button to attach the pictures, and then you have to attach them to the post.  Otherwise, they are just attached thumbnails that can't go in a spoiler cut.  After you choose the files, you will see something like this:

Click on Add to Post.  You will see a string of text in square brackets that begins with "attachment=".  Whatever is between the brackets can now be put behind a spoiler!  And to put in spoiler tags, type the following without the spaces:

[ spoiler ] Then whatever you want to hide here [ /spoiler ]

Square brackets!  Very important!  Any other kinds of brackets -- pointy &lt; &gt;, curly{ }, or parentheses ( ) -- will not work!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 14, 2014)

Ahhhh another fantastic reveal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Great job, Kristine!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 14, 2014)

Yea!!!!  I love how perfect each of the gifts are for their recipients--it shows the love and care that went into stalking your FGC!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 14, 2014)

@ YOU ARE FREAKING AWESOME!!! I am loving me the rich yummy goodness that arrived at my door last Friday, and I cannot thank you enough!

In the next day or so I will make a more detailed post describing each and every little baggie of colorful deliciosity that you packed up for me--a delightful mix of flavors, both high-end and mass-market, all of the finest quality, and OHMIGAWD THE LIPPIES!!! I am not certain how to upload pictures from my phone without having to load them on Facebook, copy them, and try to paste them, largely without success since MUT had its major upgrade. So I will have to rely on my distinct style of description, especially in relaying to you how I am kowtowing in your direction and chanting, "I'M NOT WORTHY!"

Did I mention, thank you???


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> @ YOU ARE FREAKING AWESOME!!! I am loving me the rich yummy goodness that arrived at my door last Friday, and I cannot thank you enough!
> 
> In the next day or so I will make a more detailed post describing each and every little baggie of colorful deliciosity that you packed up for me--a delightful mix of flavors, both high-end and mass-market, all of the finest quality, and OHMIGAWD THE LIPPIES!!! I am not certain how to upload pictures from my phone without having to load them on Facebook, copy them, and try to paste them, largely without success since MUT had its major upgrade. So I will have to rely on my distinct style of description, especially in relaying to you how I am kowtowing in your direction and chanting, "I'M NOT WORTHY!"
> 
> Did I mention, thank you???


So glad everything arrived safely, I was so worried about you and the box. I'm glad you like everything.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 14, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@sparklegirl I'm so happy that you liked it! It was fun shopping for you. Tiffany blue was indeed the theme. Have fun with your new goodies!


I'm still so shocked how you knew I wanted things that I didn't put on my list, and I'm pretty sure I never mentioned anywhere! You really got in my head and got me the most perfect gift. And of course I loved opening all the little tiffany's gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2014)

Great reveals!  I can't wait to see the avalanche of reveals this next week.


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 14, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> And there's more!
> 
> The next gift was dry shampoo. Kristine, I don't know how you did it, but again this was an item I almost bought for myself (and I'm pretty sure it wasn't on my wishlist!)


That's actually dry conditioner I think! I have it too! I like it a lot! I think since it's a dry conditioner and not a dry shampoo, that you might want to avoid putting it near your scalp as it adds shine and moisture (in my experience anyway!)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

Prepare yourselves for the awesome!!!





Here's everything!!!! Look at it, don't look away! @@lovepink did such an incredible job! First of all, guys, she made me a mix tape! A FREAKING MIX TAPE! I think I just fell in love with her, seriously, she has amazing taste in music and I can't wait for a nice sunny day to drive around and crank up the tunes!

Next, there was Taffy and hello, I've already eaten half of it! I love taffy! And a San Diego magnet, SD is one of my very favorite cities, I spent a ton of summers there growing up and it brought back so many memories.

She included products for my daughters hair, and I couldn't be more thankful. These samples will be coming to Disney World with us!

PINK PETAL TEA CAKE! Hahahaha she even quoted me when I described it as the "kitties titties"! I love this candle and now I have a mini for travel.

She sent me a giant tube of the Jergens body BB cream which I love and still cannot find around here and a bottle of The Body Shops coconut beautifying oil! I lovvvve coconut! And she remembers how much I love Pacifica Malibu lemon blossom and how they remind me of home! You're so incredibly amazing and considerate!

A pair of tweezerman tweezers w/ travel mirror! I'm so excited about this, I've never owned tweezerman tweezers and I didn't even own a pair of tweezers until now! So excited and I love the print on them!

She went to Lush and bought my favorite bath bomb, Dragons Egg! Can't wait to come home from the gym tonight and take a bath!

Nars and Essence blush, I can't wait to use them because I adore blush! These colors will be perfect!

Essence eyeliner, she knew how much I love a good cat eye, I can't wait to use this!

Mini's of benefit fake up (my absolute favorite under eye concealer) escada cherry in the air, Florabotanica (my HG perfume) and Lancome Hypnose star (my HG mascara!) and samples of tarte and urban decay blush! Damn girl, you do it well!

I'm so excited to try the SoftLips cube and the hurraw lip balms, I'm one of those people who can't ever have enough balm!

And last but certainly not least, she got me the Totes Magotes tote! Which I wanted so badly! AND SHE MADE ME A BLANKET!!!! With pretty birds and flowers on it! This is going to be so perfect for winter and every other day of the year! Guys, a FREAKING BLANKET!!!! I could cry!

Thank you for every single thing @@lovepink I can't believe all of the detail you put into everyhting, even down to the black and white wrapping paper!




One last picture because I told you there was a cat waiting to take care of this box!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 14, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> That's actually dry conditioner I think! I have it too! I like it a lot! I think since it's a dry conditioner and not a dry shampoo, that you might want to avoid putting it near your scalp as it adds shine and moisture (in my experience anyway!)


i actually looked at this morning and realized it was dry conditioner. thanks for the tips- i've never used dry conditioner so any tips help!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Prepare yourselves for the awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh so awesome!!  so much great stuff!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

Amadora couldn't let Maverick be the only one to climb in the box! Lol



Spoiler


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Wowzers @ and @@lovepink!!!  What a great reveal!!  That blanket is so adorable and so is the kitty!! Loving the cat in the box pics!!

@sparklegirl  I use the dry conditioner on just my ends when they are looking a little dry.  Especially for 2nd day flat iron hair that was slept on, the ends get little wonky and the dry conditioner smooths them back out so I don't have to re-flat iron them.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> Ahhh so awesome!!  so much great stuff!!


It was incredible!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Wowzers @ and @@lovepink!!!  What a great reveal!!  That blanket is so adorable and so is the kitty!! Loving the cat in the box pics!!
> 
> @sparklegirl  I use the dry conditioner on just my ends when they are looking a little dry.  Especially for 2nd day flat iron hair that was slept on, the ends get little wonky and the dry conditioner smooths them back out so I don't have to re-flat iron them.


@@lovepink did such an outstanding job! There were tears everywhere! And the cat was totally judging me for crying!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 14, 2014)

Gah I love that your CHILD could fit in that box! Glad the gift brought amusement for the whole fam!

Best Monday EVER!

Bring it reveals!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow!!!  The whole family loved the box!!!  A true box of awesomeness!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Prepare yourselves for the awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesomeness! I had to look up that candle right away due to your description hahaha. Very nice and thoughtful gifts, great reveal and you have one happy cat now!


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Amadora couldn't let Maverick be the only one to climb in the box! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my goodness she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> oh my goodness she is beautiful!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2014)

ahhh @@lovepink you did such a great job, and she so deserved that awesome gift!

(I still have a card for you from....well...ages ago I still haven't mailed. I suck and I'm the worst. but you are amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2014)

What a great gift @@lovepink !  The blanket is super cute.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Prepare yourselves for the awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, I love it!  Such a great reveal.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 14, 2014)

My super special wrap job!!

And yes, there is a theme!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 14, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> My super special wrap job!!
> 
> And yes, there is a theme!!
> 
> ...


Ha!!! Can't wait to see that reveal!!


----------



## Donna529 (Jul 14, 2014)

Waaaa no package for me yet... mail just came


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> My super special wrap job!!
> 
> And yes, there is a theme!!
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha,  AWESOME!!!


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 14, 2014)

love the infectious waste wrapping, it sounds like the name of a grunge band from the 80's


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Prepare yourselves for the awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved your reveal! your FGM did a great job on your gifts. So sweet of her to make you a blanked and mixtape. Oh and the kitty too cute &lt;3.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Amadora couldn't let Maverick be the only one to climb in the box! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes so pretty!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Shes so pretty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Ha!!! Can't wait to see that reveal!!


Me too.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> Waaaa no package for me yet... mail just came


Hope your package comes soon!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

My FGM was @@kellsbells!!! She is so sneaky, I had no idea it was her or all the amazingness I was in for!! My bf was supposed to be on box patrol but he totally failed because I came home from the gym and it was tucked in the corner of the front step!! I LOVE everything so much right down to the Yoshi stickers on the card (I love yoshi, how did you know???!!!!!).  I'm still trying to figure out how you knew so many things I would go bananas for!!! Everything is so perfect you are completely AWESOME! :wub:

Ok Part 1, because this will take me a while!!!



Spoiler



Here's the first peek!! I squeeelllldd!! Flip flops!! All mine are so worn out, now I have fresh pretty new ones in one of my favorite colors!!!!




Then!!! A sunshine tote!! I love this!! I use totes for everything and this one is so perfect and summery!!  Now I can bring the sunshine with me everywhere I go 




You guys this box was so big!! I looked inside and could not believe how many things were still left to open!!!  Pink!! and Green!!  and zebra and polka dots!! I was singing and bouncing up and down at this point.  The dog was running around like a maniac because she knew something really exciting was happening haha.




Next up was the zebra bag!  I love animal print and this bag was so nice and sturdy!! Inside was NAIL POLISH!!!!! I love nail polish!!! Not just any nail polish, fancy pants nail polish!!! I seriously JUST added this yellow rainbow honey to the wishlist on my trade list like yesterday, THERE IS NO WAY YOU COULD HAVE KNOWN!!! But you did!!!! And Black Sheep Lacquer!!! My first one!! I've been wanting to try them forever!! The nails Inc. is the perfect watermeloney red I have been looking for, AND sparkles and shimmer and yellow too!! Everything I love and nothing I have! Omg you are some kind of polish clairvoyant!


----------



## kellsbells (Jul 14, 2014)

Gaaaah! I'm so glad that you got the box and that you like everything! It was way too much fun shopping for you, and it was actually really hard to make myself stop! Haha. It's the best feeling knowing that you like it and I can stop worrying that it's awful and you'll hate it, lol! Yay! So exciting to know you got it, I've been stalking this page like a madwoman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Part 2!!!!  Yes there is more!  Lottttttttsssss more!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:



Spoiler



Then I found tanning stuff!!! I love tanning stuff! Especially Tan Towels! And Spray tan too!!! My favorite way to tan!!  And *holy balls* a FCS wax tart in Vivid.  I need this scent in everything!!  I only just started learning about FCS and was so excited to see this!!!  I don't know what's in this scent, but it's the answer to everything wrong in the world!!!  PLUS it was inside an adorable sparkle pouch!! My purse is a black hole right now so this will totally help me organize my small things!





Then I just could not believe everything that was still in there!! Manga mascara!  I've been wanting to try this one and I'm one of the few MUTers that loves getting mascara :smilehappyyes: Maple turtles!!  You guyyyssssss, turtles!!!! How cute are they??? AND ZOMG Sour patch kids gum!!!! I have tried this gum, and LOVE it!!! SPC is one of my favorite candies!!!   And a Lancome eye shadow palate! WOW. Super sparkley too!! I'm very excited for this!! I have never tried and Lancome makeup and Kelly SPOILED me with it!!  I will never have enough sparkley eyeshadow!




More Lancome!! Blush, highlighter and bronzer!! My favorites!!!  And how cool is this --- Astronaut ice cream!!! I have ALWAYS wanted to bring ice cream to work with me but my commute is an hour so it just would never work!! Now I have portable ice cream!! I am so having this for lunch tomorrow 




Then, my whole world came together.  I don't know how you found these!!!! I was really obsessed with this stuff, but I can't find it anymore.  I probably have $100 worth of detanglers in the cupboard that all suck!  This stuff is what the clouds in heaven are made of!  I already took a shower and used it in my hair and it was everything I remembered and more!  OMG I wish I could hug you!!!!!  Let me point out that Kelly found my favorite lemming hair product and sent me NOT ONE BUT 2 of them!!!!!!  That is a Fairy GodSaint!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok Part 3, last one - there was so many surprises!!!



Spoiler



omg omg omg POSIEBALM!!!! I wanted this sooooo bad I gasped when I saw it!! Let me tell you it goes on like *butter*.  This girl is serious about her lipbalms and it gives the perfect pink tint!  I am so in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Kelly went all out!!  And Lancome mascara!! I can't wait to try this and I'm so excited for all this Lancome.  I walk through Macy's everyday to work but the makeup counters scare me!  I always want to stop and play with the Lancome makeup now I can play with my own stash!!!!




Then samples!! You must have stalked me good!!  I am so excited for the Nightmare before Christmas dry shampoo!!!




I saved the mysteriously shaped polka dot present for last!  It looked so special!!




Guess what it was?? It turned out to be the source of the candy smelling box!!  Salt Water Taffy BBW candle!!! I was sooooo good and resisted the sale a while back.  I wanted to try this scent so bad!!!  You are the greatest ever!!!  And a maple turtle on top because I was eating it haha.






I am still in awe!! I loved all of your gifts and especially the card!  The theme was a Day at the Beach which was just perfect! I can't believe how incredibly sweet, generous and thoughtful everything was :wub: Thank you sooooo much!!!!


----------



## kellsbells (Jul 14, 2014)

You are SOOOOO welcome! You deserve it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad you love it! This just made my night!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 14, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> Gaaaah! I'm so glad that you got the box and that you like everything! It was way too much fun shopping for you, and it was actually really hard to make myself stop! Haha. It's the best feeling knowing that you like it and I can stop worrying that it's awful and you'll hate it, lol! Yay! So exciting to know you got it, I've been stalking this page like a madwoman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





kellsbells said:


> You are SOOOOO welcome! You deserve it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad you love it! This just made my night!


You are my long lost best friend! :wub: Serious kudos to your stalking abilities!  Sorry for all the spastic exclamation points - I get a little excited!!!! :w00t: Best gift ever though! I don't know what I did to deserve all this, you are so sweet!  Thanks @ and mods for arranging this, it really is a magical experience!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 14, 2014)

All of the gifts are so amazing!!! This definitely feels like Christmas in July. I love it! This swap did not disappoint. All of the gifts have been very thoughtful and generous. We definitely have a great group of ladies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 14, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> You are my long lost best friend! :wub: Serious kudos to your stalking abilities!  Sorry for all the spastic exclamation points - I get a little excited!!!! :w00t: Best gift ever though! I don't know what I did to deserve all this, you are so sweet!  Thanks @ and mods for arranging this, it really is a magical experience!


&lt;3 Such an amazing gift and such a great reveal! I NEED THAT CANDLE IN MY LIFE. This (the swap in general) is my favorite thing ever!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ok Part 3, last one - there was so many surprises!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great reveal! I am already sad for when we have to wait for the winter's secret Santa!! I am enjoying all this happiness way too much!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I really appreciated your input and words of encouragement when I had to rip out a half-done afghan start and start over.   You are very good moral support!


Aaahhh thanks! Anytime... I am just a click away, lol.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 15, 2014)

OMG I GOT MY BOX TODAY!
MY FGM IS:: @@pooteeweet213!!
Thank you so much Janine! I was feeling sorry for whoever got me because I know I haven't been on here as much which makes it really hard to stalk me lol.
I loved everything you put in here! I had totally missed the pm with the tracking number so I had no idea it was on it's way!
Without further ado my reveal::



Spoiler



My first look into the box!




Everything on the table ready to be unwrapped! 
Look at the men!!! Hahahahaha My new boyfriends!!!




I found more inside a makeup bag!




Everything in its unwrapped glory~
Along with the animals lol




Close up~




One more close up~




Thank you so much for the post card, the men, the book, Urban Decay, Brushes, and THE HEADBANDS! I can't believe you made them! So pretty! I can't wait to rock one to work tomorrow. Every gift was so thoughtful and I appreciated it. Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! I have so many feelings. SO MANY!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ooops I forgot the aerial shot of everything and the maniac dog that actually sit still long enough to take a photo!  Check out this gift!!!  No need to adjust your monitor, this is real!!!



Spoiler


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> My FGM was @@kellsbells!!! She is so sneaky, I had no idea it was her or all the amazingness I was in for!! My bf was supposed to be on box patrol but he totally failed because I came home from the gym and it was tucked in the corner of the front step!! I LOVE everything so much right down to the Yoshi stickers on the card (I love yoshi, how did you know???!!!!!).  I'm still trying to figure out how you knew so many things I would go bananas for!!! Everything is so perfect you are completely AWESOME! :wub:
> 
> Ok Part 1, because this will take me a while!!!
> 
> ...


Everything is so pretty! Nice packaging.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ooops I forgot the aerial shot of everything and the maniac dog that actually sit still long enough to take a photo!  Check out this gift!!!  No need to adjust your monitor, this is real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cute doggie!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Part 2!!!!  Yes there is more!  Lottttttttsssss more!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow so many great gifts. Im drooling over the sour patch kids gum.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ok Part 3, last one - there was so many surprises!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy all your gifts, your FGM definitely spoiled you!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> OMG I GOT MY BOX TODAY!
> 
> MY FGM IS:: @@pooteeweet213!!
> 
> ...


Great reveal and the eye candy didnt hurt either lol. Youre the lucky girl with the headbands! They are so pretty.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2014)

Uummmm yummy!!! Loved the eye candy @pooteeweet213. @@jannie135 loved your gifts. Enjoy! Another great reveal to end the night...sighs.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 15, 2014)

What wonderful reveals, this thread maks me happy on a daily basis. It is so exciting to see everyone's nifty gifties!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ooops I forgot the aerial shot of everything and the maniac dog that actually sit still long enough to take a photo! Check out this gift!!! No need to adjust your monitor, this is real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need your dog! How adorable!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ooops I forgot the aerial shot of everything and the maniac dog that actually sit still long enough to take a photo!  Check out this gift!!!  No need to adjust your monitor, this is real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the gift and the cameo!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Ooops I forgot the aerial shot of everything and the maniac dog that actually sit still long enough to take a photo!  Check out this gift!!!  No need to adjust your monitor, this is real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh! Your Boston Terrier is adorable!! I'm planning to get one in the next year. Is s/he super snuggly?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Ahh! Your Boston Terrier is adorable!! I'm planning to get one in the next year. Is s/he super snuggly?


Yes, very! She has 2 speeds - play with me I'm hyper!, and hold me I'm precious haha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 15, 2014)

EEEEEK SUCH AMAZING REVEALS!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ Your daughter is seriously gorgeous! Obviously takes after her mama!

And @@Lolo22, I think I'm in love with your dog. I have been trying (and failing) to convince my boyfriend for months that we need another one. He keeps telling me MAYBE we can get a small one so...I think I will try to tell him we should get a Boston! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> EEEEEK SUCH AMAZING REVEALS!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @ Your daughter is seriously gorgeous! Obviously takes after her mama!
> 
> And @@Lolo22, I think I'm in love with your dog. I have been trying (and failing) to convince my boyfriend for months that we need another one. He keeps telling me MAYBE we can get a small one so...I think I will try to tell him we should get a Boston! :wub:


That's too funny. I have been trying to get us a second one as well, the hubby never was fond of small dogs until he met our friend's dachshound. Now he is considering one lol


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Yes, very! She has 2 speeds - play with me I'm hyper!, and hold me I'm precious haha


Haha!! She sounds like so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 15, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> That's too funny. I have been trying to get us a second one as well, the hubby never was fond of small dogs until he met our friend's dachshound. Now he is considering one lol


My husband always said he could never get a small dog but now that we have one he is totally in love.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 15, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> That's too funny. I have been trying to get us a second one as well, the hubby never was fond of small dogs until he met our friend's dachshound. Now he is considering one lol


i have 4 doxies!!! I love them sooooo much best dogs ever!!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 15, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> OMG I GOT MY BOX TODAY!
> 
> MY FGM IS:: @@pooteeweet213!!
> 
> ...


Oh yay!!! I'm so glad you like everything! I tried to get all things you said you loved so that nothing would disappoint! And I'm SO glad you like the headbands! I had a lot of fun picking out fabric and making them for you. And I'm glad you like all the men! I had super printer problems trying to make them, but it was so worth it!

Also your pets are ADORABLE!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 15, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My husband always said he could never get a small dog but now that we have one he is totally in love.


Exactly!  @ and @@Sunflowercake DO IT! My bf didn't want one either at first but now I think she's in love with him and she lays on his chest and licks his beard every night before she goes to sleep.  It's adorable.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Exactly!  @ and @@Sunflowercake DO IT! My bf didn't want one either at first but now I think she's in love with him and she lays on his chest and licks his beard every night before she goes to sleep.  It's adorable.


Maybe she is getting a second dinner from food hiding in the beard!   :lick:


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 15, 2014)

Come on guys!!!  It's 3:00 here in VA.  My mail has come &amp; gone already so that means SOME of you have gotten your mail today!!  There have some reveals coming today right?  I'm dying over here!!!  I need to gawk at some pretty things!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 15, 2014)

I don’t know where to begin…except perhaps for the cute little reusable soda cup, complete with straw and filled with sugar-free yummies for this diabetic godchild! This, and the contents of Baggie #1, went with me to work, where it has kept my sanity and diet in a world full of doughnuts.

So my box was a box of bags—individually wrapped baggies each containing a theme of some kind, or at least all items having a common purpose. Each little bag was wrapped in fancy tape reading, festively, “HOORAY!” and this captures the essence of the package—so much bright color and happy thoughts! I hope I describe them adequately, as I am having issues with pictures loading up from my phone to this site. There is a terrific mix of high-end and mass-market, with a sprinkling of Korean goodies which was surprising and exciting—I have never tried Korean makeup or skincare before, so this is a new adventure.

Bag #1 was a nice bundle of tea, regular and herbal, including the good stuff like Harney &amp; Sons and Tazo. A lot of them are richly scented; a bag of Paris tea had this scent reminiscent of very fine pipe tobacco, and went down like velvet! I always keep tea at work so this was so nice to take in with my cup o’ candy!

The second, eyes! A gorgeous Wet N Wild shadow palette in shades of purple, with a sharpener (for the contents of Bag#5!) and an eyelash curler.

Bags 3 and 4 are all about the lips! There were three LA Girl Glazed tubes in all the colors I most wanted to try—Pinup, Blushing, and Bombshell! My Ulta used to carry LA Girl but discontinued the line before they came out with this formula, so this is great—I’m loving the texture! There is also a Nyx Butter Gloss in Éclair; Cargo gloss in Aruba, which looks like a very wearable coral; a makeup Fore Ever gloss in a perky strawberry-pink; a Korean lipstick called Hope Girl, the color is Red Burgundy (I haven’t tried it yet, but I’ve read it actually goes on nice and sheer); and Wet N Wild lipstick with the classy name of Ferguson Crest Cabernet.

5 is liners! Wet N Wild Violet and Turquise, which promise to be a load of fun and I wonder how I can make them work together; Lancome Gris Noir (LOOOOOOVE Lancome!); Nicka K turquoise shimmer liner, which is a very cool metallic finish.

Bag 6 is for my nails! Deborah Lippmann clear (been wanting to try me some DL!); Butter London Snog; Revlon and sAlly Hansen nail strips, in a lipstick pattern and leopard print (and I do love leopard!)

7 came in very useful over the last weekend, because I went to my class reunion—a picnic in the park, and I do not tan well. There was Hawaiian Tropic sunscreen lotion and after-sun, and Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer with SPF 47. I think I have a new HG in the Hawaiian Tropic. Not only does it smell delightful, the lotion formula goes on like a dream.

Bag 8, because it’s so hard to tan my pasty tuchas, contains something to help me along in the endeavor. It contains a Pacifica Coconut Bronzing Body Butter, along with other richly-scented delicacies—Body Shop Coconut Shower cream, L’Occitane Fleurs de Cerise hand cream, along with a Jergens BB Body to help me keep a bit of color after getting it from the Pacifica.

Bag 9…mmm, LUSH!!! There was a Christmas Eve Bubble Bar, a Mr. Punch soap (omigawd does it smell awesome!) and Breath of God Toothy Tabs. I had never looked up close and personal at these before, but twhen seeing them at my local shop I first thought they were breath mints. Imagine my surprise to learn it’s toothpaste! I’ll be trying it this week; I love the Breath of God scent!

Number 10 is full of delights for my hair, including Dove conditioner, Tony &amp; Guy texturizing spray, Kerastase Color Protecting Shampoo, and a fistful of samples from Ouidad and Matrix.

11 and 12 are full of masks and skincare—Biore charcoal mask (these are so good!) Eve Lom; Freeman apricot scrub (couldn’t have come at a better time—I’ve been looking for an alternative to the ones that have those tiny plastic microbeads in them);Mamonde First Energy serum and CC cream,and Tea Tree 90 (another couple of the Korean brands that look really cool to try—I hope the Tea Tree 90 might fix some of these hormonal zits that have been popping up like toadstools lately); BareMinerals moisturizer.

13 is just a bonanza of samples: Benefit (Stay Flawless primer, Triple Performing facial emulsion, It’s Potent eye cream); Stila luminizers (these rock!!!); Bare Minerals Stroke of Light; Murad Vitamin C moisturizer; Grand Central Serum Primer; Drybar smoothing cream; Boscia BB Cream (another HG!);Lorac TANtalizer; GlamGlow eye treatment; Givenchy Phenomen’eyes; Tarte Amazonial Clay facial treatment; Stila Face The Day cream; Sephora Age Defy moisture cream; a cuter-than-heck Buxom Lip Cream in Mudslide, and a TheBalm How About Them apples sample in Pie! I have been w anting to try that since I first saw it on Birchbox.

The other people who live in our household was not forgotten. The contents of bag 14 are for my kitties, with a nice sack of catnip and some little balls for them to chase around the house. And 15, with some men’s skin care from Kielhs’ and some shaving cream and face wash from Schulz &amp; Malley, were specially sent for my Louie. I’ll have to teach him to use an exfoliator!

However, this is not all—at the bottom of this pile of awesomeness I found a pair of bright pink flip-flops, an adorable headband with a bow, and a big pink striped bag, which also came in handy over the weekend for toting the sunscreen and picnic accessories around in the country. Wrapped in that striped bag were a Lorac palate of 10 shadows, a Stila lip-and-cheek Convertible Color palette, and the Too Faced Bonjour Soleil bronzer palette that I’ve been stalking for a month!!!

I only wish I could upload pictures of all this rich savory goodness, and hope I’ve done it justice in describing. Most importantly, I hope I have thanked @ enough for providing such a thoughtful bundle, even remembering Louie and my little babies!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Exactly!  @ and @@Sunflowercake DO IT! My bf didn't want one either at first but now I think she's in love with him and she lays on his chest and licks his beard every night before she goes to sleep.  It's adorable.


Hahaha.  Yep!  Our dog used to try and lick my husbands beard.  Hubby shaved off a part of it and now the dog won't stop licking his bare chin, lol.  Sometimes I open the doggy crate before leaving the bedroom in the morning and let the dog wake my husband up.  After about five minutes I just hear man-giggles.  Dogs are so awesome.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

@@Bflopolska

Another great reveal!!! I loved the description of everything


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I don’t know where to begin…except perhaps for the cute little reusable soda cup, complete with straw and filled with sugar-free yummies for this diabetic godchild! This, and the contents of Baggie #1, went with me to work, where it has kept my sanity and diet in a world full of doughnuts.So my box was a box of bags—individually wrapped baggies each containing a theme of some kind, or at least all items having a common purpose. Each little bag was wrapped in fancy tape reading, festively, “HOORAY!” and this captures the essence of the package—so much bright color and happy thoughts! I hope I describe them adequately, as I am having issues with pictures loading up from my phone to this site. There is a terrific mix of high-end and mass-market, with a sprinkling of Korean goodies which was surprising and exciting—I have never tried Korean makeup or skincare before, so this is a new adventure.Bag #1 was a nice bundle of tea, regular and herbal, including the good stuff like Harney &amp; Sons and Tazo. A lot of them are richly scented; a bag of Paris tea had this scent reminiscent of very fine pipe tobacco, and went down like velvet! I always keep tea at work so this was so nice to take in with my cup o’ candy!The second, eyes! A gorgeous Wet N Wild shadow palette in shades of purple, with a sharpener (for the contents of Bag#5!) and an eyelash curler.Bags 3 and 4 are all about the lips! There were three LA Girl Glazed tubes in all the colors I most wanted to try—Pinup, Blushing, and Bombshell! My Ulta used to carry LA Girl but discontinued the line before they came out with this formula, so this is great—I’m loving the texture! There is also a Nyx Butter Gloss in Éclair; Cargo gloss in Aruba, which looks like a very wearable coral; a makeup Fore Ever gloss in a perky strawberry-pink; a Korean lipstick called Hope Girl, the color is Red Burgundy (I haven’t tried it yet, but I’ve read it actually goes on nice and sheer); and Wet N Wild lipstick with the classy name of Ferguson Crest Cabernet.5 is liners! Wet N Wild Violet and Turquise, which promise to be a load of fun and I wonder how I can make them work together; Lancome Gris Noir (LOOOOOOVE Lancome!); Nicka K turquoise shimmer liner, which is a very cool metallic finish.Bag 6 is for my nails! Deborah Lippmann clear (been wanting to try me some DL!); Butter London Snog; Revlon and sAlly Hansen nail strips, in a lipstick pattern and leopard print (and I do love leopard!)7 came in very useful over the last weekend, because I went to my class reunion—a picnic in the park, and I do not tan well. There was Hawaiian Tropic sunscreen lotion and after-sun, and Josie Maran Argan Daily Moisturizer with SPF 47. I think I have a new HG in the Hawaiian Tropic. Not only does it smell delightful, the lotion formula goes on like a dream.Bag 8, because it’s so hard to tan my pasty tuchas, contains something to help me along in the endeavor. It contains a Pacifica Coconut Bronzing Body Butter, along with other richly-scented delicacies—Body Shop Coconut Shower cream, L’Occitane Fleurs de Cerise hand cream, along with a Jergens BB Body to help me keep a bit of color after getting it from the Pacifica.Bag 9…mmm, LUSH!!! There was a Christmas Eve Bubble Bar, a Mr. Punch soap (omigawd does it smell awesome!) and Breath of God Toothy Tabs. I had never looked up close and personal at these before, but twhen seeing them at my local shop I first thought they were breath mints. Imagine my surprise to learn it’s toothpaste! I’ll be trying it this week; I love the Breath of God scent!Number 10 is full of delights for my hair, including Dove conditioner, Tony &amp; Guy texturizing spray, Kerastase Color Protecting Shampoo, and a fistful of samples from Ouidad and Matrix.11 and 12 are full of masks and skincare—Biore charcoal mask (these are so good!) Eve Lom; Freeman apricot scrub (couldn’t have come at a better time—I’ve been looking for an alternative to the ones that have those tiny plastic microbeads in them);Mamonde First Energy serum and CC cream,and Tea Tree 90 (another couple of the Korean brands that look really cool to try—I hope the Tea Tree 90 might fix some of these hormonal zits that have been popping up like toadstools lately); BareMinerals moisturizer.13 is just a bonanza of samples: Benefit (Stay Flawless primer, Triple Performing facial emulsion, It’s Potent eye cream); Stila luminizers (these rock!!!); Bare Minerals Stroke of Light; Murad Vitamin C moisturizer; Grand Central Serum Primer; Drybar smoothing cream; Boscia BB Cream (another HG!);Lorac TANtalizer; GlamGlow eye treatment; Givenchy Phenomen’eyes; Tarte Amazonial Clay facial treatment; Stila Face The Day cream; Sephora Age Defy moisture cream; a cuter-than-heck Buxom Lip Cream in Mudslide, and a TheBalm How About Them apples sample in Pie! I have been w anting to try that since I first saw it on Birchbox.The other people who live in our household was not forgotten. The contents of bag 14 are for my kitties, with a nice sack of catnip and some little balls for them to chase around the house. And 15, with some men’s skin care from Kielhs’ and some shaving cream and face wash from Schulz &amp; Malley, were specially sent for my Louie. I’ll have to teach him to use an exfoliator!However, this is not all—at the bottom of this pile of awesomeness I found a pair of bright pink flip-flops, an adorable headband with a bow, and a big pink striped bag, which also came in handy over the weekend for toting the sunscreen and picnic accessories around in the country. Wrapped in that striped bag were a Lorac palate of 10 shadows, a Stila lip-and-cheek Convertible Color palette, and the Too Faced Bonjour Soleil bronzer palette that I’ve been stalking for a month!!!I only wish I could upload pictures of all this rich savory goodness, and hope I’ve done it justice in describing. Most importantly, I hope I have thanked @ enough for providing such a thoughtful bundle, even remembering Louie and my little babies!!!


You described everything very nicely. I can picture all your pretties lining up in a row. @ did a wonderful job spoiling you. Enjoy your gifts.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 15, 2014)

@@Lolo22 your dog is so flippin' cute!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 15, 2014)

I just received the sweetest Buffalo, NY-themed gift from @@Bflopolska !! Lots of local sauces and marinades, organic lip balms, bath salts, eye shadows, solid fragrance, and bath bombs. Two new loofahs which I desperately need, and a gorgeous shot glass!!! Thank you SO VERY MUCH! I am thrilled to try everything. (Literally, off to try out these bath bombs and bath salts!)


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 15, 2014)

PS: so sorry for the wonky photo uploads. I don't know why a few uploaded sideways :-/


----------



## LadyK (Jul 15, 2014)

Those loofahs look amazing!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome reveals ladies!! This has been a great day and this is the icing on the cake!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I don’t know where to begin…except perhaps for the cute little reusable soda cup, complete with straw and filled with sugar-free yummies for this diabetic godchild! This, and the contents of Baggie #1, went with me to work, where it has kept my sanity and diet in a world full of doughnuts.
> 
> So my box was a box of bags—individually wrapped baggies each containing a theme of some kind, or at least all items having a common purpose. Each little bag was wrapped in fancy tape reading, festively, “HOORAY!” and this captures the essence of the package—so much bright color and happy thoughts! I hope I describe them adequately, as I am having issues with pictures loading up from my phone to this site. There is a terrific mix of high-end and mass-market, with a sprinkling of Korean goodies which was surprising and exciting—I have never tried Korean makeup or skincare before, so this is a new adventure.
> 
> ...


Wow sounds like an amazing gift!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I just received the sweetest Buffalo, NY-themed gift from @@Bflopolska !! Lots of local sauces and marinades, organic lip balms, bath salts, eye shadows, solid fragrance, and bath bombs. Two new loofahs which I desperately need, and a gorgeous shot glass!!! Thank you SO VERY MUCH! I am thrilled to try everything. (Literally, off to try out these bath bombs and bath salts!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great presents! The bbq marinade looks yummy.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 15, 2014)

So many great gifts, I can't keep up. Great presents everybody.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 15, 2014)

@@Elizabeth Mac YAY YOU GOT IT!!! Go enjoy your bath, such great reveals today!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I just received the sweetest Buffalo, NY-themed gift from @@Bflopolska !! Lots of local sauces and marinades, organic lip balms, bath salts, eye shadows, solid fragrance, and bath bombs. Two new loofahs which I desperately need, and a gorgeous shot glass!!! Thank you SO VERY MUCH! I am thrilled to try everything. (Literally, off to try out these bath bombs and bath salts!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the gifts! Plus food items... Score, lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 15, 2014)

Neat gift idea @@Bflopolska! I am suddenly hungry for chili dogs and BBQ chicken!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome reveals-great gifts from @@kellsbells and @@Love pink! Love the totes, and blanket!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 15, 2014)

@@Elizabeth Mac oh hallelujah!!! I was so scared that your box was being bounced aimlessly around Great Neck. I'm so glad you like our rich homemade goodness! Everything was made in or near Buffalo, including the makeup. I'm so sorry that you had to wait a few days to finally get it all--I'll bet that once you try some of the yummies, you'll forget those few extra days!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 16, 2014)

Technical note on photos posting sideways that it only took me, what, two and a half months to realize:  I've noticed that the new forum wants to post everything landscape.  It seems that if you have a picture taller than it is wide, it will post sideways.  Period.  Solution:  Either take your photos or crop them so that they are wider than they are tall.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 16, 2014)

At my count, we still have 15 reveals left!  Please keep us (either myself, @@meaganola or @ ) informed if you have any issues with tracking/shipping/delivery, and we will do our best to keep everyone informed and updated!  We've only had a few issues so far, thank goodness.

Also, PLEASE post when you get your box!  Even if you can't do a reveal right then, even if you don't know who your FGM is yet, just post that you've gotten your box!  Your FGM knows who she is, and it will make her so happy AND bring down her blood pressure to know it's been delivered!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Technical note on photos posting sideways that it only took me, what, two and a half months to realize:  I've noticed that the new forum wants to post everything landscape.  It seems that if you have a picture taller than it is wide, it will post sideways.  Period.  Solution:  Either take your photos or crop them so that they are wider than they are tall.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 16, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> @@Elizabeth Mac oh hallelujah!!! I was so scared that your box was being bounced aimlessly around Great Neck. I'm so glad you like our rich homemade goodness! Everything was made in or near Buffalo, including the makeup. I'm so sorry that you had to wait a few days to finally get it all--I'll bet that once you try some of the yummies, you'll forget those few extra days!


No worries - the box just wanted a quick vacation to Great Neck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOVED the bath salts and lavender-vanilla bath bomb last night. I also put a little of the solid perfume on my wrists before bed because I sleep with my hands near my head, and thought it would be nice to have a little sweet scent to wake up to. Today I'm wearing one of the lip balms and it's so buttery! It's lightly shimmery too, which I'm really loving. I look forward to trying everything else over the coming days!!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 16, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I just received the sweetest Buffalo, NY-themed gift from @@Bflopolska !! Lots of local sauces and marinades, organic lip balms, bath salts, eye shadows, solid fragrance, and bath bombs. Two new loofahs which I desperately need, and a gorgeous shot glass!!! Thank you SO VERY MUCH! I am thrilled to try everything. (Literally, off to try out these bath bombs and bath salts!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's such an amazing idea! I love it! Now I need to find that Kali lip balm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's perfect for someone I know who has that name with that exact spelling!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 16, 2014)

My fabulous FGM is @@yousoldtheworld. I'm going to try to describe and list all the goodies to tide y'all over until photo wrangling later. First, I must say that I was Blessed to receive handcrafted items from the children she works with! I was so excited to get a finger painting of so many balloons above the delivery bicycle! This is now hanging proudly on my fridge as a daily reminder of all the kindness in this world. I will list things by type.

1. *Fairy Houses!* I am the extremely proud owner of 4 hand painted fairy houses! Each on is different, and cute to die for. I also received Flower Balls! The flower balls are one of the coolest things I have ever heard of, I can't wait to see wildflower blooms.

2.* Fragrance!* Smellbent in St Tropez, oh my does this smell gooood! Hints of coconut, citrus, vanilla, I don't know what all. It truly is summer in a bottle. Wearing it as I type, and wanting to gnaw my own arm off it smells so good.

3. *Accessories/brushes* Are you ready? Go take a bathroom break, now you're ready.  Let's start with a scarf, not any old scarf but a super soft, all season scarf in the most gorgeous cream, powder pink, and grey in a chevron print. It begs to be touched and petted!  Next a portable Kabuki brush in pink! No more cakeface worries with this brush. How about a beautiful ladylike compact? In black? Shaped like a rose/camellia? Reminds me of both Chanel and Anna Sui, just so swank looking! Where does a person keep a compact? Why, in a purse naturally. Make that a purse by Izzy&amp;Ali, with a chain handle (hello Chanel) attached to a leather shoulder section. The color is a perfect grey with a hint of moss green undertones. (The purse was packed with pressies) Tonight I will sleep better with my new sleepmask!

4. *Nail Polish *Butter London "Kerfuffle" LVX in a chocolate brown NCLA "Rodeo Drive Royalty" Ruffian "Sahara" and Obsessive Compulsive "Pool Boy" love them all!!!!

5. *Lips* Revlon Lip Butter "Pink Truffle" and Jordana balm stain in "Cranberry Crush" Score! Two new favorites

6.*Eyeshadows* Wet N Wild Trios in "Walking on Eggshells" , "Silent Treatment" and "Sweet as Candy" I have been meaning to buy these for ages!  BH Cosmetics "California Collection" sample, another winner!

  Now, I really need a drumroll for this last one, Kleenex will also be handy. Here goes.....

7.* UD Oz Palette in "Glinda"* oh, I lost it. Completely, boo-hooing, hugging it to my chest lost it. I can't find the words to express my shock at getting this, it was my impossible dream item. I keep picking it up, my brain trying to accept that yes, it really is mine. "Wizard of Oz" has such a special place in my heart.

   @@yousoldtheworld, I don't know what I ever did in my life to deserve all this. I'm so overwhelmed and truly touched that you went to such great lengths for me. I can't find the words to thank you enough!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My fabulous FGM is @@yousoldtheworld. I'm going to try to describe and list all the goodies to tide y'all over until photo wrangling later. First, I must say that I was Blessed to receive handcrafted items from the children she works with! I was so excited to get a finger painting of so many balloons above the delivery bicycle! This is now hanging proudly on my fridge as a daily reminder of all the kindness in this world. I will list things by type.
> 
> 1. *Fairy Houses!* I am the extremely proud owner of 4 hand painted fairy houses! Each on is different, and cute to die for. I also received Flower Balls! The flower balls are one of the coolest things I have ever heard of, I can't wait to see wildflower blooms.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see a pic of the fairy houses!!!!  So cool!! And WOW what awesome gifts!!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 16, 2014)

@@Kristine Walker

Can't wait to see the goodies. @@yousoldtheworld - great job in picking the items!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 16, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My fabulous FGM is @@yousoldtheworld. I'm going to try to describe and list all the goodies to tide y'all over until photo wrangling later. First, I must say that I was Blessed to receive handcrafted items from the children she works with! I was so excited to get a finger painting of so many balloons above the delivery bicycle! This is now hanging proudly on my fridge as a daily reminder of all the kindness in this world. I will list things by type.
> 
> 1. *Fairy Houses!* I am the extremely proud owner of 4 hand painted fairy houses! Each on is different, and cute to die for. I also received Flower Balls! The flower balls are one of the coolest things I have ever heard of, I can't wait to see wildflower blooms.
> 
> ...


Everything sounds great!  Can't wait to see it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jul 16, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My fabulous FGM is @@yousoldtheworld. I'm going to try to describe and list all the goodies to tide y'all over until photo wrangling later. First, I must say that I was Blessed to receive handcrafted items from the children she works with! I was so excited to get a finger painting of so many balloons above the delivery bicycle! This is now hanging proudly on my fridge as a daily reminder of all the kindness in this world. I will list things by type.
> 
> 1. *Fairy Houses!* I am the extremely proud owner of 4 hand painted fairy houses! Each on is different, and cute to die for. I also received Flower Balls! The flower balls are one of the coolest things I have ever heard of, I can't wait to see wildflower blooms.
> 
> ...


What a thoughtful and awesome gift.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 16, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My fabulous FGM is @@yousoldtheworld. I'm going to try to describe and list all the goodies to tide y'all over until photo wrangling later. First, I must say that I was Blessed to receive handcrafted items from the children she works with! I was so excited to get a finger painting of so many balloons above the delivery bicycle! This is now hanging proudly on my fridge as a daily reminder of all the kindness in this world. I will list things by type.
> 
> 1. *Fairy Houses!* I am the extremely proud owner of 4 hand painted fairy houses! Each on is different, and cute to die for. I also received Flower Balls! The flower balls are one of the coolest things I have ever heard of, I can't wait to see wildflower blooms.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked it! I mentioned before that I had two things I accidentally left out - a snack and and one small item, that I didn't notice until I had already mailed the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I had a lot of fun picking things out for you! And the kiddos were super excited to help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was really hoping you'd like the scarf, bag, and compact! I was kind of guessing there, but I thought they were fitting for the "vibe" I get from you!

I really hope you enjoy the Glinda palette, I was so happy to send it to someone who would appreciate it! &lt;3


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 16, 2014)

What an amazing gifts. I can't wait to see the Fairy houses.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> My fabulous FGM is @@yousoldtheworld. I'm going to try to describe and list all the goodies to tide y'all over until photo wrangling later. First, I must say that I was Blessed to receive handcrafted items from the children she works with! I was so excited to get a finger painting of so many balloons above the delivery bicycle! This is now hanging proudly on my fridge as a daily reminder of all the kindness in this world. I will list things by type.
> 
> 1. *Fairy Houses!* I am the extremely proud owner of 4 hand painted fairy houses! Each on is different, and cute to die for. I also received Flower Balls! The flower balls are one of the coolest things I have ever heard of, I can't wait to see wildflower blooms.
> 
> ...


Awesome reveal! I love all the happiness shared on this thread.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 16, 2014)

My gift from @@Elizabeth Mac arrived and she is the best!  I cannot believe some of the items that she picked for me.  I was so surprised and overwhelmed at times.  I'm so thankful and lucky to have received this!  Hoping all of the pictures upload okay.  There are a lot!



Spoiler



first look inside





as soon as I opened the box this little guy was all over it.  he sat next to me the whole time.  he just wanted in the box.







card!




Burt's Bee's facial cleansing towelettes.  I already have use these and like them so Its nice to have more for when I run out.

Skin &amp; Co Sicilian Body Gel.  This smells so good!  It's really herbal and has a nice orange scent to it.







Earth Therapeutics Tea Tree Oil Cooling Foot Scrub.  I can't wait to use this!  I think I will use it on Monday 




Illume Oversized Matches.  Eeek!  I'm so excited over these!  I've been wanting them forever but don't really order from BB that much to order them.  I already used one!




Sephora Nail Polish Stickers.  I think these were in my Sephora loves list.  I love the lacy pattern pattern and can't wait to wear them.




There's still so many gifts left!







Spoiler






Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain In Valentine.  I have this in Sugar and really like it so I'm glad to have another color to try it in!  Bumble and Bumble samples.  Agave Healing Oil Oil Treatment - I like to try different hair oils so I will use this soon.




Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Lotion Sample.  This smells nice and I've never tried anything from this brand!




Sephora Head Bands.  So cute.  I will use these for work!




Pacifica blood orange lip tint!  This looks so pretty.  I've never tried any of Pacifica's lip products so I'm excited for this.




L'Occitane  Amande Shower Oil! I've been wanting to try this for so long!  I'm hoping it helps with my dry skin.  I don't know what I want to shower with first!




Lush Sweet Lips Lip Scrub - ahh! I wanted to buy this from the lush kitchen but resisted!  I'm glad I did.  It smells so delicious.  Lush's lip scrubs are my favorite lip scrubs as well!




Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Berry.  These lip balms are one of my favorite lip products.  I love the spf and how moisturizing they are.  I think the berry color is beautiful.  This is full size as well!




Lush Party On Shower Jelly!  How did you know I love Lush's shower jelly's?  This smell's awesome and is another product I was really tempted to buy from the Lush Kitchen.  I love herbal scents and this smells so good.




Butter London Jasper.  I've had my eye on this polish for a while but just haven't bought it.  Thank you!  Jasper is my cats name.  Not the little orange cutie interested in the box but another one of my little guys.



Whew..This is part 1.  There is to be a part 2.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 16, 2014)

Spoiler






two birchboxes full of gifts




Pacifica  Tuscan Blood Orange Body Butter.  This smells amazing!




BB Hairdresser's Invisible Oil.  I've been wanting to try this!  It seems like an interesting product and now I'm excited to have this to try out.




evologie stay clear cleanser. I'm going to try this out tomorrow.




honest shampoo and body wash sweet orange vanilla.  I've tried this before.  It's a nice product without nasty ingredients.




Lush's ceridwen's cauldren.  I've been wanting to try this bath melt for ever.  For some reason, I've never bought it for myself.  I'm really excited for this.  Once again, it's like how did you know?!  Funny side note: When everything was opened and sitting on the kitchen table my boyfriend walked by and said "cheese cloth".   I asked him what he was talking about and he wanted to know why there was a cheese cloth on the table and then he picked this up.  hahahah.  




lush karma komba shampoo bar!  i love Lush's shampoo bars and i love the Karma scent.  I haven't tried this specific shampoo bar yet but I'm sure I'll love it.





Karma Bath Melt and Karma Shower Jelly!!!!!!

Once I seen these two things, they were they last things I opened, I became so overwhelmed.  I could not believe that @@Elizabeth Mac was able to get these products.  I tried to buy them both from the lush kitchen but wasn't able to because they sold out too quickly.  It was so thoughtful of you to find other products in the karma scent for me.  

Everything




There are a couple of things that i forgot to take pictures of: Votivo Candle in Azure Garden.  This smells really nice.  I lit it with one of my oversized matches!  It smells really green and floral.  Two of my favorite scents.  I was torn because I wanted to light it but at the same time I didn't because I'll be sad when it's done!  Also a sample of Lollia hyacinth and honey shea butter handcream.  I used this already and I really liked it.  Nice scent and moisturizing.  

I think that is everything.  if I forgot something I'll edit to add!



Thank you so so so much fairy god mother, you are the best!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 16, 2014)

That was awesome!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 16, 2014)

Awesome reveals today! Everyone is so thoughtful and generous!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> My gift from @@Elizabeth Mac arrived and she is the best!  I cannot believe some of the items that she picked for me.  I was so surprised and overwhelmed at times.  I'm so thankful and lucky to have received this!  Hoping all of the pictures upload okay.  There are a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow everything is great!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 16, 2014)

So many pretties!! I loveeeee that PTR lotion. They had it at the hotel we stayed at in Puerto Rico before our wedding so it smells EXACTLY like Puerto Rico to me. Jealous!!! Such pretties today!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are seriously great gifts, so much Lush you will definitely smell great.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 16, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Those are seriously great gifts, so much Lush you will definitely smell great.


I'm in lush heaven!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 16, 2014)

bsquared said:


> So many pretties!! I loveeeee that PTR lotion. They had it at the hotel we stayed at in Puerto Rico before our wedding so it smells EXACTLY like Puerto Rico to me. Jealous!!! Such pretties today!!


I love when a scent gets tied to a location or event like that. It makes it seem so special!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 16, 2014)

@chelsealynn. Great gifts! The Lush Kitchen goodies look ahh-mazing!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 16, 2014)

Great reveals today!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

AAAHHHHH!  I FIGURED IT OUT!  At least on a computer.  I'll have to deal with on a phone tomorrow.  Okay.  So. When you have a Photobucket account, you can click and copy the url:





Go to the MUT editor and click the More Reply Options or Full Editor button.  Then click on the thing that looks like a photo next to the &lt;&gt; in the editor:





Paste the url and click OK. 





SPECIAL MAGIC BONUS FEATURE:  THE PHOTO POSTS UPRIGHT IF THAT'S HOW THE PHOTO WAS IN PHOTOBUCKET!  I am absurdly and inappropriately proud of myself for figuring that out.  I'm not sure how to make it not absurdly large, though.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

You guys are making me want a cat just for the cat in a box fun!!!  I will just have to settle for the monster of doom (my youngest) walking around with boxes on his head...but it is just not the same!   :drive: Must go visit friends with cats soon and bring boxes!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 17, 2014)

@@chelsealynn I'm so happy that you are happy!! You've made my day!  :wub:

I stalked you everywhere - even on the Lush thread. I was hoping I didn't duplicate anything you already had, but I guess we can never have too much Lush in our lives. I hope you enjoy everything. The box was truly a collection of some of my all-time favorite products, plus some items from your wishlist. In fact, seeing the B&amp;B hair oil reminds me that I need to go to Sephora during lunch today to sample some more because I just straightened my hair last night and it's in need of some product!! 

Have fun with everything!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

@@chelsealynn and @@Elizabeth Mac-another match made in heaven!!

That LUSH jelly looks super cool!!

Great job!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

:sunshine:  my FGC will be receiving her package today!! I've been watching it track.......


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> AAAHHHHH!  I FIGURED IT OUT!  At least on a computer.  I'll have to deal with on a phone tomorrow.  Okay.  So. When you have a Photobucket account, you can click and copy the url:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your black kitty is beautiful!! Such pretty eyes!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 17, 2014)

YAYYY I'm so excited for more today! Anyone know how many we have left?? Can't be too many more...


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine's waiting for me to be picked up today!!! Soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

@@chelsealynn Great reveal! i am so happy to come here every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am alway sreally intrigued by the Lush goodies. i use their dry shampoo and the massage bars but the tub in the place we rent is crappy so I have never tried the bath bombs. The hubby cracks up because one of the musts when we get ready to move and buy a house is a big tub!! (Just so I can buy bath bombs at Lush...shhhhh he doesn't need to know that partt lol)


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 17, 2014)

AAAAGGGHHHH!  My gift is here.  Thank you so very much Mrs. Roe, I am dying to tear into it.  On top of the box it states, "Zombie survival kit."  I am literally dying right now, zombies hold a special place in my heart.  I watched The Walking Dead like crazy during all of my pregnancies and It is my husband and I's date night show.  I will be back on later tonight when I find time to open it so I can squeal and gush over everything.  But, to my sadness I will have to brave the zombie apocalypse without my survival kit as I head out the door right now to take my 4 r old to the doctor about getting his tonsils out and then on to dance practice for my two yr old, and then a 6 o'clock softball game for my 8 yr old.  But,  I am chomping at the bit to selfishly push all my children into a room and lock the door and say you are on your own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Thank you so much Mrs. Roe, I cannot wait to see what is in the box.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> You guys are making me want a cat just for the cat in a box fun!!!  I will just have to settle for the monster of doom (my youngest) walking around with boxes on his head...but it is just not the same!   :drive: Must go visit friends with cats soon and bring boxes!!!!


My cat must be the only weird cat who wont get into boxes, I think I need more cats.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 17, 2014)

My poor mail man!!!!  I just about tackled him when I saw a box in his hands!!! 

IT'S HERE!!!!  IT'S HERE!!!!  IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!!

Off to go open the goodies. . . . although, dearest FGM, you didn't put your screen name in the letter or card.  I NEED TO THANK YOU BECAUSE I LOVE YOU!!!  WHO ARE YOU MY DARLING?

Off to bask in the pretties &amp; take lots of pictures. . . be back soon to show off!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> My poor mail man!!!!  I just about tackled him when I saw a box in his hands!!!
> 
> IT'S HERE!!!!  IT'S HERE!!!!  IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!!
> 
> ...


Your fairy knows, but it may be against the rules to divulge...hmmmm.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

I think this is the reveal I have most been looking forward to!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 17, 2014)

Yay more reveals! Love this thread, I just hope my Summerswap package can live up to all the awesome here!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 17, 2014)

Geek Chic Cosmetics!!!!!

I need that pic that says "Shut Up &amp; Take My Money!" Because that's exactly how I feel right now! Ha ha ha!

So I've dived into all my sparkly Doctor Who/Mickey Mouse goodness &amp; took a bazillion pics, but now I'm in the car waiting for my 11 year old to get off the bus from her college rocketry science class. Ugh! Hurry up bus! Don't you know I have to show off all my goodies my amazing FGM sent me to all my friends?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Geek Chic Cosmetics!!!!!
> 
> I need that pic that says "Shut Up &amp; Take My Money!" Because that's exactly how I feel right now! Ha ha ha!
> 
> So I've dived into all my sparkly Doctor Who/Mickey Mouse goodness &amp; took a bazillion pics, but now I'm in the car waiting for my 11 year old to get off the bus from her college rocketry science class. Ugh! Hurry up bus! Don't you know I have to show off all my goodies my amazing FGM sent me to all my friends?


Oh my goodness two good reveals coming up! Hurry up bus and hurry up doctor's appointment and dance class. I want to see beautiful goodies and happy ladies here!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva what lipstick are you using in your picture??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 17, 2014)

@@Sunflowercake Urban Decay Revolution lipstick in Catfight   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 17, 2014)

Whoa!!!  What a fun surprise this box was for me today.  I wasn't expecting it to come until tomorrow (per my delightful little fairy friend) so when the mailman started walking up my steps with a box in hand, I may have made him pee his pants a little bit.  (I think he's scared of me now).

Thank you to my amazing Fairy Godmother "Stacey."  Please tell me your MuT name so I can thank you properly &amp; privately.  You are wonderful &amp; amazing &amp; perfect in every way.  You made my entire summer with this package.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

So, without much further ado . . . behold the pretties. . . 

First Impressions:



Spoiler



This is what I saw when I opened up my fabulous box after mauling the poor mailman.  I'm a Mickey Mouse fanatic so to see his smiling silhouette there on top just made me smile.





After I read the beautiful letter &amp; card I couldn't wait to see what was inside.  This is what I found on top!  YUM!




Then underneath all that yummy goodness I found this looking back at me!  I almost peed my pants right there.  Was it you @@meaganola that got this from your FGM too?  I wanted one SO badly!!!  SURPRISE.  Yup, best FGM ever &amp; I got her as mine!




I pulled all the top stuff out &amp; laid it out so you can see.  These are all treats &amp; gifts for my hubby &amp; kiddos.  My FGM totally didn't have to do that, but she did &amp; she's fabulous &amp; wonderful &amp; she totally put a smile on all my kids' faces.




This little gift was also for the kids to enjoy (although I LOVE this stuff &amp; will be stealing some for myself too.  I love the smell.  It's AMAZING!!!)  Who doesn't love LUSH FUN?




I was giddy just with all of this.  Then I opened the DOCTOR WHO lunchbox (which really truly could have been my only gift &amp; I would have been over the moon, but no, my awesome FGM spoiled me rotten!)






Part 1: 



Spoiler



Look at all these fun samples!!!  I love any type of masks &amp; here are 3 great masks!  Suki Exfoliating Scrub is my Holy  Grail face cleanser!  I love the Boscia blotting papers for our hot humid days here in VA!  I've been wanting to try the Glam Glow FOREVER.  And then I'm a total sucker for night creams &amp; day creams &amp; serums of any sort.  I'll have fun playing with ALL of these goodies.




First up was Fox Hunt (Ruffian polish).  I wanted this back when they were in Birchboxes a while back, but never got it.  Wahoo!!  I love the beautiful orange color.  I wear a lot of polish &amp; so I was excited for the white Color Club.  I do a lot of nail art so this will come in handy a LOT.  Becca shimmering skin perfecter sounds like a great start for me to start playing with "highlighter."  I've never used highlighter before so this will be fun for me.  And I've always been a big fan of Staniac.  FUN STUFF &amp; we're just getting started.




This looks AMAZING.  It's a L'Oreal Paris Ruby Opera lip stain.  The color is AMAZING.  I'll have to do face photos of me wearing everything over the next couple of days (or weeks. . . there's enough in here for WEEKS of lip stick swatches).  It's one of her favorite lip products so I can't WAIT to try it.  The Fresh Sugar Lemon perfume smells AMAZING.  It's so fresh &amp; delicious!  I love it.  My FGM's favorite product is this Elf Lip Exfoliator!  I've never tried anything from Elf before &amp; I've heard this thing is beyond holy grail status so I'm thrilled to have it.  And the Nail Rock with Sequins is going to be SO MUCH FUN to play with.  My girls are already begging me to open it up!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 17, 2014)

Part 2:



Spoiler



Oh how I love me some lip products. . . especially itty bitty ones!  The Givenchy lip mini is ADORABLE.  It's a gorgeous pink color &amp; I'm in love with it.  It's like butter guys, like BUTTER.  The Marvelous Moxie gloss is a mini hot pink &amp; it's to die for. . . so cute.  I love the Pixi Lip Balms, but didn't have the pink color &amp; now I do.  (My FGM is a super stalker).  And the Buxom gloss is a beautiful pink color with glittery goodness.  And a Cynthia Rowley Stain!!!  Eeek.  I'm SO stoked about that one.  I wanted it in my Birchbox so badly, but didn't get it.  My lips are gonna be GORGEOUS ladies.  GORGEOUS!!!




Next came this bright &amp; totally up my ally BITE Beauty double ended lipstick.  Just look at that pink &amp; PURPLE!  Oh boy will I have fun with this!!!  Don't you love those adorable heart shaped bath beads?  I LIVE in baths.  Love LOVE LOVE!  I'll use these TONIGHT.  And I've been dying for some good eye make-up brushes.  I couldn't have asked for something more perfect than this Real Techniques Shading Brush.  It's exactly what I needed right now.  EXACTLY.  I LOVE it.




One thing you'll learn about me is that I'm a lotion fiend.  You can never have too much lotion.  I use it too.  Between me, my hubby, &amp; six kids (3 of which are tween girls) we USE LOTION.  These two are amazing.  I could literally EAT them.  The lemon &amp; cream is beyond description.  You just need to go find one &amp; smell it.  I need a gallon of this stuff.  And I've always been a huge sucker for Pacifica lotions.  I love this Indian Coconut Nectar.  It smells just like coconut &amp; reminds me of the beach.  PERFECTION.




Oh my goodness. . . some goodies for my eyes!  I love the Pacifica purple color.  SO GORGEOUS.  I didn't know Pacifica made eyeshadows.  I can't wait to try this out.  The picture of the Sephora sparkly eyeshadow does it no justice whatsoever.  That is one fabulously glittery eyeshadow.  I can't wait to use it.  I love anything with glitter in it.  Lash Domination is my all time favorite mascara.  It's too expensive to buy on it's own so I LIVE for those samples.  I love them.  The blue eyeliner is Nicka K Shimmer Eyeliner.  GORGEOUS.  I love teal anything &amp; I'm obsessed with colorful eyeliners so this is beyond perfection for me.  Everyone needs black eyeliners in their lives so I'm thrilled with the Cynthia Rowley &amp; UD 24/7 black eyeliners.  Man, am I spoiled or what?  I'm loving this.




Next were some more great things.  A beautiful green atomizer!  I've been wanting one of these so I can take my "Cherry in the Air" perfume with me in my purse.  Heaven sent!!!  Mally Mascara is my other HOLY GRAIL mascara so I was jumping up &amp; down with this full sized guy.  This stuff works wonders for my clear/non existent stubs known as eyelashes.  And look at that deep oxblood color of lip gloss.  This is Julep's Posh gloss.  SO pretty.




I've never used a Butter London polish before &amp; I absolutely love TEALS on my nails.  This guy is called Scallywag &amp; he's beyond gorgeous.  The pic makes him look blue, but he's a gorgeous teal blue shade.  I can't wait to use him on my toes Saturday.  And the BUXOM VIB set from Sephora.  I was lusting after this a while back, but have been on a no-buy for myself so it was hard to not get.  NOW IT'S MINE.  FGM did I mention that I love you?




And now the creme d'la creme . . . GEEK CHIC COSMETICS!!!!  I'm SO absolutely stoked about these.  I'd never even heard of this company before this swap &amp; now I think I might be obsessed.  These are my first set of pigments EVER &amp; I'm so totally head over heels in love that I might be forking over all my money after this.  Aren't they GORGEOUS?

Top left to right: Bad Wolf (Doctor Who), Bigger on the Inside (Doctor Who), Exterminate (Doctor Who), Yes Sir (Doctor Who), Headmaster (Harry Potter), Always (Harry Potter), &amp; Headmaster (Harry Potter)


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 17, 2014)

All the goodies:



Spoiler














Kid Cuteness Overload



Spoiler



My FGM made these adorable animal masks for my 3 boys &amp; beautiful bracelets for my 3 girls.  Plus all that candy &amp; the LUSH FUN.  My hubby still has a gift that has yet to be unwrapped, but he'll open it when he gets home from work later tonight.  SO FUN.












Thank you my dear Fairy Godmother.  You really are an amazing, wonderful person.  I am speechless at the insanely awesome treasures you sent me.  Thank you from the very bottom of my heart.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 17, 2014)

Those face masks for your boys are ADORABLE!!!!   

What an awesome gift!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Whoa!!!  What a fun surprise this box was for me today.  I wasn't expecting it to come until tomorrow (per my delightful little fairy friend) so when the mailman started walking up my steps with a box in hand, I may have made him pee his pants a little bit.  (I think he's scared of me now).
> 
> Thank you to my amazing Fairy Godmother "Stacey."  Please tell me your MuT name so I can thank you properly &amp; privately.  You are wonderful &amp; amazing &amp; perfect in every way.  You made my entire summer with this package.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


What an amazing box of goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Part 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great presents. I absolutely love the BITE Beauty double ended lipstick. I cant stop using it since I got it for my birthday.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> All the goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww loved the pics you have great looking kids! So glad your FGM spoiled you.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 17, 2014)

I got the most fun thank you gift from @ today!

Z's gift



Spoiler






hello kitty stickers and sunscreen (to go with her pretty beach towel from my FGM  ) it smells like berries. The sunscreen and I were immediately decorated with the included stickers, lol



Mine



Spoiler







WNW's art in the streets palette and my first GDE shadows! In shades more than friends and mermaid's plumage! Perfect! (Lol, you can see Z playing with her stuff in my pic)

Swatches




How fun is the orange! I've almost bought this dozens of times so happy it's mine now!



Z was so happy to get more mail, and I feel so guilty now, I only sent out cards to my FGM ( I started putting a package together but I wasn't kidding about the NM trip was going to throw me off, I started and couldn't pull it together, it might've annoyed people it went out so early but I'm still not ready to throw a package together my FGC would have been screwed) sorry got off track.

Thank you so much @ it was a wonderful surprise, but as I told you in PM it was unfortunately the 2nd best thing to come in the mail today cuz *drumroll please*

My lawyer crap came today! Check has been deposited, everyone's paid, nothing left to sign. I am D-O-N-E, done!! I can put this entire mess behind me wooohoooooooo!

Edited to fix double z pics


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 17, 2014)

@@trekkersangel Such amazing goodies!!


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 17, 2014)

For some reason I cannot seem to load pictures, I am beyond horrible with technology.  But, for the moment I have great descriptions to give of all the awesomeness that was given to me by the ultra cool Mrs. Roe.  Zombies are near and dear to my morbid heart.  We are probably the only family of an 8 yr old, 4 yr old, 2 yr old, and 1 yr old that on a daily basis play zombie chase.  When we are chasing we make zombie noises and my one yr old is the best at it.  Then when we catch each other we nibble the one caught until morbid laughter ensues.

On the outer package it read - ZOMBIE SURVIVAL KIT ( this so proves that Mrs. Roe was perfect for me).  Once I opened the box I realized I was the lucky one to have everything stuffed into the pink infectious waste bag.   For the eyes I was given so many things :  Chella blue liquid liner, Inika green lagoon liner, butter London liner cheerio which is yellow, and butter London liner in jaded which is a limey green color. Right now I am wearing the jaded liner with the chella liner on top and it is beyond cool.  AND, Mrs. Roe's sense of humor is awesome.  The jaded liner was wrapped with paper that read "zombies will feel jaded after seeing you in this."  The cheerio liner read ," tell those zombies goodbye or cheerio while wearing this."  

I was also given smashbox full exposure mascara and simple revatilizing eye roll on to help with , " for after a long night with the zombies."  I was given a fantastic kabuki brush to make sure that ,"I don't brush off any zombie threats." Inside a bag that read," any zombie would be mesmerized after seeing these beautiful products on your nails,"  I found two julep polishes, three formula x polishes, one ruffian polish in the most gorgeous burnt orange color, and a hot pink color changing ruby wings polish that I am dying to put on.  I was given a secret agent lipgloss that is such a pretty sparkle pink color.  Pacifica indian coconut lotion wipes are now sitting on my dresser.  I was s stoked about these.  I have been wanting to try these forever but never seem to spend money on myself.  AND, one of my favorite things out of so many were the hair care products specialted for curly hair.  They were tucked inside a box that read &lt;"No need to fight off zombies with frizz and flyaways use these to keep your hair looking great.  Among the many things I was blown away by the full size carols's daughter hair pudding that I have been lusting over, and the numerous amount of Miss Jessie's products that I too have been dying to try but never got around to.  I think this box was for sure one f my favorite things in the whole box of coolness.  Next there was a box that contains some of Mrs. Roe's favorites that she would take along in a zombie apocalypse.  From that box, I loooved the whish shaving crème in grapefrut, and the whish lotion in pomegranate.  I was a little freaked at Mrs. Roe's psychic capabilities to know that my favorite smells are pomegranate, grapefruit, and coconut.  ANNNNNDDD, the last beauty item, "don't masque your fear of zombie attacks!  get out while you can!", my first ever lush item the mask of magnanimity for face and body.  It has the most wonderful peppermint smell.  I was beyond impressed and in awe of my gift but what really threw me for a loop was her sense of humor in the extra details.  She gave me an orgasmicly inducing candle in the scent vanilla coconut because "zombies hate fire.", some mushroom shaped post its (in a zombie eclipse I would be the one probably high  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, some zombie print playing cards, a zombie bookmark, and what made me die in hysterics a can of chicken breast.  Not to mention the organic lollipops that my kids are happily sucking on right now. 

Mrs. Roe, I cannot thank you enough, that was one of the coolest gifts I have ever received.  I am a little bit of a morbid, sarcastic, and laugh till I cry kind of person and you fit all of me into one box.  THANK YOU so much, there is nobody else that could have done the amazing job that you did.  I am now off to shave my legs for the first time in two weeks with my new whish cream, yeah yeah I know I am gross  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  BUT, remember I have 4 kids and  a husband that is out of state for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you so very much.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 17, 2014)

The heat has officially melted my brain, reposting this in the proper thread this time. 

You know what they say, that the best things come in small packages! @@ttanner2005 was my FGM.



Spoiler



The funny thing is I almost bought the Beauty Protector in a Birchbox order I couldn't quite pull the trigger on, and the polishes are shades I don't have yet! (This is huge since I must own 42eleventy1111111 polishes) I adore glass files and can never have enough - they're everywhere, and this is the perfect purse size!



Thank you so much, I love it all!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 17, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> My poor mail man!!!! I just about tackled him when I saw a box in his hands!!!
> 
> IT'S HERE!!!! IT'S HERE!!!! IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!!
> 
> ...


I was thinking I was forgetting something while I was packing up your box. I guess it was my screen name. I had so much fun reading through your posts and trying to find what you like. I'm glad I found some thing you like.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 17, 2014)

10 Reveals Left!

ETA:  Which means, by my math, we're about 80% done!  Awesome, ladies!  You are AWESOME!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 17, 2014)

Also, in Midsummer Exchange News, I have a bit of a confession to make.  In all the craziness of assigning people, gathering information, messaging, checking, and double-checking... I made a mistake.  One of our lovely people who signed up, the wonderful and glorious @@slinka , got left out.  She contacted the organizers about this, and @@meaganola and @ and I got together and had a discussion.  We didn't feel it was fair to ask everyone to put their names back in and re-shuffle, because by the time everything got figured out, it had been over a week since assignments were sent and many (if not most) of us had already started purchasing gifts meant especially for the Fairy Godchild that we had already been assigned.  Still, we didn't feel it was fair to have Slinka wait til the next exchange, so the four of us got together for (what we called) a Mini-Mod exchange!  This seemed to be the best and mos fair option, as everyone here also had the option of a second exchange by joining Summerswap.  

We originally considered only doing a reveal among the 4 of us, but you guys, these gifts are epic and deserve to be shared.  So over the course of the next 24 hours, you'll see a second reveal from myself, meaganola, allistra44, and slinka.  Please enjoy, and if you have any questions, comments, observations, criticisms, complaints, or ideas regarding what we did, please contact me directly as I take full responsibility for having made a mistake, and doing the best I could with my awesome co-organizers to correct for my complete brainlessness.

Thanks!   :sunshine:


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 17, 2014)

Yay! I was so sad to see that @@slinka had gotten lost in the fray.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yay! I was so sad to see that @@slinka had gotten lost in the fray.


We were as well!  (I'm even more sad that she had all of the stuff going on that resulted in the creation of a certain bummer thread.  Our @@slinka SHOULD NOT have all of that potential nastiness!  Ever!  The universe really needs to behave itself better!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 17, 2014)

And I was the lucky, lucky person to have @@slinka as my Fairy Godmother!!!  



Spoiler



First of all, that girl can stuff a Flat Rate Box like none other!  Haha my aunt said the box looked like Spiderman was pregnant!







Then, I opened it up to OMG FIRST LOOK HOLY SAMPLES BATMAN!!!






Cartier? Kiehl's? Living Proof?  Fresh? Stila? YSL? Philosophy?  Oh yeah.  I've got 'em!






Once I was done squee-ing and dancing, I looked back in the box to find SO MUCH PINK AND CHOCOLATE AND YAY!!!  We'll start with the chocolate:






Yup, those are totally Green Tea Kit-Kats!  And the open bag are little Panda cookies with chocolate inside!  I don't even know what half of this stuff is, other than delicious!

Next we have ALL OF THE PINK.  Love the Hello Kitty wrapping, Slinka tried to say she couldn't wrap but I think she did an amazing job!






And then... I started unwrapping!




Hello Kitty Nail Polish!  This is the new STAR of my collection!  Eye makeup remover OMGOSH needed this for so long and it works amazingly!  So gentle but it TOTALLY WORKS!  Peach lotion? I die, it smells amazing!  And hair ties for crazy thick hair like mine!  






Makeup!  Maybelline PIGMENT!  (Haven't tried these yet! And purple!) Revlon Just Bitten in Smitten (And I am one smitten kitten!  So pretty!) Body shop tinted lippie!  And shadow in a gorgeous yellow-gold! Beautiful NYX Pigment in Space Pearl (amazing name!  and I love periwinkle!) AND WHAT URBAN DECAY!??? Stardust in GREEN (Griffith)! And a gorgeous deep indigo shadow (Frigid) !  And a yummy coconut soap from Body Shop!



BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 17, 2014)

Part 2:



Spoiler



OK this deserves its own photo because... all the suburban moms around me use this EOS lip balm.  And I keep hearing both good and bad things, so I wanted to buy one, but just... couldn't.  Even though I was jealous of all the other mommies pulling out their cool spheres and looking all... cool.  ANYWAY.  Look what the lovely Slinka sent!






FIVE OF THEM! In all the pretty scents!  Passion Fruit, Sweet Mint, Strawberry Sorbet, Summer Fruit, and Honeysuckle Honeydew!  I WILL BE A COOL MOMMY NOW!!!






Nail stuff and mattifying stuff!  I LOVE press-on nails, because I'm so disorganized that if I tried to dress up for an event AND do my nails, there would be a disaster!  I love the Girlie Glam AND Broadway ones!   And my face is just FLIPPIN SHINY, no matter what, so I can't wait to try these!  Especially the CG, as I'm always looking for an awesome mattifier that doesn't cost a huge amount of $$$!!!






More nail stuff!  I love nail strips JUST as much as press-ons!  Anything to keep me from having to mix formalwear and a bottle of nail polish!  AND NOW WE START WITH THE KOREAN CUTENESS.  THE BEAR. IT'S A LIPBALM. OMG.  And the crazy colorful thing?  It's a candy kit! (I think, someone please tell me if I didn't get the pictures right so I don't poison myself!).  You mold the candy into adorable shapes and then EAT IT.






[email protected]#$^%^Hdkth i CANT. IT'S AN OWL. WITH LOTION. THAT SMELLS LIKE MARSHMALLOWS.






Bath Balm!  with SOAP ICING that floats off!  *faints*






THE LUSH.  ALL OF THE LUSH.  Dorothy bath bomb.  Charity Pot in Oelo.  SEX BOMB (bow chicka bow wow!!!) Hello Sweetie set ( Sweetie Pie shower jelly and Rock Star soap!) and BUNTY!  (Pink bath bomb, Mini Comforter Bubble Bar, Butterball bath bomb, and Creamy Candy Bubble Bar).  You guyz, I need a bath RIGHT NOW.  

All the goodies!






Oh, and just in case this doesn't knock your socks off... she also emailed me a gift card.  From Shiro Cosmetics.  So now the monster that meaganola created with the Nic Cage gloss will be fed with ANOTHER Nic Cage gloss and some eyeshadows!  




@@slinka thank you thank you darling from the bottom of my heart!  I love EVERYTHING, I can't believe how well you knew me and my love for samples, lip stuff, and I now feel like I will be able to talk Lush like all you lovely Lushies!  I adored the sweet card, and I will be cruising the neighborhood with my windows down, puttin' on EOS lip balms like a rock star.  I. LOVE. YOU.

(And my youngest child has stolen the pink owl.  He holds it and opens it and sniffs it, and then closes it and cuddles it again.  So darn cute!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 17, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yay! I was so sad to see that @@slinka had gotten lost in the fray.


I was actually JUST thinking about how she was MIA!


----------



## slinka (Jul 17, 2014)

@ I'm so glad you liked it! I was so worried that I didn't do well...I wanted to do so much more and more indie stuff but alas... It just didn't happen that way, so I did what I could. And lol...glad to see I'm not the only one who's a sucker for the cuteness of those darn owls/bears!

Btw, yes, that's the kind of candy you shape! No poison! And I hope you like the mochi, I'm a fan of the matcha &amp; red bean ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure if you don't like all the silly treats your kiddos can have at 'em =p


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 18, 2014)

slinka said:


> @ I'm so glad you liked it! I was so worried that I didn't do well...I wanted to do so much more and more indie stuff but alas... It just didn't happen that way, so I did what I could. And lol...glad to see I'm not the only one who's a sucker for the cuteness of those darn owls/bears!
> 
> Btw, yes, that's the kind of candy you shape! No poison! And I hope you like the mochi, I'm a fan of the matcha &amp; red bean ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure if you don't like all the silly treats your kiddos can have at 'em =p


That box is amazing, you did an awesome job @@slinka!


----------



## slinka (Jul 18, 2014)

Aw, I was shocked that people even noticed my absence! &lt;3 you guys. And thanks for letting me participate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yeah, my bummer thread... I honestly left out a major chunk of other stuff that was (well...still is) getting to me, 'cause idk, it was already sad/frustrating enough haha. Luckily said thread had a good ending  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways, back on topic, I'm looking forward to the next round of exchanges, sans MuT changing hosts mid-sign up lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 18, 2014)

@@slinka you totally Michael'ed me.  I was amazed at what you were able to fit into a flat-rate!  The Panda cookies were gone before I even finished unwrapping, I'm trying to be good and save at least one green tea kit-kat for my hubby, and all the rest of the food will probably be gone tomorrow! I'm so spoiled, and I love it!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 18, 2014)

I've partially kept up with the bummer thread, you guys are in my thoughts I just don't express myself well so I haven't added anything to it. I am thinking of you though, sweetie.


----------



## slinka (Jul 18, 2014)

@ haha it's a problem =p

I actually tried to fit MORE into that darn box but it just wouldn't hold anymore- more packs of panda cookies were some of those unable-to-fit items, dag nabbit! The post man is always impressed with how much I can fit into a box lol - the 'ol "you really get your money outta these things lady!"

@@tweakabell &lt;3 I appreciate your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally know how the not being able to express things well thing goes- I find myself in that position a lot =p


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol, you want a sarcastic comment or a review, I'm your gal. You need an uplifting, enlightening, pick me up it's just not me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the words never come out right


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> *@@slinka you totally Michael'ed me.  I was amazed at what you were able to fit into a flat-rate!*  The Panda cookies were gone before I even finished unwrapping, I'm trying to be good and save at least one green tea kit-kat for my hubby, and all the rest of the food will probably be gone tomorrow! I'm so spoiled, and I love it!


I now refer to this as "the full @@slinka," btw.


----------



## slinka (Jul 18, 2014)

I have my darn reveal ready (sans uploadable pics) but I'm only available on my crummy phone ATM. It'll be up ASAP!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

Le sigh.  I'm still waiting for my photos to finish uploading!  My wifi sucks.  The router is easily confused with all of the devices we have in this triplex.

ETA:  I've been trying to get these photos uploaded since LAST NIGHT.  Technology needs to hurry up and do my bidding.  Except I need to hurry up and go to bed now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Tomorrow!  My office is getting out of work early, so I think things should go more smoothly wifi-wise since the downstairs neighbors should both be at work.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I got the most fun thank you gift from @ today!
> 
> Z's gift
> 
> ...


Thats a really sweet surprise! I love how concentrated Z looks playing with her toys. Oh and congrats on being done.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> For some reason I cannot seem to load pictures, I am beyond horrible with technology.  But, for the moment I have great descriptions to give of all the awesomeness that was given to me by the ultra cool Mrs. Roe.  Zombies are near and dear to my morbid heart.  We are probably the only family of an 8 yr old, 4 yr old, 2 yr old, and 1 yr old that on a daily basis play zombie chase.  When we are chasing we make zombie noises and my one yr old is the best at it.  Then when we catch each other we nibble the one caught until morbid laughter ensues.
> 
> On the outer package it read - ZOMBIE SURVIVAL KIT ( this so proves that Mrs. Roe was perfect for me).  Once I opened the box I realized I was the lucky one to have everything stuffed into the pink infectious waste bag.   For the eyes I was given so many things :  Chella blue liquid liner, Inika green lagoon liner, butter London liner cheerio which is yellow, and butter London liner in jaded which is a limey green color. Right now I am wearing the jaded liner with the chella liner on top and it is beyond cool.  AND, Mrs. Roe's sense of humor is awesome.  The jaded liner was wrapped with paper that read "zombies will feel jaded after seeing you in this."  The cheerio liner read ," tell those zombies goodbye or cheerio while wearing this."
> 
> ...


Another amazing reveal! Sounds like you got some great items and i love that everything had a theme.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 18, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thats a really sweet surprise! I love how concentrated Z looks playing with her toys. Oh and congrats on being done.


Thank you, sweetie! 2 1/2 years this has been a part of my life, I'd never wish this crap on anyone. I dont believe people get litigious on purpose, lmao


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 18, 2014)

Working on uploading my other reveal right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I've been holding onto this for WEEKS and I am so excited to finally be able to share it with everyone!

Prepare to be amazed!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> The heat has officially melted my brain, reposting this in the proper thread this time.
> 
> You know what they say, that the best things come in small packages! @@ttanner2005 was my FGM.
> 
> ...


Great gifts, love the beauty protector its one of my HG hair products!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Also, in Midsummer Exchange News, I have a bit of a confession to make.  In all the craziness of assigning people, gathering information, messaging, checking, and double-checking... I made a mistake.  One of our lovely people who signed up, the wonderful and glorious @@slinka , got left out.  She contacted the organizers about this, and @@meaganola and @ and I got together and had a discussion.  We didn't feel it was fair to ask everyone to put their names back in and re-shuffle, because by the time everything got figured out, it had been over a week since assignments were sent and many (if not most) of us had already started purchasing gifts meant especially for the Fairy Godchild that we had already been assigned.  Still, we didn't feel it was fair to have Slinka wait til the next exchange, so the four of us got together for (what we called) a Mini-Mod exchange!  This seemed to be the best and mos fair option, as everyone here also had the option of a second exchange by joining Summerswap.
> 
> We originally considered only doing a reveal among the 4 of us, but you guys, these gifts are epic and deserve to be shared.  So over the course of the next 24 hours, you'll see a second reveal from myself, meaganola, allistra44, and slinka.  Please enjoy, and if you have any questions, comments, observations, criticisms, complaints, or ideas regarding what we did, please contact me directly as I take full responsibility for having made a mistake, and doing the best I could with my awesome co-organizers to correct for my complete brainlessness.
> 
> Thanks!   :sunshine:


Cant wait tall the pretties!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> And I was the lucky, lucky person to have @@slinka as my Fairy Godmother!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you were not kidding she can really stuff a box!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Part 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In love with the bear and the owl, everything is so great.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Thank you, sweetie! 2 1/2 years this has been a part of my life, I'd never wish this crap on anyone. I dont believe people get litigious on purpose, lmao


So glad all that is behing you and you dont have to worry about it, 2 1/2 years is a long time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 18, 2014)

YOU GUYS. I was lucky enough to have THE @ as my other Fairy Godmother!!!! She is basically the most wonderful person on earth &amp; somehow EVERY. SINGLE. ITEM. in the box was perfect. Perfect! 

Ready? 



Spoiler



Ok. So I open the box and this is what I see. It's literally JAMMED with stuff. There isn't room for even one more tiny thing in this box! AND IT'S ALL FOR ME!

I HAD to pull this out first because I freaked out a little when I saw it. I LOVE AMIKA. But, I've actually only ever used the dry shampoo, mask, &amp; blow up spray so I was beyond thrilled to finally be able to try the shampoo/conditioner/oil! (For the record, I've tried them all since I received this package and I'm now obsessed with all of those products too. My poor wallet! Thank god for the Beauty Brands liter sale so I can stock up a little!)

Next, I grabbed this one. EEEEK A BOOK! And could it be more perfect? It's called The Fairy Godmother! AND I read the back/first few pages &amp; it's totally up my alley. Finishing up the book I'm reading now &amp; this one is going to be next!

Next, I had to pull this baby out because it was BRIGHT NEON ORANGE. Eeeeek! I have so many of these Baggu bags on my Birchbox wishlist but haven't never actually pulled the trigger on the purchase. LOVE IT. I've been going to the Farmer's Market a lot lately &amp; this is PERFECT for my little shopping hauls. 

Next, SNACKS. These were almost completely consumed by the time I finished unpacking. 

NECKLACES!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been lusting after these since the first time she posted them on the main thread and they are so freaking pretty! (Also had to post the cute little boxes &amp; notes!)

!!!!!!! Another book! AND ITS HARRY POTTER. This is seriously so cute. I read through it already &amp; absolutely adore it. I babysit occasionally &amp; totally plan on reading these to the kiddos!

Now, onto the black boxes. These all have little riddles on them with hints as to what's inside! I had my boyfriend try to help me figure some of them out and it was hilarious, to say the least. 

Here's the first one! 

Did you figure it out?? MASKS AND LASHES. I'm a mask junkie &amp; I swear I'm one of the only people on earth who LOVE false lashes. 

Another adorable riddle aaaaand SKINCARE. All of these are either 1) products I am already in love with &amp; use on the regular  or 2) things I've been wanting to try forever. Ninja stalking skills, I'm telling you. 

This was one of the only ones I actually guessed right away. POLISH!!! Again, perfect. The Nails Inc bottles are so adorable and mini! And the Sinful Colors shades are amazing. The glittery blue reminds me of a mermaid and the purple one is sort of a duochrome purple/blue! Amazingly enough, I hardly have any red polishes and I've never tried NCLA so, another win there!

ALLISON'S FAVORITE THINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep, a whole jam packed box full of all of my favorites. Boyfriend was laughing because every thing I pulled out I'd say 'AHHH I LOVE THIS!' 'I'M OBSESSED WITH THIS!'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Aaaand last but not least. OMG GDE!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the 'Art Deco' collection I've had on my wish list for a million years. Did I post that somewhere?? I don't even know, but I'm so excited to finally have it! I did swatches, but I can't find that picture on my phone so I'll have to add it when I get home but holy crap, they're beautiful!!!!

Wait, wait! That wasn't the last thing! 

THE MOST ADORABLE CHEVRON SCARF. AND THE WORLD'S SOFTEST GLOVES. I am seriously cold every single day, even in the summer (and especially at work!). I wish I could say I'm saving this for Fall, but that's just not true. Already wore the scarf &amp; have the gloves at work (pretending I can type with them on...). 



Leigh, I am seriously so overwhelmed at how amazing this whole box is! I love everything (and YOU) so much, it's ridiculous! :wub:   :wub:   :wub:  This gift was so much fun to open (the riddles and the boxes on boxes on boxes) and this is easily one of THE most thoughtful gifts I've ever received in my entire life. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 18, 2014)

That Amika bag is so pretty! I need me one of those anchor necklaces, wonder if she'd trade for a squid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 18, 2014)

I feel like I won the Fairy Godmother lottery this year! And my Secret Santa last year was amazing too!  :wub:   :wub:


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 18, 2014)

Honestly I think it's impossible to get a bad fairy within our wonderful group, I love all of our ladies here. They all put so much time into ensuring the gifts are tailored to their giftee.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Honestly I think it's impossible to get a bad fairy within our wonderful group, I love all of our ladies here. They all put so much time into ensuring the gifts are tailored to their giftee.


True that. All the gifts we've seen so far have been perfection!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm SO happy to hear about @Slinka.  I loved her posts during the Secret Santa exchange &amp; was really sad she wasn't commenting on our thread.  I thought  maybe she just wasn't part of this one!  HOORAY to have Slinka back!!!  I'm glad it all worked out in the end.  We missed you Slinka.  

I've been playing with my goodies all morning &amp; I swatched all my new Geek Chic Cosmetic colors for you to see how gorgeous these things are.  I'm in love &amp; now I think I need to own everything on their site.  I'll be on a no buy until Summer Swap is over, but then it's FAIR GAME.  GORGEOUS!!  I need the rest of the Doctor Who colors, the Harry Potter colors, the Sherlock colors, &amp; the LOTR colors.  MUST HAVE THEM ALL.




Left to Right:

Bad Wolf (Doctor Who), Exterminate (Doctor Who), Bigger on the Inside (Doctor Who), Yes Sir (Doctor Who), Always (Harry Potter), Headmaster (Harry Potter)

The pics don't even do them justice.  If you like glittery things, these are gorgeous!!!!  Thank you again @@Charity1217  My gift couldn't have been more absolutely perfect.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 18, 2014)

WOW!!! What incredible reveals!!!!!!!!! 

I have no idea what this bummer thread is, but I'm sending lots of love to @@slinka anyway. I'll never forget how thoughtful and generous you were to me during Secret Santa last year.   :hugs3:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> That Amika bag is so pretty! I need me one of those anchor necklaces, wonder if she'd trade for a squid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyybe  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 18, 2014)

WOW!!!! That's all I can say. All the gifts were simply amazing.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow! Everyone has done such an amazing job, so much happiness on this thread! I had no luck getting my photos uploaded, I apologize.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 18, 2014)

I got the sweetest thank you cards today from my FGC. Tell Z I especially loved the picture she drew of the two of us!! And congrats on having your lawyer issues finally resolved. It's a great day!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm so glad to see you back @@slinka!!!  I missed you on here but I didn't realize about the mix-up with sign-ups.  I'm so glad you guys were able to do a mod exchange.  Everything looks amazing so far!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 18, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I got the sweetest thank you cards today from my FGC. Tell Z I especially loved the picture she drew of the two of us!! And congrats on having your lawyer issues finally resolved. It's a great day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, they made it!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 18, 2014)

After a long week, this thread is just what I needed!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> YOU GUYS. I was lucky enough to have THE @ as my other Fairy Godmother!!!! She is basically the most wonderful person on earth &amp; somehow EVERY. SINGLE. ITEM. in the box was perfect. Perfect!
> 
> Ready?
> 
> ...


Love that the reveals keep on coming! Great gifts, in love with the necklaces.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I got the sweetest thank you cards today from my FGC. Tell Z I especially loved the picture she drew of the two of us!! And congrats on having your lawyer issues finally resolved. It's a great day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sweet!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 18, 2014)

My package came today and is amaaaaaaaazing!!!!  Thank you @ heath67013!  You spoiled me rotten.  I'm pretty sure you have psychic abilities on top of your superior stalking skills because every item in this box was perfect!   :wub:

I tried to get the camera to stop shaking but it turns out it was my hands, so sorry if some of these are a bit blurry.  



Spoiler



When I first saw the box I was over the moon and then immediately worried.  The glorious post office had managed to squish it so much it was open on one side.  I immediately grabbed my jaws of life to rescue the pretties!!






Everything inside was fine due to my FGM's careful bubble-wrapping and packing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The first thing that came out was an adorable chick toy for my doggie.  He grabbed it right out of my hand and took it in the other room to play. 









Next were some goodies!  She included an assortment of teas that I can't wait to try (Cranberry Apple!!!!)  Also Vanilla Cupcake Goldfish grahams which I am eating.  I couldn't stop laughing when I saw there were Gummi Savers.  These are one of my favorite candies.  My husband puts them in my stocking every year.  






Next is a gorgeous necklace that she made.  I love the color which changes from inky blue to a sparkly teal depending on how the light is.  This went right around my neck.  








I need to split this up so more to come!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 18, 2014)

Part 2!



Spoiler



The next packages were what started the crying part.  (Happy tears!)  There is an entire NYX eyeshadow palette!!!!!!!!!  I know what you're thinking, "Wow, well that's eyes taken care of".  No, that's not all!!  Next came the new Manga mascara from l'oreal, aaaaaannnnndddd  TWO of my HG products, the Elizabeth Mott It''s so big mascara and Pixi lid last shadow pen in mocha mauve!!!!  The tears didn't really stop after this point.  






There were face masks (I love a mask party!!)  and some yummy smelling berry hand cream.  I have a hard time finding lotion scents I'm not allergic to and this one's a keeper!  Just a lovely berry smell.  She also put in some Big Sexy Hair blow dry gel which I've tried and loved!  






The next two packages caused some "oooooohs", nail polish!  I love these colors!  I love purple and also love fast-drying polishes since I can't seem to stay still long enough to not ruin my manicure.  I swatched both and am now trying to decide which one to use first. 






I couldn't believe there was more but there were still packages to open.  Next was a bronzer and bronzer/blush.  I am just getting into bronzers and they have been my go-to item all summer.  I can't wait to try these out!  I have some wet'n'wild eyeshadow and like the texture and pigmentation so I think I'll really like these.  






And to apply all the pretties there were BRUSHES!!!  I am embarrassed to admit I still use a lot of brushes from a set I got in high school.  They shed like crazy.  These are wonderful!  I have wanted to try eco tools brushes forever and the blush brush will be great for my new bronzers!






Next Josh (my doggie) came back to inspect everything.  He was pretty sure the snacks and lotion were also for him, lol.  








All I can say is Thank you, thank you, thank you @@heath67013 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   You are the best FGM a gal could have.  I can't express how grateful and I feel for your amazing and thoughtful gift.  Sorry to everyone for the pics being so big.  I couldn't figure out how to make them smaller.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 18, 2014)

Yay, you rescued the pretties! So much cool stuff!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 18, 2014)

The thread is the happiest place on the internet. Great gifts!!! Lots of exclamation points!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Yay, you rescued the pretties! So much cool stuff!


I should have known my FGM would keep the pretties safe.  She had everything packed up tight and the delicate items in bubble wrap.  Very thoughtful!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 18, 2014)

Awwww! Such a sweet reveal!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 18, 2014)

Love love love all the reveals. On the way to a girl's weekend at the lake and this is great to look at on the way. Glad slinka was included and everyone is loving what they got from their FGMs!!


----------



## heath67013 (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Part 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad it arrived safely! Did Josh like his toy? My dog kept trying to steal it and even got a matching one...talk about greedy.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 18, 2014)

I got my box!!!!! My lovely fgm is @@jpark107 !! Thank you so much!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Spoiler



 



She wrapped things beautifully &amp; made sure to include little notes on everything! 





I love this little bag! This will be perfect for when I go to the beach &amp; can throw in my keys or sunglasses! 





And the little gifts inside the bag!





She made sure to include a gift for my dog Molly as well!





I'm so excited to try this on my dog! It's a hydrating butter and it smells really good!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 18, 2014)

Part #2



Spoiler



 




I LOOOOVE liz earle's cleanser! I'm super excited to try the soap &amp; glory and benefit blush! I don't think I've tried a benefit blush before!





And since she stalked me well &amp; knew I was engaged, she included this wine stopper!





She also included these adorable kitchen towels!!!





She knew that I had cancelled my Birchbox (even though I loved it, but needed the extra funds) she decided to make me my own personal BB! 









Some treats!

Thank you again!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@jpark107


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My package came today and is amaaaaaaaazing!!!!  Thank you @ heath67013!  You spoiled me rotten.  I'm pretty sure you have psychic abilities on top of your superior stalking skills because every item in this box was perfect!   :wub:
> 
> I tried to get the camera to stop shaking but it turns out it was my hands, so sorry if some of these are a bit blurry.
> 
> ...


Your dog is too cute and that necklace is so pretty.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 18, 2014)

heath67013 said:


> I'm glad it arrived safely! Did Josh like his toy? My dog kept trying to steal it and even got a matching one...talk about greedy.


He loved it!  It was the first thing I took out of the box and he took it from my hand and started playing with it.  Now he leaves it for a few minutes and then sneaks up on it to attack again.  He's always wanted to play with our chickens so it's good that he has a chick of his own.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Part 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gifts, enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I got my box!!!!! My lovely fgm is @@jpark107 !! Thank you so much!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIce packaging!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Part #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice goodies!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 18, 2014)

Yea!!! Another great reveal!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

My fairy modmother was @!  Let's see how many of these photos the forum will allow me to include.  This was *so much awesome* that some things get short shrift in the gushing.  I just got so excited squeeing over certain things that I was out of squee juice for others!  And I think I used *all* of the exclamation points.  There are no more available for use.  Ever.



Spoiler









Aww, I got a note!  And now, on to the goodies!






Neon pastel mini gel pens!  My immediate thought:  "Ooh, I can colorcode my Filofax with cooler colors!"  Also Lancaster caramels!  I had been avoiding trying these for ages because I had been afraid that they would result in destroyed teeth (I have one that really, *really* wants to crumble, and I'm dragging my feet on getting it crowned because seven hundred dollars), but Vee sent some in a GDE OTM, so I went ahead and tried them since I could tell they were soft and not hard (like a soft, gooey, almost liquid caramel), and I fell in love.  I can't believe that out of all of the possible candies to pick, @ went with this one!  I have to keep them in a completely separate room in order to not devour them all.  And I can see certain toys under this layer.  Okay, I don't care what else is in the box.  Let's see what they look like...





_Game of Thrones_ vinyl figures!  Battle Armor!Tyrion and Dani-with-a-dragon!  Special thanks here goes to @ for fandom fairy guidance!  (I actually only started watching _GoT_ because I love Peter Dinklage and will watch pretty much anything he's in up to AND INCLUDING that horrible remake of _Death at a Funeral_.  The original was fantastic and in fact where my obsession started.  I even know the exact moment it happened: There's this one scene where he reveals why he's there at the funeral, and the way he tilts his head and waves his hand gets me every single time I even *think* about it.)  Bonus Tyrion before the next item (especially since I just noticed the shadow on his face in the other photo):






Moving on...





Moustache drink markers!  I might have to take them to work to decorate my cube and computer because they're too fun to keep at home where it's just the cats and me.  (Surprise added bonus:  If you turn them upside down, they totally look like superhero and supervillain masks!)

Pretend there's a picture of Grape Pixi Stix lip balm here (I don't seem to have a picture of it, and I already opened it and started using it)!  With a GLITTERY LID!  AND THERE ARE SPARKLES IN THE LIP BALM ITSELF!  Ahem.  Have we discussed my love of glitter lately?  (And now my gray kitty's head smells like grape Pixi Stix because he jumped up on my lap, so I *had* to kiss his head!)  (And I already tried to find other flavors of this stuff, but Target only had grape Pixi Stix.  They had other candies, but I did not *want* Rainbow Nerds or Hershey bar!  I wanted Pixi Stix!)
 





The bag is a lie.  A true lady?  Who are we kidding here?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (And it contained teabags, so Oscar -- the gray cat -- immediately tried to claim it as his own.  That silly kitty is *obsessed* with teabags.  He treats them like they're his *child*.  Or a mouse.  It depends on his mood.)



And I think I've hit the limit on photos for one post, plus I'm having problems with Photobucket, so I'm ending part one here.  Part two may take a little longer because I have no *clue* what the problem is or how long it's going to take to fix it.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 18, 2014)

@@Sheeeeeelby You have a corgi, right? When you try that doggie butter, let me know how it works for you/her. We are having an awful time dry skin right now.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

Part two!  And a note about the photo groupings I forgot to mention before:  This was how they were wrapped together!  Each one had ITS OWN THEME!  I don't think that was really relevant to the previous post, but now we're moving on to the main attraction, so I wanted to mention that.



Spoiler









SPIDER-MAN BUBBLES!  ARE YOU *SERIOUS*?  Non-toxic means I can taunt my cats with bubbles once the furballs stop being melted from the heat, right?





Moisturizing goodies!  A paper facial mask, a goo facial mask, a hair mask, and a body cream.  I received the hair mask in a different scent from Birchbox, but I received the pomegranate version and wasn't impressed, most likely because I'm not crazy about my hair smelling like pomegranates.  This one is rosemary mint!  I really, *really* wanted to try this scent!  And now I can!  And I never bother buying facial masks for some reason.  I feel a DIY spa day coming on!
 






e.l.f. brushes!  I had been thinking that I should pick these particular brushes up but hadn't gotten around to it yet.  These babies look *perfect* for pigments.  (I think I recommended these exact smudge/blending/etc. brushes to everyone who asked for fairy help with indie pigments for their FGC this round!)






  And speaking of pigments:  Sugarpill pigment samples in Magentric and Goldilux!  And a Maybelline Leather Color Tattoo in Vintage Plum!  I keep eyeing the Leather Color Tattoos and not getting them for no particular reason.  I think this particular shade is going to be *fantastic* as a base for duochrome pigments.  I just realized I have no matte CTs.  Well, okay, I have a couple from the holiday collection -- that I can't bring myself to open because I've seen what they go for on eBay!  This one is permanent, so I will have no such reservation.






  The polish package:  Maybelline Color Show Street Art in Nighttime Noise (black and blue specks in a clear base!  I'm going to have a *ton* of fun playing with this and figuring out what it looks best over), Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Jumpin' Jade (funny thing:  I love this line and dark shimmery green, so I thought I had this one already, and I got all excited because this means I could toss what I recall as a very goopy mess -- and then I discovered I have Emerald Express, not Jumpin' Jade!  Completely different!  Whoo!  *Perfect* autumn color for me!), Hope Girl Nail Travel Bling Set in Pink Syrup (maybe I'll be coordinated enough to do syrup nails!), and Julep in Paris (a mini that is *totally* going to work for glitter emergencies).  I love blue, green, and (now that I've discovered the secret to easy removal) glittery polish.  






The blush bunch:  Maybelline Master Glaze in Coral Sheen and e.l.f. all-over color sticks in Persimmon and Pink Lemonade.  Uhoh.  I think I might need every single Master Glaze out there now.  (Sadly, I had to put the e.l.f. sticks in the fridge because my apartment's recent temperature -- in the butter-melts-at-room-temperature range -- has not been compatible with them.  They were almost liquified within an hour of being in my living room when I first received this package!    I could probably take them out now, though.)






Wet'n'Wild Balm Stains in Pinky Promise, A Stiff Pink, and Lady and the Vamp.  I've been eyeing A Stiff Pink and Lady and the Vamp!  I don't think I've ever seen Pinky Promise before.  If I had, it would have been on my list as well.    It's pretty much the perfect shimmery peachy verging-on-almost-NARS-Orgasm-but-not-quite for me for summer.


And the grand finale will have to go in YET ANOTHER post because I think I'm *almost* at the photo limit and want to keep the next group all together in one post!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

AND PART THREE!  I can't believe I have a multi-post reveal!

This last packet had specific instructions to open last, and there were so many awesome things ahead of it in the unwrapping queue that I actually almost forgot that I had this one set aside so I wouldn't accidentally open it early.  Drum roll, please:



Spoiler









I think I literally started jumping up and down when I saw that sticker!  I had no idea what specific goodies were in there, but I knew they would be magic.  And then I was utterly blown away.





Notoriously Morbid's The Doctor collection in minis!  We've probably sufficiently covered the fact that I am, ahem, fond of the past three Doctors (*so* looking forward to seeing Twelve in action in five looooong weeks!).  I was actually thinking about ordering this exact set in this exact size this week.  The *only* reason I hadn't done so already is because my checking account was almost empty (thank goodness today was payday), and I didn't want to dip into my splurge account quite yet.  I will be swatching over the weekend since it's *finally* almost cool enough to not need fans turned on high 24/7.  (Tomorrow, it should be just about perfect.)  

And then there's actually an encore!  See, with NM orders, they toss in a couple of extra samples. 






The samples in this package were Douglas Firs (which is PRESSURE-SENSITIVE!  I'm looking forward to finding out what that means in practical terms!) and 25 Years from the Lost in the Lodge collection.  As in inspired by _Twin Peaks_.  I don't think I've ever mentioned this on MUT, so I don't think there's any way @ could have possibly known this, plus these were random surprise samples tossed in with the order, but here's why this is amazing and bizarre and worthy of being considered the encore:  Twenty-five years ago, my dad was a timber cutter in North Bend, Washington.  There are a lot of Douglas firs in North Bend.  And at that time, a couple of miles from their job site and on their way to and from the job site, _TWIN PEAKS_ WAS ACTUALLY IN PRODUCTION.  The loggers had no clue what was being filmed.  All they knew was that someone was filming *something*.  Dad figured out that it was this show when I was watching it one particular evening (I was in college when it originally aired, and I was *obsessed* with it, so I watched it *and* taped it every single week) one weekend he happened to be home (at the time, he worked three hours away from where we lived, so he only came home once every few weeks, and then only for the weekend) and recognized the scenery and sets.  "Oh, so *that's* what they were filming out there!" Just absolutely mind-blowing synchronicity here!  






ALL OF THE GOODIES!


 In summation, LUCKIEST SPOILED-ROTTEN MODCHILD EVER OVER HERE.  Now if it would cool down about ten degrees, I could swatch everything!  (It's finally under 90 degrees in my apartment, but it's still icky.  It's been so warm in here for the past couple of weeks that ghee and crystallized honey have been liquifying at room temperature.  I have multiple fans going full blast in an effort to bring in the outside air and cool things down inside, but fans and pigments are not a good combination.  Thank goodness it's not supposed to get above 80 on Saturday.)

  (Also, I can't believe how many "I've been eyeing/meaning to buy this" items were in this box!  I'm just scared to try the Sugarpill pigments -- because I'm fairly certain I'm going to need all of them.)


----------



## angienharry (Jul 19, 2014)

Allistra44 has magical powers


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 19, 2014)

Those Sugarpill samples are so adorable!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 19, 2014)

@@chelsealady I have a doxen! I will definitely let you know! She has really bad allergies &amp; has dry skin too


----------



## gemstone (Jul 19, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> @@Sheeeeeelby You have a corgi, right? When you try that doggie butter, let me know how it works for you/her. We are having an awful time dry skin right now.


I have a corgi and fish oil has helped him a ton when it comes to dry skin


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

@@meaganola if you're like me, you'll end up needing (and owning lol) all of the sugarpill! And then a kid / animal will spill an entire container and life will shatter before you in slow motion. Kind of like when someone knocks over you laptop...only the pigment create a worse mess on your carpet/child/animal.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 19, 2014)

Great reveals! I loved them all.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 19, 2014)

Now I want to try Sugarpill! I never heard of it until this swap.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2014)

I've always wanted to try Sugarpill, but I haven't been able to justify the price yet! One day!


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

UGH WHY WON'T IT UPLOAD PICTURES?!

I even made a photobucket for this. Arrrrgggggg


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld If they have it again, and you can wait- check out their black Friday/cyber Monday deals! Iirc, they had stuff from 50-70 percent off or so! Full sized pigment containers for like, $4. 'Twas legit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My fairy modmother was @!  Let's see how many of these photos the forum will allow me to include.  This was *so much awesome* that some things get short shrift in the gushing.  I just got so excited squeeing over certain things that I was out of squee juice for others!  And I think I used *all* of the exclamation points.  There are no more available for use.  Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need those GoT vinyl figures!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Part two!  And a note about the photo groupings I forgot to mention before:  This was how they were wrapped together!  Each one had ITS OWN THEME!  I don't think that was really relevant to the previous post, but now we're moving on to the main attraction, so I wanted to mention that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many nece goodies!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> AND PART THREE!  I can't believe I have a multi-post reveal!
> 
> This last packet had specific instructions to open last, and there were so many awesome things ahead of it in the unwrapping queue that I actually almost forgot that I had this one set aside so I wouldn't accidentally open it early.  Drum roll, please:
> 
> ...


Epic reveal! I cant wait to see your swatches.  I need to go on a nobuy because i have too much untried makeup but those shadows are quite tempting.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 19, 2014)

gemstone said:


> I have a corgi and fish oil has helped him a ton when it comes to dry skin


I knew somebody else had a corgi. This summer has been the worse. It has never bothered her before. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 19, 2014)

@@chelsealady  You can try coconut oil too!! Molly really likes it. You can add it to their coat or put some in their food.


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, I think I figured out how to do this on my wonky laptop (I have to use firfox as opposed to I.E., via my "classic" desktop page....whatever.) I'm sorry if the pictures come out huge or whatever...I just...I'M DOING THE BEST I CAN, OK? =D

I was spoiled rotten by my super sweet and generous modmother @@meaganola!

Cue wayyy too many pictures!



Spoiler



Firstly, the box and the lovely card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />










Now, all of my photos wouldn't upload to photobucket, but it's ok, I've got plenty to get the point across. Look hpw pretty everything is wrapped!

She left most of the food-goodies out- And how sweet was she to go out and hunt down some vegan treats?! I'm SO touched by that, meaganola. Seriously. I havde NOTHING like that near me...well, I have NOTHING near me in general, haha! It was so nice to have some legit candies to gorge myself on (haven't done that in AGES) and go into a sugar-coma. They are, of course, all gone now. I have no control when it comes to sweets. Judge me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ohi- that freakin Tempeh jerky stuff? I LOVED it. Omg. So I'm on a quest now to make my own. The whole box could've just been filled with that stuff, and I'd be one happy camper lol.








Oh, how I've missed peach rings. I don't think I mentioned anywhere how much I used to love those Apple rings and peach rings that trolli or whatever makes... You must have some sort of super-powers, I swear. I didn't even know these existed! They were the first things to be crammed into my gluttonous face-hole.
In the spirit of food goods, this was one of my presents :  )




Once again, I'm not sure I mentioned if I liked curry or not anywhere, you mind-reader, you- I do recall stating how much i love to cook. And no worries- I DO love spicy foods (I have an embarrassing amount of jalapenos, hot sauce and cajun spice mixtures in my pantry...) and curry is a staple in my home! I'm excited to try this one! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok, so on to the makeup-y and bath goods! I've decided not to post each pic individually wrapped and then what was inside like I planned (because it's proving to be more troublesome to post images this time around -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), but know that each gift was wrapped beautifully in that super fun paper pictured above!




Excuse the poor picture quality- yes, I still use my busted up Iphone3. But what you're seeing is a whole butt-load of glamour eye dolls pigment samples, derma e for sensitive skin, holika holika mask, birchbox bag, UD primer potion samples, and some stuff from the grocery store she got those goodies from! This was the first thing I opened, and I was already so happy from the treats! I've never tried GDE, but had been wanting to, so you can imagine how excited I was to try all of these different fun colors! And that mask- perfect! Everything is fab so far, and onwards we gooooo




Holy crap, more GDE! I'm a total eyeshadow junkie, and so excited to play with these! Sarcasm, More than friends and mermaid's plumage. I was in need of a pink like that, sarcasm is a shade I don't think I own anything like, and that mermaids plumage is so beautiful!
But that's not it-




Can you believe it?! Even more GED! I can't even deal.




Y'all, this chick sent me Lush. SHE SENT ME LUSH. Omg. I've never tried this shower gel, so yay! I love me some bath/shower stuff, and I'll gladly take ANY of the Lush.




So, there was a smaller box iirc, that held ALL OF THESE. Look at it all. I'm in sample heaven. I love samples- and these are all samples I will happily use! There's (Never tried any of these!) Caudalie, Nest, good genes, Nude, Realtree lip stuff, Viva La Juicy noir (I love VlJ, didn't know there even was a "noir"!), pacifica, and so much more I can't remember the specific names, but they're pictured (I'm having blood pressure issues today, bear with me as the blood struggles to get to my brain!) =p I have that mini Killer queen in my bag (love! And now I have a trial size to conveniently carry about) and that Cynthia rowley mini lip stain is in there too. That blue Pandora's eyes eyeshadow in the bottom left is so adorable, I can't even. Oh, and those- hair ties, right? Cause that's what I'm using them for. Sorry if that's a well known thing...I don't have any subscription boxes or anything, so pardon my ignorance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always am in need of hair ties...I have WAY too much hair.


Part 2 to come...


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

Part 2



Spoiler









Iirc (like I said...blood pressure issue today, so I'm avoiding getting up too much, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) these are pacifica lotion wipes. And just so y'all know, I've never tried Pacifica. But I'm in love now. How have I never tried this stuff before? The smell...the smell is amazing!
On the topic of Pacifica...




Be jealous. Vanilla Vera Cruz perfume &lt;3




OMG you guise....this stuff is so good. Highly recommend. I never stated this, and idk how meaganola does it, man, but even though I'm scared of the sun and you won't catch me at the beach, generally speaking, I like to rotate my scents to match the season. I've been ALL about the coconut scents this summer. Not even kidding. And this stuff right here is the tits.




AND THIS. Trust- I've been layering all of the pacifica I've been so generously gifted, and it's just heavenly. I LOVE it!




So, in addition to being an eyeshadow junkie, I am also addicted to eyeliner! I have never used anything from cynthia rowley, but am excited to try a new brand! The rowley one is a gorgeous silver! There's also one from starlooks, another one I haven't tried, and Urban Decay liner (deep end), and a beautiful blue shimmer eyeliner by Nickak. So fun!




Lip tint! This is "Reborn Sorbet" by N.S.M.  I love tints- this is perfect!


Part 3 to come...


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

Part 3



Spoiler








More eyeliner! Yippee! Black and Sky blue- that's right, there's 2 in that box!




How freaking pretty is this shade? This is Lip Lube from Laqa&amp;Co., I've never heard of this, but I'm down (and super stoked!) for it!








GeekChic! Another company I've yet to try but been wanting to! And, although my crappy photo does a poor job of showing it, this is a beautiful blue! Makes me want to change my profile picture back to the rainbow blue picture you all began knowing me with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *memmmoriessssssss*




This made me tear up. I don't know if you guys know, but I've been dying to get the Nirvanas...but just can't justify buying it for myself atm. A lovely user on this site sent me a bunch of samples when they had a special many moons ago, but that's all I've had of the stuff, and I just love it to death. I couldn't believe meaganola sent me these!


Part 4 to come...


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully the last part!



Spoiler








Never tried Michael Todd anything- but I love me some facial masks, and I love pumpkin, so this is great! I love trying new products/brands, and I can't see this product being anything but awesome!




Roc!!! So, idk if you guys know, but I'm going through my quarter-life crisis, and even if anti-aging products don't do anything....they make me feel better on the inside. Also...I worry SO much about my eyes...like, they get the most abuse via makeup, so I try to take extra-special care of them. This is perfect!




So there was this pretty blue box, and I've never heard of liz earle...Inside was...




Hot cloth cleanser! I've never used anything like it, but I'm very excited to try it! This is right up my alley! And what pretty packaging (the inside of the box was nicely done)




Here's the destruction I leave.




Here's all of my lovely gifts together! SO MUCH PRETTY STUFF. SO MUCH CANDY.

OMG I don't think I posted a picture of those cocomels. HOLY CRAP those are amazing. Vegan or not, go get some. All of you. They rocked my world... just... it's probably a good thing I can't get them near me, is all I'm sayin'. Good lord they're good.

Pardon the knee brace/water bottle/wrapping paper mess...I thought I'd crop the picture but....I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I cannot thank @@meaganola enough! You seriously outdid yourself, and I love it all! I appreciate every single little thing, thank you SO much for taking the time to shop for little 'ol me. It touched my heart and provided so much happiness during such a stressful time for me &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 19, 2014)

And this stuff right here is the tits.

Totally read this as stuffed this right here in my tits, and had images in my brain of you running around with Pacifica tubes in the bust of your corsets.

@tweakabell fails at reading comprehension tonight :blush:


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 19, 2014)

@@meaganola &amp; @@slinka what an awesome reveal!


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

@@tweakabell Lmao, I like your version of running around with pacifica-stuffed corset-cleavage better than my current state of being unable to get up without passing out! bahahahaha. It won't let me like anymore posts for some reason...but have an invisible like for your reading comprehension =p


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 19, 2014)

The sad thing is it totally made sense to me because in high school (and maybe even still because we're not the most mature bunch) we used to stuff good gifts down our shirt when we liked them to prevent people snatching them/ signal we loved them so it totally struck me as normal, lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay I was seriously holding my breath for this reveal!  @@slinka I'm so happy to see you get spoiled because 1)You just deserve it after all you've been through lately and 2) I got so much amazingly cool stuff from you that I just wanted to see you endlessly pampered!

and ZOMG how amazing is that Vanilla Vera Cruz?  It's vanilla but spicy!  Mmmmm I have to go run and spray mine.  I love all the GDE shades you got and can't wait to see you rocking some gorgeous looks on IG!


----------



## slinka (Jul 19, 2014)

And I just realized I abbreviated GDE all wonky. Time to edit! lol.

@ sorry to make you

hold your breath for so long! lol. Sometimes these touchscreen laptops have weird little quirks that cause crazy delays. =p
Meaganola totally pampered me, and that perfume (all of the pacifica stuff, really!) is amazing! And those pigments are definitely getting special eye IG posts. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They've got the little hamster-wheel in my head a-spinnin' with different looks!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 20, 2014)

@@slinka,  Iove liz earle's hot cloth cleanser! I first tried it through Birchbox, and Ruth Crilly on YouTube's AModelRecommends (British) had really good things to say about it. That got me into hot cloth cleansers in general and the Liz Earle one in particular smells wonderful!

Great gift giving @meganola!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2014)

slinka said:


> Ok, I think I figured out how to do this on my wonky laptop (I have to use firfox as opposed to I.E., via my "classic" desktop page....whatever.) I'm sorry if the pictures come out huge or whatever...I just...I'M DOING THE BEST I CAN, OK? =D
> 
> I was spoiled rotten by my super sweet and generous modmother @@meaganola!
> 
> ...


Great gifts! i love the super spakly wrapper and all the pretty eye shadows.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2014)

slinka said:


> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many pretties!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2014)

slinka said:


> Part 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you got more of the Nirvanas, all the FGMs are doing such a great job with all the gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2014)

slinka said:


> Hopefully the last part!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy your goodies, hope you can put those stressful days behind you soon.


----------



## slinka (Jul 20, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt I think I'm gonna use it tonight (And I'm sure I'll love it!). I usually do like, a lemongrass steam face-bath or whatever you wanna call it and then cleanse, but I imagine this will be far more convenient/less time consuming. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 21, 2014)

We still have more reveals right?  We still have about 7 if my calculations are right (which could totally be wrong too).  I'm already missing this thread as things taper down to the end of reveals.  I'm excited about the slumber party thread that should start after summer swap.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm thinking we need an official grand opening day for the slumber party thread. I have some ideas, but I'm looking for suggestions. Any ideas?


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

What about August 1st?  (It's a Friday)  Start off the Slumber party thread with a weekend long thread party.  We can post manicures, masks, and what book/movie/game we're enjoying.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 21, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> We still have more reveals right?  We still have about 7 if my calculations are right (which could totally be wrong too).  I'm already missing this thread as things taper down to the end of reveals.  I'm excited about the slumber party thread that should start after summer swap.


I have about that many left in my count too. Mine should be coming this week!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yea I hope we get to see a reveal or two today. I love seeing all the lovely gifts.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

LadyK said:


> What about August 1st?  (It's a Friday)  Start off the Slumber party thread with a weekend long thread party.  We can post manicures, masks, and what book/movie/game we're enjoying.


The catch here is that I'm trying to avoid cannibalizing the Summerswap people because the goal is to combine the two groups, and their *shipping* window is July 27th through August 8th, so their reveal window is going to run at least through mid-August.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The catch here is that I'm trying to avoid cannibalizing the Summerswap people because the goal is to combine the two groups, and their *shipping* window is July 27th through August 8th, so their reveal window is going to run at least through mid-August.


Sorry!   :blush:   I totally forgot about summer swap.  That reminds me that I need to follow the reveal thread.  Maybe once their reveals are over?


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't think it would be much of a problem. There are already a bunch of us in both places. I say start it the first.


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 21, 2014)

...I've been following this thread (even though I couldn't participate) and I'm sure that most of us would be happy to be in 2 places at once...I've loved watching everything unfold and all the happy.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 21, 2014)

It will be 3 for the summerswappers (summer swap, summer reveal, and sleepover) but I'm game!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 22, 2014)

What is the sleepover thing?


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm thinking we need an official grand opening day for the slumber party thread. I have some ideas, but I'm looking for suggestions. Any ideas?


What's the slumber party?


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 22, 2014)

The slumber party will be the thread where we can continue to post/converse together while waiting for the next gift exchange. It's a place where we can socialize without being flagged as off topic.


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't wait that long for the next exchange! I want something like September back to school swap or Halloween swap!

This is seriously so much fun!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2014)

Slumber party, summer camp -- they're just the names I made up to encompass the general chat stuff.  I'm on another board where they call it GUSP:  the Great Unhijackable Slumber Party, so that was stuck in my head all last winter when we were just chatchatchatting away.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> I can't wait that long for the next exchange! I want something like September back to school swap or Halloween swap!
> 
> This is seriously so much fun!


The mods actually did discuss having one a quarter, but swaps like this take a lot more energy to deal with than you might expect, especially when you do them close together.  Having one every six months seems to be just enough time to recover and rebuild the enthusiasm enough so it will explode all over the place when it finally happens!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The mods actually did discuss having one a quarter, but swaps like this take a lot more energy to deal with than you might expect, especially when you do them close together.  Having one every six months seems to be just enough time to recover and rebuild the enthusiasm enough so it will explode all over the place when it finally happens!


Agreed. I didn't think it would matter but stalking takes time. lol


----------



## SaraP (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm sure this it a ton of work to put together!! Thanks for all you gal have done  :wub:


----------



## slinka (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, as much as I'd LOVE to have say, a Halloween/fall type of exchange, it'd just be overwhelming I think. 1 every 6 months is good spacing, plus it lets us (especially those *cough* michaels out there...lol) save up =p


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm finally home after a long weekend away. I couldn't wait to open my package, so I opened it the second I walked into my house. 

@ you are awesome!!!





Spoiler



First, I opened the box and I saw this: 




ZOMG!!! This is awesome! I love Kerroppi! This tin box is the cutest thing ever! I love it! It's going to make a great makeup travel box   


Here's a everything wrapped: 




On to the presents:




Eyeliners! I'm an eyeliner junkie, I can never have enough eyeliners and my FGM knew that. Best part is that 3 of them are purple my favorite eyeliner color. The Lime Crime uniliner is in the color Orchidaceuos and it's beautiful it might be my new HG eyeliner. The Butter London eyeliner looks amazing. I'm excited to try out the Cynthia Rowley and the Sumita eyeliner. 
 




Klorane dry shampoo, I keep hearing great things about this dry shampoo and I'm glad I can finally try it for myself. I like trying different hair oils so the Bumble &amp; Bumble and the Agave oil are perfect. Looking forward to testing the Living Proof and Keims.





part 1


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 22, 2014)

part 2



Spoiler






The Too Faced palette is gorgeous, I love it! The Laura Geller blush is perfection. I've been dying to try  the Laqa in Menatour and I'm so delighted to finally have it. The Bite Lip duo has been on my wishlist for a while, I'm  so glad to finally own it! Too Faced shadow insurance is amazing as well. 




Next up: Beauty Blender! I hope it's as amazing as everyone says it is. theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer &amp; How 'Bout Them Apples are as amazing as I imagined. The Mary-Lou Manizer has been on my list for a long, long time. The Sephora X nail polish pod is very interesting and the color is perfect! The Prada smells great! My HG pencil sharpener is from UD, so I'm curious to see how the Nars compares. 

Here's everything together!







I love it all, Jes did an amazing job. :hugs3:  

I didn't expect she would get me so many things from my wishlist. Words cannot accurately express how thankful I am.  Thank you so much! Best FGM ever!! These gifts were definitely worth the wait!  :luv:


----------



## Donna529 (Jul 22, 2014)

Spoiler



I received my package yesterday, no card so I don't know who my FGM is


----------



## Donna529 (Jul 22, 2014)

I received: Birchbox Mermaid LE Box, the mirror is too cute, love the perfume and the sea salt spray Coastal Scents brush set, I have been on a brush set kick lately, excited to try these.2 San eye gel patches, love these! Murad matifier, Peter Thomas Roth acid peel sample, yet another favorite! 3 adorable hair ties, my hair is finally long enough to put up , they will get a lot of use.A julep polish I will be using on my next pedi Thanks so much FGM, I am looking forward to trying them all out.Many are new to me


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 22, 2014)

These are so good!!

&lt;3 &lt;3

I'm finding myself wishing we could have a longer shopping period for the Santa one like we did this one! Or earlier signups! Anything to give me more time! But, I'm probably just overly worried since last year, my "2 day shipping" ended up taking almost 2 weeks to get to my santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 22, 2014)

I made the shopping timeline longer for this exchange, and the shipping window shorter.  I think we may rethink that for the Holiday exchange.  I did enjoy having a longer time to shop, but I know several of us were like "AAAAAAAHHHH CAN'T STOP BUYING STUFF" so maybe shortening it a bit and adding another week to the shipping window may work!

Also, I'm in the last few days of a 3-week trip to visit family so over the next two days I'll be doing all the laundry/packing/sorting that comes with such a long trip.  And then on Thursday I have a lovely 10-hour drive with two little kids AND a puppy so everyone pray for me/ light a candle/ rattle some beads/ burnt offerings, you know, whatever.  What I'm ultimately trying to say is I won't be on much, but I'll be back (if slightly exhausted!) on Friday!


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The mods actually did discuss having one a quarter, but swaps like this take a lot more energy to deal with than you might expect, especially when you do them close together.  Having one every six months seems to be just enough time to recover and rebuild the enthusiasm enough so it will explode all over the place when it finally happens!


that makes sense. thanks for working so hard to make this happen!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 22, 2014)

@ yessss. I am on the same page when it comes to the shopping/shipping window. I think what makes the holiday one a bit tougher is that a good chunk of us may be waiting for Black Friday deals. I have a feeling I would blow through my budget even before Black Friday! Maybe I was just super excited to shop and did some serious stalking early on, but I felt like the shopping period was a touch too long? Like I was done a while ago then waiting a few weeks to ship so there was this blah period where the pretty box was just staring at me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2014)

I was going to create an after-the-show thread for ideas on how to tweak the process for next time, but then I remembered we have an official Secret Santa suggestion box for admin-type stuff like timing, requirements, etc.!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129990-secret-santa-2014-input-wanted/


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

My wonderful FGM was @@jannie135!  I'm working on getting the pics uploaded but it arrived and I love everything, Jane!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 22, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> My wonderful FGM was @@jannie135!  I'm working on getting the pics uploaded but it arrived and I love everything, Jane!


Hooray for more reveals!!!!  Can't wait to see it all.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ta-da! My box of absolutely awesome goodies from @@jannie135 arrived!!  Every item is so perfect and I know I'll use everything.  You did such a fantastic job!  You found products that I didn't even know existed that I totally love.  I am so grateful for the time and effort you put into this.  In addition to being the best fairy godmother a girl could wish for, Jane is also one of my pen pals, which makes this even more special to me.

So without further ado, I give you the pics:



Spoiler



Aren't they gorgeous?!?!  I have a weakness for ribbons and these boxes were just so adorable. I adore the bright colors too. I was so excited when I pulled them out of the shipping box.





How cool is this?  Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, which I haven't tried yet, but know from BB that I love Beauty Protector products, Keims Peppermint &amp; Macadamia energizing shampoo that I'm really excited to try out, and this incredible Sephora/Pantone Nail Ambrosia Trio in Radiant Orchid!  I've been dying to get some radiant orchid polish on my nails and now I have 3 great shades!




My reaction when opening this box: "Holy crap, how did you fit so many samples into this birchbox?!"  I feel like we need to send you to BB to teach them because this is just awesome.  AND, they're all samples I know I'll use, which makes it 100 times better than birchbox.  I really wish MUT ladies were BB curators.  As you can see there's a ton so I won't try to name everything but Jane definitely discovered how much I love Supergoop and other suncare products. I love the Coastal Scents eyeshadow palette in Rock Legend; one of the colors is Victorian Pear.  I have a weakness for all things with Victoria in the title.  I'm really excited to try the Jane Iredale PureLash Extender &amp; Conditioner, BareMinerals Stroke of Light Eye Brightener, Living Proof Full Thickening Cream and the Body Shop Smoothing Serum but really, I'm thrilled with every sample in this box!




OMG OMG OMG! Best box of goodies ever! A full size bottle of Deborah Lippmann polish in the beautiful summer shade, On the Beach! Three colored eyeliners from Ulta in Black Plum, Grape, and Capri! I've never worn a color like Capri on my eyes and I'm so excited to try it out.  Next up, a MeMeMe Shimmer Stack Illuminating Powder.  My skin is too pink for blush but I don't leave the house without an illuminator and this is a new brand to me, which is perfect because I love trying new products. Last but OMG not least, a TooFaced a la Mode Eye Shadow Palette.  It's absolutely gorgeous and will look awesome with my new eyeliners.  Seriously, you could have just sent this box and it would've been an awesome gift!  




This box has all sorts of body goodies.  I'm a big bath person so White Ginger Epsom Salts will be going in my bath tonight and will be followed up with Body Shop Satsuma Body Butter, both scents I adore. There's more sunscreen (this girl burns so I go through a ton and was just telling myself I need to hit Target for more but now I don't!)  I hear everyone rave about Juice Beauty's Green Apple Peel and I've never tried it so this is going to be great. I hear it's awesome for sensitive skin like mine. There's also 3 bottles of Formula X for Sephora neon nail color.  I've had Formula X on my wish list for a long time and these bright shimmery shades are perfect.  The shades are Jolt, Danger Zone and Hyped!  There's also a Designer Skin Lip Shimmer in Hottie Toddie and Michael Marcus Plump lip balm, both new brands and products for me to try! 




Have I overdone the exclamation points yet?  I don't know how else to display how amazing these gifts are and this last one made me want to do a Happy Happy Joy Joy dance.  I've never tried Ciate and this Dolls House set is GORGEOUS.  Not only do I love doll houses but these are beautiful pastel shade minis that are just too cute for words.  Jane also included a really sweet note and a free treat from Godiva.  She tried to send me chocolate dipped coconut macaroons she made but alas, the Texas heat made that impossible.  I appreciate that thought.  






Thank you, thank you, thank you! You really made a bad week so much better and I cannot wait to play with all of these pretties!  I'm ending this post because I've got to go paint my nails... the problem though is which shade do I start with when they're all incredible?!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Hooray for more reveals!!!!  Can't wait to see it all.


Awww that's such an adorable pic of you and your baby!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 22, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Ta-da! My box of absolutely awesome goodies from @@jannie135 arrived!!  Every item is so perfect and I know I'll use everything.  You did such a fantastic job!  You found products that I didn't even know existed that I totally love.  I am so grateful for the time and effort you put into this.  In addition to being the best fairy godmother a girl could wish for, Jane is also one of my pen pals, which makes this even more special to me.
> 
> So without further ado, I give you the pics:
> 
> ...


So pretty! I lve all the colors, perfect for summer


----------



## LadyK (Jul 22, 2014)

Great reveals today!  I'm sad that they're almost over.  About four more right?


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 22, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm finally home after a long weekend away. I couldn't wait to open my package, so I opened it the second I walked into my house.
> 
> @ you are awesome!!!
> 
> ...


I am in LOVE with that Keroppi tin!


----------



## slinka (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh man, @@utgal2004, seeing your gift reminds me how much I miss my body shop body butter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Soooo good!


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 22, 2014)

slinka said:


> Oh man, @@utgal2004, seeing your gift reminds me how much I miss my body shop body butter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Soooo good!


It reminds me I have a giant one that needs to be used, along with like 14k other random lotions/butters etc. I swear they multiply.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 22, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Ta-da! My box of absolutely awesome goodies from @@jannie135 arrived!!  Every item is so perfect and I know I'll use everything.  You did such a fantastic job!  You found products that I didn't even know existed that I totally love.  I am so grateful for the time and effort you put into this.  In addition to being the best fairy godmother a girl could wish for, Jane is also one of my pen pals, which makes this even more special to me.
> 
> So without further ado, I give you the pics:
> 
> ...


So many pretties!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 22, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> It reminds me I have a giant one that needs to be used, along with like 14k other random lotions/butters etc. I swear they multiply.


me too! A big coconut shimmer one I've barely touched!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 22, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Ta-da! My box of absolutely awesome goodies from @@jannie135 arrived!!  Every item is so perfect and I know I'll use everything.  You did such a fantastic job!  You found products that I didn't even know existed that I totally love.  I am so grateful for the time and effort you put into this.  In addition to being the best fairy godmother a girl could wish for, Jane is also one of my pen pals, which makes this even more special to me.
> 
> So without further ado, I give you the pics:
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked them all! I was trying to see if the temperature would go down at all to attempt sending some chocolates but it was not meant to be. You can use that voucher at a Godiva that sells Trufflelata shakes or soft serve and get one for free! 

I was glad I got a familiar name to shop for and I honestly couldn't stop finding stuff more and more stuff for you. I'm glad you like them all and I wish I had the time to make the boxes pretty but I only had time to tie them lol.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Great reveals today!  I'm sad that they're almost over.  About four more right?


I have 5 fgms left on my list!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> I'm so glad you liked them all! I was trying to see if the temperature would go down at all to attempt sending some chocolates but it was not meant to be. You can use that voucher at a Godiva that sells Trufflelata shakes or soft serve and get one for free!
> 
> I was glad I got a familiar name to shop for and I honestly couldn't stop finding stuff more and more stuff for you. I'm glad you like them all and I wish I had the time to make the boxes pretty but I only had time to tie them lol.


The boxes totally looked pretty!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow!! And the most perfect wrapping job and bow tying award goes to @jannie135!!!!  Seriously amazing gifts!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 23, 2014)

YEA!!!  Fantastic reveals ladies!  I did not have a chance to play online yesterday, so I had a huge dose of happiness waiting for me!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 23, 2014)

I keep trying to catch back up, but wanted to say that the reveals over the last few days have been so terrific!  Packages are so pretty and the gifts so thoughtful from everyone.

I love the slumber party idea!  It will be so nice to have a place to just keep in touch with what everyone is doing as new jobs are started, babies born, engagements made, weddings held, the school year gets under way.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 23, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> It reminds me I have a giant one that needs to be used, along with like 14k other random lotions/butters etc. I swear they multiply.


Ha, the hubby and I try to go to the pool every day to swim laps. yesterday I realized that I have approximately 30 mini body lotions and no body wash. Thanks sub boxes.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 23, 2014)

LOL YES!! They're always included in like GWP and grab bags and I end up with a million of them and never in formulas/scents I love.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 23, 2014)

My FGC's package was delivered, I can't wait to see her reveal!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 23, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> My FGC's package was delivered, I can't wait to see her reveal!!!


It's here! I thought it was you!! I had it narrowed down to you and one other person (reveals had it narrowed down to like 6 already anyway haha so I didn't do to much work) Opening it now!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 23, 2014)

@@latinafeminista Oh my god!!! I love everything so much!!! Like it's all so perfect!!

For everyone's sake here's pictures of it all wrapped and unwrapped:


 


And here's my long description!!



Spoiler



Here were the groupings: (I think, I opened it really quick, haha)

For me: 

*The Navy Blue J Crew Scarf*: I LOVE THIS! So I have like 50 scarves and not one of them is navy blue! And navy is one of my favorite colors to wear, so this is so perfect!! I love the nautical rope on it too! And it's soooooo soft.

For my home:

*Tea towels and oven mitts from Sur La Table*: These are SO CUTE. The green matches the other things in my kitchen perfectly. I have a lot of holiday towels, but nothing for spring and summer, and these are peeeeerfect for spring! And the oven mitts are so cute! I've never seen anything like them before, I'm really excited about them.

For my bod:

*Supergoop Sunscreen Oil*: YAY!!! I love supergoop, but hate regular sunscreen so REALLY wanted to try this! I can't wait to go to the beach now!

*Klorane Dry Shampoo*: This stuff is the best!! I hoard it and go through it like crazy so this is sooo awesome.

The Eye and Cheek Box:

*Mally Eyeliner and Mascara*: I've never tried any of her stuff before!! And the eyeliner color looks so pretty, I'm really excited to try them!!

*Cargo Blush*: Adorable! And I looove blush!!

*Stila lip and cheek palette*: This is great!! A fantastic range of colors! And I always wanted to try Stila convertible colors.

My FAVORITE THING IN THE BOX: *Josie Maran Lip and Cheek Creamy Oil*: I wanted one of these SO BAD!!! They look so cool! And this color is PERFECT!!

#lippieheaven:

*Mini Hourglass Lipgloss*: Adorable! Perfect to stash at my desk at work. 

*Mini Sugar Balm*: I love these! So excited to have another, the one from my sephora birthday gift is almost done!

*Mini Noya Lipgloss*: So cute! I'm so excited to finally try this brand!!

*Bite Beauty Lipstick Duo*: I LOOOVE Bite!! And these colors look great!

*Stila Lip Glaze Set*: I'm so excited to try these! My sister really likes them, and I've been meaning to try them for a while now!



This present was utterly fantastic!! It's all things I loooove and I couldn't have imagined it any better than you did!! You totally blew away my expectations and I'm so grateful!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 23, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> @@latinafeminista Oh my god!!! I love everything so much!!! Like it's all so perfect!!
> 
> For everyone's sake here's pictures of it all wrapped and unwrapped:
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 23, 2014)

Loving all the reveals! How many left now?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Loving all the reveals! How many left now?


According the list I've been maintaining, there are two FGMs who had gifts delivered but their FGCs haven't posted their reveals. And there are four FGMs who we don't know that their gifts have been delivered. So 4-6!

[i need to learn to proof read before hitting post ... always have grammar mistakes!]


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 23, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> @@latinafeminista Oh my god!!! I love everything so much!!! Like it's all so perfect!!
> 
> For everyone's sake here's pictures of it all wrapped and unwrapped:
> 
> ...


Ohmygosh, I'm SO thrilled that you loved everything!! I thought that scarf would be great for you and I also loved how soft it was, I'm just happy that color was something that you liked   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sur La Table is one of my favorite stores (there's one right across the street from me) and I love those mitts in particular b/c I hate putting on huge oven mitts so I thought you might like them too.  Everything else was a mix of my faves and stuff that was on your list so I hope you enjoy it all! Thanks for being a great FGC to shop for   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great reveals ladies!!! This exchange is quickly winding down. It was fun reading all the post, loving all the reveals.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know if this is too off topic, but when I went to NYC two weeks ago I found out there was a brick and mortar birchbox store that opened that day in Soho. So I decided to subway over there and while I was walking towards it I saw the COOLEST Bite Beauty Lab shop ever! It wasn't like a typical makeup store with all Bite Beauty products, it was a lab that you make an appointment for and you pick and choose and mix and make you're own customized lipstick! You get to choose scent, finish, color (you can mix a few) and when I went in they're were booked so they told me they couldn't take walk ins (not that I had the time or money). Point is, I noticed a lot of people have gotten Bite lipsticks and if you're ever in the NYC/Soho area, you guys should check it out! I think I want to make my own lipstick one day when I go back!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome reveals!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Ta-da! My box of absolutely awesome goodies from @@jannie135 arrived!!  Every item is so perfect and I know I'll use everything.  You did such a fantastic job!  You found products that I didn't even know existed that I totally love.  I am so grateful for the time and effort you put into this.  In addition to being the best fairy godmother a girl could wish for, Jane is also one of my pen pals, which makes this even more special to me.
> 
> So without further ado, I give you the pics:
> 
> ...


Wow those are awesome gifts! Love how pretty everything is packaged.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm finally home after a long weekend away. I couldn't wait to open my package, so I opened it the second I walked into my house.
> 
> @ you are awesome!!!
> 
> ...


In love with the Kerroppi tin!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> part 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts! Im dying to get my hands on that purple Laqa.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> I received: Birchbox Mermaid LE Box, the mirror is too cute, love the perfume and the sea salt spray Coastal Scents brush set, I have been on a brush set kick lately, excited to try these.2 San eye gel patches, love these! Murad matifier, Peter Thomas Roth acid peel sample, yet another favorite! 3 adorable hair ties, my hair is finally long enough to put up , they will get a lot of use.A julep polish I will be using on my next pedi Thanks so much FGM, I am looking forward to trying them all out.Many are new to me


Thats a great box!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> @@latinafeminista Oh my god!!! I love everything so much!!! Like it's all so perfect!!
> 
> For everyone's sake here's pictures of it all wrapped and unwrapped:
> 
> ...


Lovely gifts! The scarf is so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> I don't know if this is too off topic, but when I went to NYC two weeks ago I found out there was a brick and mortar birchbox store that opened that day in Soho. So I decided to subway over there and while I was walking towards it I saw the COOLEST Bite Beauty Lab shop ever! It wasn't like a typical makeup store with all Bite Beauty products, it was a lab that you make an appointment for and you pick and choose and mix and make you're own customized lipstick! You get to choose scent, finish, color (you can mix a few) and when I went in they're were booked so they told me they couldn't take walk ins (not that I had the time or money). Point is, I noticed a lot of people have gotten Bite lipsticks and if you're ever in the NYC/Soho area, you guys should check it out! I think I want to make my own lipstick one day when I go back!


I would definitely love to do that. I hope i can squeeze it in next time im on vacation.


----------



## onelilspark (Jul 24, 2014)

Just wanted to pop-in and say that I've enjoyed lurking on this thread.  I love all the excitement!  I can't wait to participate in Secret Santa later this year!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 24, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> I don't know if this is too off topic, but when I went to NYC two weeks ago I found out there was a brick and mortar birchbox store that opened that day in Soho. So I decided to subway over there and while I was walking towards it I saw the COOLEST Bite Beauty Lab shop ever! It wasn't like a typical makeup store with all Bite Beauty products, it was a lab that you make an appointment for and you pick and choose and mix and make you're own customized lipstick! You get to choose scent, finish, color (you can mix a few) and when I went in they're were booked so they told me they couldn't take walk ins (not that I had the time or money). Point is, I noticed a lot of people have gotten Bite lipsticks and if you're ever in the NYC/Soho area, you guys should check it out! I think I want to make my own lipstick one day when I go back!


so that's something I will have to check out as soon as I get a chance!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 24, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Just wanted to pop-in and say that I've enjoyed lurking on this thread.  I love all the excitement!  I can't wait to participate in Secret Santa later this year!


It is great fun to see all this joy and you will love participating.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 24, 2014)

Yea!  Love the scarf!  I have gotten so into wearing them recently and that one is so lovely!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Yea!  Love the scarf!  I have gotten so into wearing them recently and that one is so lovely!


Agreed! I love scarfs!!

I recently tried out this sub and have been very pleased. https://www.etsy.com/shop/PashBox Just fyi in case you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

HOUSEKEEPING! Just an FYI: Since we're almost done with reveals (*sadface*), I'm going to unpin the fairy thread tonight. There are just way too many pins going on, and that's something that doesn't need to be up there!

And a heads up: Get ready for a mask party in eight days!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Part #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@@Sheeeeeelby  So glad that you received the goodies! I hope that you love everything   :wub:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> HOUSEKEEPING! Just an FYI: Since we're almost done with reveals (*sadface*), I'm going to unpin the fairy thread tonight. There are just way too many pins going on, and that's something that doesn't need to be up there!
> 
> And a heads up: Get ready for a mask party in eight days!


So sad that it's coming to an end yet again.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> So sad that it's coming to an end yet again.


I tend to think of Midsummer as summer camp.  We have to head back to school once summer ends, darn it.  But winter break (Secret Santa) is right around the corner!  And until then, we can have a slumber party! 

And a friend replaced my triplex's router a few days ago (this is a *huge* deal!), and now I can stream MTV shows with very little problem, so I'm watching the third season of _Teen Wolf_ in the evenings now.  I'm not sure whether I'll continue right on to the fourth season when I'm done with it or hold off until S4 is all done so I can do the powerload thing with that season.  I don't have a tv, so I really like to just concentrate on one show/season of a show at a time, typically on Netflix.  Hooray for technology encouraging sitting on my ass for hours and hours on end?


----------



## Deareux (Jul 24, 2014)

After some mix ups (USPS not doing their job right and FedEx delivering to the wrong house) I got my package today from the super awesome @@elizabethrose ! She completely spoiled me with everything! After opening my package I sorta fell onto the floor and laid there twitching. I couldn't handle it all!

PART 1!



Spoiler










The first thing I saw was popcorn! It's from Garrett Popcorn Shop in Chicago and came in a blend of cheesy popcorn and caramel popcorn. ITSFANTASTIC! I'm eating it now as I try to type this all up with cheesy fingers! This won't popcorn won't get to see the light of day.






Next were some Sephora perfume postcards. She stalked my posts and saw that I was looking for these (I plan on doing a decor project with them). I'm always happy to have more!






Next to the popcorn was a little baggie of samples! I love foils and perfume vials and I'm so happy to have a few that I haven't obtained yet. She included some Black Phoenix samples that I've been wanting to try!






She also sent some toys for my kitties! Here she sent some Marcelle BB cream (I can't have enough BB creams!), Papaya &amp; Pomelo soap (which smells delicious), UD Revolution Lipstick Mini, and Too Faced Melted (which I did not highly rate, but I love this color so much and was actually thinking about getting it anyways. That's some good psychic shopping!)


----------



## Deareux (Jul 24, 2014)

PART 2!



Spoiler









Yay! I got a Monster High pencil case (that had goodies inside!) I love it! Even though I don't go to school anymore, I'm going to keep my brushes in it. I love it! Along side the case, I received some white tea and ginger body cream, which smells so good!






These brushes were actually what was inside my Monster High case! It's a stippling brush and an expert face brush, both of which are exactly what I need.






Star War stickers!!! YESSSS! And Star Wars Angry Birds (I got Han Solo Bird and Hoth Pilot Luke Bird) I also got a Coach miniature perfume! I collect miniature perfumes and I don't have this one yet!






Everything was packaged neatly in this reuseable shopping bag, including this 88 color palette. I don't actually have one of these palettes and I've really been wanting one. And now it's here! I can't wait to get my hands in and try out all of the colors.






And finally, I received this cute soap dish (which I will use to hold lippies) and ALL THE LIPPIES! Including the NYX Macaron lippies that I've been wishing for. All of the colors are absolutely perfect, especially the Milani 21 Sangria! I love them all!



Thank you, thank you, thank you so very much @@elizabethrose ! Everything is absolutely perfect and it couldn't have gone any better! You're amazing!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

How many reveals are left ?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 24, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> How many reveals are left ?


I think 2!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good thing SummerSwap reveals start next week.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I think 2!


Technically two, but I think we'll only see one of them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

@@Deareux Wow! I would love all of that! Great reveal, and a good reminder that I want to order more BPAL soon...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 24, 2014)

I LOVE CHICAGO POPCORN SO MUCH. it makes my stomach hurt because I eat so much in one sitting and my hands are orange for days but it's so worth it. Thank god I'm not there often.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 24, 2014)

My FGM was @@luckyme502! She send me a very generous and thoughtful package full of items that I'm excited to try! She had included some of her favorite items, including a CC cream (I'm always looking for a good match for my skin tone), Yes To products and face masks. I was surprised to see that she selected several items that I have secretly been coveting (as I came across these items, I kept thinking...'but how did she know?!?!'), including beauty blender solid cleanser, slowganic cleansers and mineral sunkill sunscreen. Also, she included items that I wouldn't have normally thought of trying (but am really excited about trying now!), such as the benjabelle cleansing balm and a variety of face masks (particularly the manuka honey mask, because I've heard terrific things about manuka honey). Finally, a few of the items are products that I've previously tried and loved (benefit porefessionals and whish shave cream). I love skincare, so this package was beautifully curated.






Thank you again @@luckyme502 for your thoughtfulness and generosity, I truly feel blessed!   :wub:

ETA: Sorry, this picture is tiny! I'm still trying to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry, for some reason the previous photo is so tiny! I'm trying to figure out how to attach a photo properly...hoping that this one works!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow amazing reveals today!  Love all the thoughtful gift people have got!

Sad this is all coming to an end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will miss you all.  And sad I will miss the slumber party kick off.  I am going to be in San Francisco (which is one of my favorite places) but going to a wedding I don't want to go to, so I will be with you all in spirit!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Great job ladies!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome reveals!  I hate to see this come to an end. I'll be lurking the SuSw thread and getting my sleeping bag ready for the slumber party!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 24, 2014)

Yay so many happy fun reveals!!! Butterflies and kittens and glitter and rainbows and unicorns and wheeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 25, 2014)

Deareux said:


> PART 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww I'm so glad you liked it! I want to note that the 88 palette was mine, I'm pretty sure nice never used it, but I sanitized it anyways since you said that was okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also- they delivered it to the wrong house?!? Are you for real? They're so silly. I'm so glad you got it. I panicked all day.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 25, 2014)

all of the reveals have been amazing!!!! I can't wait to stalk the other reveal thread.  I love all of you ladies so much you bring a smile to my face every day!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you all for making this the most amazing gift exchange ever!!!! This thread has been the highlight of my day! Thank you to the ladies who organized it all &amp; made it fabulous!

You are all wonderful!!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

JC327 said:


> My cat must be the only weird cat who wont get into boxes, I think I need more cats.


EVERYbody needs more cats.

(And wow, I have so much catching up to do here, it's crazy!)


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> You guys are making me want a cat just for the cat in a box fun!!!  I will just have to settle for the monster of doom (my youngest) walking around with boxes on his head...but it is just not the same!   :drive: Must go visit friends with cats soon and bring boxes!!!!


I think I would die laughing at the sight of the "monster of doom walking around with boxes on his head."  Cat in a box -- yeah, pretty much everyday occurrence at my house.  Kid walking around with box on head -- freakin' hilarious!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

Totally random comment, but I realized in trying to read back through all of the reveal posts from last week that one thing that is missing here on the new, improved MUT is a "Go to Page ##" feature.  Scrolling through the pages 2 at a time is annoying when you're 15 or 20 pages behind!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I got the most fun thank you gift from @ today!
> 
> Z's gift
> 
> ...


Hooray for having that mess over and done with!

And for more pictures of adorable kids.  Good grief, the cuteness is making me broody!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Great gifts, love the beauty protector its one of my HG hair products!


Mine too.  I'm almost done with a bottle of it, and am debating whether I should buy more or use all of the samples of similar products I've received lately before I do.  Hope @DragonChick liked it, too!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 25, 2014)

Well I am looking forward to at least one reveal we still have from the fabulous @@JC327  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This all has been so much fun!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 25, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Well I am looking forward to at least one reveal we still have from the fabulous @@JC327  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This all has been so much fun!


I had my little "list" going &amp; noticed she was one of the only ones left!!!  Hooray for more reveals!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2014)

So thankful for all the chit chat and postivity here today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am so glad it is Friday! Moar reveals please!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

Deareux said:


> After some mix ups (USPS not doing their job right and FedEx delivering to the wrong house) I got my package today from the super awesome @@elizabethrose ! She completely spoiled me with everything! After opening my package I sorta fell onto the floor and laid there twitching. I couldn't handle it all!
> 
> PART 1!
> 
> ...


Awesome gifts! I love the UD its one of my favorites.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

Deareux said:


> PART 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In love wtih the NYX macaron lipsticks!, the soap dish is super pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

jpark107 said:


> IMG_0274.jpg
> Sorry, for some reason the previous photo is so tiny! I'm trying to figure out how to attach a photo properly...hoping that this one works!


Great gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Well I am looking forward to at least one reveal we still have from the fabulous @@JC327  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This all has been so much fun!


Yes! I cant wait to get my box and post all my goodies.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I had my little "list" going &amp; noticed she was one of the only ones left!!!  Hooray for more reveals!


Hopefully I will be posting my reveal next week!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 26, 2014)

Deareux said:


> After some mix ups (USPS not doing their job right and FedEx delivering to the wrong house) I got my package today from the super awesome @@elizabethrose ! She completely spoiled me with everything! After opening my package I sorta fell onto the floor and laid there twitching. I couldn't handle it all!
> 
> PART 1!
> 
> ...


I got as far as Garrett's Chicago mix and decided that Elizabeth Rose is my nominee for "FGM who sent the best people snack." That stuff is so good that I will occasionally intentionally build a stop-over in Chicago into trips to get some. Well, I've thought about it.

And oooh, BPAL. Nice!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 26, 2014)

Man, I really want some popcorn now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2014)

2 things, y'all.

1) Mods are aware of JC237's shipping delay, and we're working with her (totally awesome) FGM to resolve the random and wacky shipping issue that came up.  Everyone send happy thoughts and fairy wishes to speed that box across the Atlantic and into @JC237 's happy hands!

2) I blame Birchbox for getting me hooked on Chuao chocolate (SALTED CHOCOLATE CRUNCH 4-EVER), and a local upscale grocery (Fresh Market) carries them.  I went in yesterday with some cousins who are visiting and they have The Crispery Crispy Cakes now!!!  I seriously drooled for about 5 minutes trying to decide between caramel and cookies n cream (cn'c won, but caramel I'll be BACK for you!!!).  I've wanted to try them ever since people went nuts over them in the PopSugar boxes!

And by the time of the Holiday SS it will be TOTALLY cool enough for me to send one to my Santee!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 26, 2014)

@ we have a Fresh Market here I will have to pick up a bag to try. I love cookies n cream... Ice cream, cheese cake, gelato, cookies, cakes...aaahhhs yummy


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 26, 2014)

I love Fresh Market. They have such a great selection of candies and snack mixes.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 26, 2014)

I would be totally lying if I didn't say that in the process of sending out @@Deareux's gift I ate a few bags of popcorn by myself!

When USPS decided that Dom didn't live at her house and sent it back I got convinced that the popcorn would be stale by the time it got to her, and I had to go downtown anyways, so I ate the bag that was in there and replaced it with a fresh one.. and bought another bag of just cheese for myself.. and I ate one the first time I bought it :/ That's 4 bags? I might be totally addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jul 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I would be totally lying if I didn't say that in the process of sending out @@Deareux's gift I ate a few bags of popcorn by myself!
> 
> When USPS decided that Dom didn't live at her house and sent it back I got convinced that the popcorn would be stale by the time it got to her, and I had to go downtown anyways, so I ate the bag that was in there and replaced it with a fresh one.. and bought another bag of just cheese for myself.. and I ate one the first time I bought it :/ That's 4 bags? I might be totally addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't blame you for eating so much! IT'S DELICIOUS!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> 2 things, y'all.
> 
> 1) Mods are aware of JC237's shipping delay, and we're working with her (totally awesome) FGM to resolve the random and wacky shipping issue that came up. Everyone send happy thoughts and fairy wishes to speed that box across the Atlantic and into @JC237 's happy hands!
> 
> ...


Awwww, the Fresh Market! I love that place! Unfortunately I no longer live near one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> 2 things, y'all.
> 
> 1) Mods are aware of JC237's shipping delay, and we're working with her (totally awesome) FGM to resolve the random and wacky shipping issue that came up.  Everyone send happy thoughts and fairy wishes to speed that box across the Atlantic and into @JC237 's happy hands!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all your help with this! I cant wait to get my box do my reveal and roll around in all my pretties. That totally makes me want to be your santee...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 27, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help with this! I cant wait to get my box do my reveal and roll around in all my pretties. That totally makes me want to be your santee...


I hate the new settings for MUT on the phone! Wanted to to quote and it went on report! To the mods: I am not reporting anything!!!!!!

I am actually quite excited that there is one more reveal for us to enjoy


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2014)

@@Sunflowercake Awww, I thought you just wanted to make sure we saw your post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I closed the report for you! When we first switched over, I was constantly deleting stuff when I was trying to quote.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 27, 2014)

Um, crispycakes...I forgot about them. WANT SOME SO BAD. Ahhhhh.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 28, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Um, crispycakes...I forgot about them. WANT SOME SO BAD. Ahhhhh.


I'm afraid to Google crispycakes, because I already know I will want one. I really just like cake, in general. 

This thread makes me so hungry all the time!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm afraid to Google crispycakes, because I already know I will want one. I really just like cake, in general.
> 
> This thread makes me so hungry all the time!


Oh, don't worry.  They're not actual *cake*.

They're super fancy Rice Krispy Treats.  Because that's so much better for you than cake.  The last time we discussed these things, I ended up buying a box of pre-made Rice Krispy Treats and eating the entire thing in a weekend.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, don't worry.  They're not actual *cake*.
> 
> They're super fancy Rice Krispy Treats.  Because that's so much better for you than cake.  The last time we discussed these things, I ended up buying a box of pre-made Rice Krispy Treats and eating the entire thing in a weekend.


And I HATE the boxed rice krispy treats (they taste like fake butter chemicals to me) but the crispycakes are SO FREAKING AMAZING. I hope I get lucky and get a Santa with crispycake access!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread is making me so hungry right now.

I don't want to wish away summer, but I'm really looking forward to apple cider season. I made some fab apple cider cake doughnuts last fall, and I plan on recreating them again as soon as the leaves start to turn.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2014)

Ugh. My coworker just went to the burrito cart. It smells *really* good. I think I might be running down there shortly as well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

@ yes SO looking forward to fall scents! (And fall weather, if I'm really honest! A bitter winter lead to a brutal summer and I'm really just wanting some cool, comfortable days!) Give me all the apple, and pumpkin, and spicy, and sweet scents!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2014)

This is the wrong thread, but I don't care: Haus of Gloi's first autumn release is set for August 24th! Yes, this means that they are having TWO rounds of autumn scents! Including HALLOWEEN LIP BALMS!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> This is the wrong thread, but I don't care: Haus of Gloi's first autumn release is set for August 24th! Yes, this means that they are having TWO rounds of autumn scents! Including HALLOWEEN LIP BALMS!


Halloween lip balms?  Oh shoot!  Beings Halloween is my favoritest holiday. . . I might be in trouble! I have a feeling a LOT of these wonderful indie brands I'm discovering are going to have some fun Halloween themed treats!  

(closes eyes, crosses fingers, &amp; chants . . . . "Nightmare Before Christmas!  Nightmare Before Christmas!  Nightmare Before Christmas!")


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

Just because of my terrible memory (and Aug 24th is the day before school starts here, so I'll be particularly chicken-with-my-head-cut-off-y), will someone please remind me of this when it launches? I can't wait to drool over all the scented pretties!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just because of my terrible memory (and Aug 24th is the day before school starts here, so I'll be particularly chicken-with-my-head-cut-off-y), will someone please remind me of this when it launches? I can't wait to drool over all the scented pretties!


I'm sure there will be much talk about it over on the Indie thread!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2014)

@ Don't worry! I plan on posting a scent and product list in the indie thread when it happens.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 28, 2014)

Now I want homemade Rice Krispie treats


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Now I want homemade Rice Krispie treats


I love Rice Krispies treats!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 31, 2014)

Just made homemade Rice Krispie treats last week to take to my son. He devoured them! Now I'm thinking I should make a batch for me and the hubs!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Just made homemade Rice Krispie treats last week to take to my son. He devoured them! Now I'm thinking I should make a batch for me and the hubs!!


There area still some hours in the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Just made homemade Rice Krispie treats last week to take to my son. He devoured them! Now I'm thinking I should make a batch for me and the hubs!!


The question is, can you make enough for the rest of us?!?!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

Have I ever mentioned what my mom used to do in the fall?  She would get those caramel sheets intended for wrapping caramel apples and sandwich them between two thin layers of Rice Krispie treats.  The stores around here only had the sheets in the fall back then (I think they're a year-round thing now), so it was very much a seasonal thing for us.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Have I ever mentioned what my mom used to do in the fall? She would get those caramel sheets intended for wrapping caramel apples and sandwich them between two thin layers of Rice Krispie treats. The stores around here only had the sheets in the fall back then (I think they're a year-round thing now), so it was very much a seasonal thing for us.


That sounds so good. Also, I have never seen caramel sheets. They sound amazing, I love all things caramel. Are they a local thing?


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 1, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> That sounds so good. Also, I have never seen caramel sheets. They sound amazing, I love all things caramel. Are they a local thing?


They're definitely not a local thing. I have found them in many areas. I usually see them in the produce section.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure if anyone remembers from my ModMother reveal, but the great and glorious @@slinka sent me a $15 gift card to Shiro Cosmetics, and after weeks of agonizing, I placed my order!



Spoiler










Nic Cage Nibbling Petit Fours in a Posh Victorian Tearoom - Full Size






Nic Cage Churning Butter One Crisp Thanksgiving Morn - Sample Size in a Clamshell






A Girl and A Cat - Tinted Balm (Looks scary, but it's a nice berry color on the model)



Total came to exactly $15, and I paid the $2.75 shipping (didn't know if the gift card would cover shipping, and I thought it was fate when I got the cart to $15!)  Now the long wait, as there's a 2 week turnaround time (TAT) for order fulfillment! AND THEN I WILL HAVE MY PRETTIES OH YES I WILL.

And my Nic Cage Doing the Charleston in a Bustling Speakeasy (from @@meaganola ) and Nic Cage Nibbling Petit Fours in a Posh Victorian Tearoom will be BEST FRIENDS FOREVER.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 1, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> They're definitely not a local thing. I have found them in many areas. I usually see them in the produce section.


Huh..I have never seen or even heard of this before.  It sounds delicious.  I thought maybe I was just being dense so I asked my boyfriend when I got home from work and he had never heard of this either.  He thought I was talking about something I wanted to invent..hahah!  I'll have to ask my mom next.  I'm so puzzled!


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers from my ModMother reveal, but the great and glorious @@slinka sent me a $15 gift card to Shiro Cosmetics, and after weeks of agonizing, I placed my order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had my eye on A Girl and A Cat.  It looks like such a pretty color.  Once I make a Shiro order it will be mine.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers from my ModMother reveal, but the great and glorious @@slinka sent me a $15 gift card to Shiro Cosmetics, and after weeks of agonizing, I placed my order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it weird that I just want those glosses for the hilarious pics of Nicolas Cage?  Those are beyond hilarious!!!  I need them.  I want to get the Nicolas Cage Raking Fall Leaves eye pigment too.  Everyone needs a little Nic Cage hilariousness in their lives right?

Speaking of Nicolas Cage, I watched National Treasure with my 3 girls yesterday.  My 9 &amp; 11 year old LOVED it (we've been to all the cool historical sites in the movie this year) &amp; my 6 year old thought it was the most boring movie she's ever seen in her life.  ha ha ha.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 1, 2014)

you guys!!!!!!  I'm so lucky. I have the best fairy god child ever!!!! not only was she a dream to shop for bur look what i got in the mail yesterday!!!  @@lovepink is the sweetest person!!! I'm so thankful for her thoughtfulness!




Look at all these pretties!!!!



Spoiler






everything was wrapped all pretty with notes about everything. 




Nail tools. those are toe separators are super cute




I love sephora X nail polish. This set was on my wish list!




Rainbow honey july mystery bag.   sadly my husband lost his job a couple months ago and still hasn't found anything so i had to cut my subs back and this was one of the last ones i cut since i loved it so much.  I was so happy to get this because i really wanted julys colors but just could not make it work in my budget. I cried when i saw it.




this is the cutest makeup bag ever!!!! 




Also super cute kitty tote bag i love love love it!!  I so have a bag addiction.




Lush shower jelly need I say more???? I'm super excited to try this




bath and body works gelato candle.  Back when I was FGM stalking she posted this on her instagram and i really wanted to smell it now i have one of my own and it smells like heaven.




these were a few of her favorite things  and mine too!!! Zoya is my favorite nail polish ever I have been dieing to try out their bubbly collection! and 2 pink eye shadows because we both know the importance of pink eye shadow!!!!




Puppy and kitty treats!!!! another place our budget has been cut is in the pet treats area so i know they will love them.  also bonus my gus and molly being like stop taking pictures and just give us those treats already!!! 




here are all my lovely gifts!!! I feel so spoiled! I can't wait to play with all my new nail polishes!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 1, 2014)

THAT CAT BAG. @@lovepink I need to know where you found that! :wub:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Is it weird that I just want those glosses for the hilarious pics of Nicolas Cage?  Those are beyond hilarious!!!  I need them.  I want to get the Nicolas Cage Raking Fall Leaves eye pigment too.  Everyone needs a little Nic Cage hilariousness in their lives right?
> 
> Speaking of Nicolas Cage, I watched National Treasure with my 3 girls yesterday.  My 9 &amp; 11 year old LOVED it (we've been to all the cool historical sites in the movie this year) &amp; my 6 year old thought it was the most boring movie she's ever seen in her life.  ha ha ha.


I hate admitting this, but I find Nic Cage highly annoying (maybe because I prefer actors who can disappear into their roles, and I feel like every movie he's in is just "OH HAI I'M NIC CAGE AS WHOMEVER IN THIS MOVIE. BUT REALLY JUST NIC CAGE" and I find that irritating.  So stuffing him into a Victorian/Flapper dress just makes me giggle.  Oh and did you notice on the Raking Leaves pigment, there's a link to an Etsy shop (owned by the lady who suggested the CotM) with a PERFUME OIL that matches the pigment?  Flippin' hilarious!

(Oh and I did love him in The Croods. Maybe because I couldn't see his face?)


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Huh..I have never seen or even heard of this before.  It sounds delicious.  I thought maybe I was just being dense so I asked my boyfriend when I got home from work and he had never heard of this either.  He thought I was talking about something I wanted to invent..hahah!  I'll have to ask my mom next.  I'm so puzzled!


They used to be called Wrapples (maybe they still are, lol). I can still hear the commercial jingle in my head...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.inthe80s.com/food/wrapples0.shtml

Every once in a while, I find them in the produce department in a basket in front of the apples, but only once every few years or so, and only because I keep an eye out for them.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 1, 2014)

They sell some on amazon I might have to order some around Halloween


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I hate admitting this, but I find Nic Cage highly annoying (maybe because I prefer actors who can disappear into their roles, and I feel like every movie he's in is just "OH HAI I'M NIC CAGE AS WHOMEVER IN THIS MOVIE. BUT REALLY JUST NIC CAGE" and I find that irritating.  So stuffing him into a Victorian/Flapper dress just makes me giggle.  Oh and did you notice on the Raking Leaves pigment, there's a link to an Etsy shop (owned by the lady who suggested the CotM) with a PERFUME OIL that matches the pigment?  Flippin' hilarious!
> 
> (Oh and I did love him in The Croods. Maybe because I couldn't see his face?)


Oh man, you should hear the conversations my hubby &amp; I have about Nic Cage.  We have even done little "plays" making fun of what movies would be like with Nic Cage in them because you're totally right.  Nic Cage can only be Nicolas Cage.  My favorite was my hubby showing me what Pirates of the Caribbean would be like if Nicolas Cage was cast as Captain Jack Sparrow.  I have tears of laughter in my eyes right now just thinking about it.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds it funny.  ha ha ha.

I had no idea he was in the Croods.  Is he the dad?  Now that I'm thinking about it, yup he has to be the dad.  The voice.  I'll never watch that movie the same again. . . nope I'll picture Nic Cage in a flapper dress or a tea &amp; crumpet dress.  he he he.  REALLY need to make an order right now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes! He's the dad!  And I'm watching The Croods with the kids RIGHT NOW!! (seriously, what would I do without Netflix?)  I totally heart Emma Stone (Easy A 4-ever!) and Ryan Reynolds, and it funny to hear their voice, have a name for their face, and reconcile that to their characters (which look VERY different!)

In fact, had one of those moments while watching Muppet Treasure Island last week.  An old pirate was talking and I *knew* his voice - it was the dad from Brave!  

I'm one of those people that sees a face/hears a voice and freaks out til I know where I've seen it before.  Yay for IMDB!  Used it last night to figure out that a guy from Witches of East End was on Buffy - A Long, Long Time Ago.

And I need to see this "Nic Cage as Jack Sparrow"!!! Sounds AWESOME.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 1, 2014)

@nikkimouse Super awesome reveal! I love the girly makeup bad and how your puppies are just waiting for the  treats hehehe


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 1, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> you guys!!!!!! I'm so lucky. I have the best fairy god child ever!!!! not only was she a dream to shop for bur look what i got in the mail yesterday!!! @@lovepink is the sweetest person!!! I'm so thankful for her thoughtfulness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cat bag is so cute! Enjoy all of your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers from my ModMother reveal, but the great and glorious @@slinka sent me a $15 gift card to Shiro Cosmetics, and after weeks of agonizing, I placed my order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful colors I need A Girl and A Cat.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> you guys!!!!!!  I'm so lucky. I have the best fairy god child ever!!!! not only was she a dream to shop for bur look what i got in the mail yesterday!!!  @@lovepink is the sweetest person!!! I'm so thankful for her thoughtfulness!
> 
> Look at all these pretties!!!!
> 
> ...


That is super sweet.  That cat bag is perfect!!!  Hope your hubby finds a job soon. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 1, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> you guys!!!!!!  I'm so lucky. I have the best fairy god child ever!!!! not only was she a dream to shop for bur look what i got in the mail yesterday!!!  @@lovepink is the sweetest person!!! I'm so thankful for her thoughtfulness!


OMG - those wiener dogs are too cute!!!!


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

@ Love your choices! Yeah, it was a 3 week turnaround (I think) when I was looking to place an order for you, so at least it seems to have gone down.  (Btw, I kinda hated sending a gift card of sorts...but I didn't want to risk not being able to send out your gifts on time! I probably wouldn't have been able to stuff them in the box anyways, lol. It worked out =p )


----------



## lovepink (Aug 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> THAT CAT BAG. @@lovepink I need to know where you found that! :wub:


@ It is from Forever 21 and super duper affordable!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

I finally have time to post my reveal,so sorry for the delay.



Spoiler

















First of all I want to thank my FGM @ for the awesome job she did with all the gifts everything was so perfect. I gasped when I saw all the pretty polka dot packaging. I didn't even want to open the gifts because the wrapping was so pretty.It was super sweet of you to include a gift for my kitty. She was in love with her gift and thought the box was for her. I had to chase her around because she kept running away with things mainly the starburst. I can't wait to start reading the book! My first revlon parfumerie nail polish! I was dying for one of these. I think the color is wild violets. Maybelline color sensational lip gloss in raspberry reflections didn't even know about those. Italian ices one of my favorite Sumer treats may or may not share with the hubby lol.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

Part 2:



Spoiler

















I am truly overwhelmed by so many wonderful gifts! I was in between smiles and happy tears the whole time. I can't wait to try the curling essence in my hair. It will be my first Asian hair product. The garner 5 second blur will be added to my beauty routine, love trying out skin care products. Polish bar nail polish in By Starlight an indie brand I never tried with glitters in all shapes and sizes. NYX matte lipstick in Merlot on my wish list for so long and now it's all mine. I'm going to hug it and love it forever&lt;3. Black Sheep Lacquer in Moon's Tear. Another brand I wanted to try such a pretty holo. I stopped and stared at it in different lights because shiny and I'm a cat. NYX dewy finish setting spray another thing I can't wait to try! Ok so I squealed when I opened up the Disney Princess coloring book. I could barely breathe, Dreams do come true! Lovely smelling candle in garden party, already in my living room. L'oreal infallible gloss in plumped tawny perfect nude and Pixi balm in coral crush. I was so bummed I didn't get it from BB and now it's mine. Stila after glow lip color in festive fuchsia and it's black light sensitive. I will definitely have tons of fun with that! I still have another part to post. Told you ladies I was seriously spoiled, I still can't believe I got so many gifts.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 8, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I finally have time to post my reveal,so sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your kitty looks so happy with the toy, so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

Part 3:



Spoiler

















Ok so how awesome is my FGM?! She made me a DRAGON EGG!!! Now I can be mother of dragons!!! Ok let me relax with the exclamation marks but I was really excited when I saw it and it's super shiny and glittery too. My FGM definitely knows I love glitter. Polish addict nail polish in candy pop another great glitter bomb from a brand I haven't tried. Next is Essence mini gloss set in Paris, ma Jolie perfect size for my purse and fun summer colors. Also 2 L'oreal color Riche glosses in mystic mauve and peach fuzz can't wait to try these definitely colors I would have picked myself. A box of crayons to go with my coloring book of course! Espoir lipgloss in pk002 color super pretty and another Asian brand for me to try. Nailtini in Mai Tai I was so upset I kept missing this from Ipsy and I finally have it! Then I got a little pink bag piled with samples. All of those are new to me and I can't wait to try. Finally a pic of all the goodies, and yes I did roll in them. I don't know how my FGM packed all those goodies in that box. Thank you @ for being an amazing FGM. It was all much more than I expected and I am truly grateful for your generosity. I was definitely spoiled. Also my apologies for all the shipping issues, thank you for the extra effort in making sure my package got to me. I loved being a part of this and can't wait for Secret Santa with all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay! It looks like it was definitely worth the wait! So happy for you and the kitty! All of the adorable!

ETA: Uh... I posted that before part three. I can't believe it got even MORE AWESOME! Talk about a grand finale!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm swooning over all your new lip products!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 8, 2014)

@JC237 I had such a wonderful time shopping for you! It was an absolute pleasure to be your FGM. I'm so glad that you like everything. The dragon egg was really fun to make, and I was pretty happy with how it turned out. I have the extra pushpins that didn't fit on the egg on my bulletin board at work.

The shipping issues weren't your fault. It was just bad luck I think. I'm sorry that it took so long for you to get your package, but I'm happy that you finally got it!

Also, sorry if the book is a little dirty. It is the book that puppymomofthree sent me, and I read it at the beach, so it might have gotten a little sandy. It's a fun read though!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 8, 2014)

One more thing - my kitty had to pose with your dragon egg before I sent it off.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Your kitty looks so happy with the toy, so cute!


Thanks its her new favorite!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay! It looks like it was definitely worth the wait! So happy for you and the kitty! All of the adorable!
> 
> ETA: Uh... I posted that before part three. I can't believe it got even MORE AWESOME! Talk about a grand finale!


It was definitely beyond awesome, I cant help but smile when i see all my gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I'm swooning over all your new lip products!!


Me too, my FGM definitely knew I am a lip prodcut addict. I cant ever get enough lip products so lucky to have @  as my FGM and lets not forget my SS @@tgooberbutt who also gave me some wonderful lip products.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> @JC237 I had such a wonderful time shopping for you! It was an absolute pleasure to be your FGM. I'm so glad that you like everything. The dragon egg was really fun to make, and I was pretty happy with how it turned out. I have the extra pushpins that didn't fit on the egg on my bulletin board at work.
> 
> The shipping issues weren't your fault. It was just bad luck I think. I'm sorry that it took so long for you to get your package, but I'm happy that you finally got it!
> 
> Also, sorry if the book is a little dirty. It is the book that puppymomofthree sent me, and I read it at the beach, so it might have gotten a little sandy. It's a fun read though!


Everything was beyond perfect you did such a great job. So many things I had never tried and cant wait to try and the coloring book was adorable. I was so happy to receive something hand made specially a dragon egg. 

Im so glad  everything worked out at the end and I think your gift arrived at the perfect time since it was a pretty stressful week. I feel bad we were not able to go pick it up until Wednesday since we had a guest from the states. It definitely made my week!

I didnt notice the book being dirty at all so dont worry about that. I cant wait to read it. Once again thank you for spoiling me so much. Im looking foward to doing my nails with my pretty new polish this weekend since they have not been painted in a few weeks.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> One more thing - my kitty had to pose with your dragon egg before I sent it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Everything was beyond perfect you did such a great job. So many things I had never tried and cant wait to try and the coloring book was adorable. I was so happy to receive something hand made specially a dragon egg.
> 
> Im so glad  everything worked out at the end and I think your gift arrived at the perfect time since it was a pretty stressful week. I feel bad we were not able to go pick it up until Wednesday since we had a guest from the states. It definitely made my week!
> 
> I didnt notice the book being dirty at all so dont worry about that. I cant wait to read it. Once again thank you for spoiling me so much. Im looking foward to doing my nails with my pretty new polish this weekend since they have not been painted in a few weeks.


So cool that the book is being passed on to another MUT lady!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh WOW @ amazing job and you have GOT to be so relieved that package finally made it!  @@JC327 so many YAYS!  That is truly a box of awesomeness!

I'm so glad we were able to finish the Midsummer Night's Dream Exchange with fairy glitter and dragon eggs!  Ladies, it's been REAL.  I'm so honored to have been able to put this together, I can't WAIT for Secret Santa, and in the meantime I'm having a great time on the Nest thread!

Huge thanks to @@meaganola and @ for being the real reasons this exchange went smoothly, and for helping me guide this whole shebang through a site update, shopping snafus, shipping delays, and all sorts of mischief!  Thank you to all the fairies for working tirelessly behind the scenes offering shopping advice, handmade items, and tracking help!  And thank you to all participants for endlessly spoiling your Fairy Godchildren!  

My Ladies, my Fairies... it is with a heavy heart that I declare the Midsummer Exchange officially OVER.  Threads will remain open for further discussion, squee-ing, and shout-outs!  Remember to join the Never-Ending MUT Nest thread for fun and slumber parties!  Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 8, 2014)

Can someone link to the new place we are hanging out in? Thank you!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Can someone link to the new place we are hanging out in? Thank you!


Here!!!!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133364-mut-nest-all-purpose-year-round-chat/  Come and play!  Bring your jammies and a mask!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 8, 2014)

That dragon egg is awesome!!!


----------



## kellsbells (Aug 8, 2014)

Look what my fabulous FGC sent me! It was such a wonderful surprise and the card had me snorting  I'm not sure how you figured out but this is my FAVE perfume and I am so happy to have a backup to put in my purse and the nail polish is friggin gorgeous! I put it on right away. Thank you Lolo22! You definitely didn't have to do that but I am so thankful!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> Look what my fabulous FGC sent me! It was such a wonderful surprise and the card had me snorting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure how you figured out but this is my FAVE perfume and I am so happy to have a backup to put in my purse and the nail polish is friggin gorgeous! I put it on right away. Thank you Lolo22! You definitely didn't have to do that but I am so thankful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats super sweet! They are some truly awesome ladies on this thread.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 8, 2014)

@@JC327 Your kitty is so pretty! I love calico cats.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2014)

curlytails said:


> @@JC327 Your kitty is so pretty! I love calico cats.


Thanks!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 9, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Here!!!!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133364-mut-nest-all-purpose-year-round-chat/  Come and play!  Bring your jammies and a mask!


On my way! And I am so in need of a good mask tonight!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 9, 2014)

I would like to send a big thank you to jpark107 for the lovely thank you gift and note she sent me!  I was on vacation all last week and just got home today to find her gift waiting for me.  I am so excited to try the the Shiseido facial cottons.  I have the cotton clouds, but have never tried the Shiseido ones!  I am loving the Stila stylish in Seoul palette, and can't wait to play with it tomorrow.  I will try the hair oil as soon as my current one is empty.  I use a hair oil everyday, so I'm always looking for the one that works the best!

Thanks again.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> Look what my fabulous FGC sent me! It was such a wonderful surprise and the card had me snorting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure how you figured out but this is my FAVE perfume and I am so happy to have a backup to put in my purse and the nail polish is friggin gorgeous! I put it on right away. Thank you Lolo22! You definitely didn't have to do that but I am so thankful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I was so lucky you were my FGM I had to find a photo that captured my reaction haha. 
Wow this was so fun!!!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 14, 2014)

Yesterday I received such a sweet surprise from my FGC! She sent me a thank you note, as well as some amazing products. I just want to say THANK YOU SO MUCH @chelsealynn  :wub:

It was especially nice to receive the Starbucks gift card because I am in need of a caffeine fix this morning. Klorane is my absolute favorite dry shampoo, and I just ran out. Perfect timing! I am thrilled to try these makeup removing wipes from tarte. I've wanted them for months, after first seeing them in Sephora. The Givency and YSL lip samples are gorgeous colors. My wallet is already nervous.  And the LUSH is always appreciated!! I've never tried the Lip Service, so it was fun to try out a new product from the company. It really made my (constantly dry) lips so soft! Ocean Salt is my all-time fave, and this bath bomb smells SO GOOD! From one LUSH junkie to another, THANK YOU!


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 14, 2014)

Yay!  I reverse stalked you a bit to see what you would be interested in.  That bubble bar smells so good!  It has the same scent as the olive branch body wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Glad to see you like it!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 14, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Yay!  I reverse stalked you a bit to see what you would be interested in.  That bubble bar smells so good!  It has the same scent as the olive branch body wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Glad to see you like it!


The Olive Branch is my favorite scent, so this will now be my go-to bubble bar. Silly me for not already knowing this!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

luckyme502 said:


> I would like to send a big thank you to jpark107 for the lovely thank you gift and note she sent me!  I was on vacation all last week and just got home today to find her gift waiting for me.  I am so excited to try the the Shiseido facial cottons.  I have the cotton clouds, but have never tried the Shiseido ones!  I am loving the Stila stylish in Seoul palette, and can't wait to play with it tomorrow.  I will try the hair oil as soon as my current one is empty.  I use a hair oil everyday, so I'm always looking for the one that works the best!
> 
> Thanks again.


Thats so sweet!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Yesterday I received such a sweet surprise from my FGC! She sent me a thank you note, as well as some amazing products. I just want to say THANK YOU SO MUCH @chelsealynn  :wub:
> 
> It was especially nice to receive the Starbucks gift card because I am in need of a caffeine fix this morning. Klorane is my absolute favorite dry shampoo, and I just ran out. Perfect timing! I am thrilled to try these makeup removing wipes from tarte. I've wanted them for months, after first seeing them in Sephora. The Givency and YSL lip samples are gorgeous colors. My wallet is already nervous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the LUSH is always appreciated!! I've never tried the Lip Service, so it was fun to try out a new product from the company. It really made my (constantly dry) lips so soft! Ocean Salt is my all-time fave, and this bath bomb smells SO GOOD! From one LUSH junkie to another, THANK YOU!


Awesome thank you gift!


----------

